# "ММЦ ОДА" - отзывы, горячая линия, вопросы и ответы



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Июн 2015)

-= На правах рекламы =-

Здравствуйте, уважаемые дамы и господа, коллеги и пациенты!

Меня зовут Маргарита, я являюсь координатором
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью. В данном разделе
моя задача заключается в поддержании прямой связи
между врачами центра и возможными пациентами,
ответе на задаваемые вами вопросы
и координации сотрудничества между администрациями форума и клиники.

Предупреждая возможные недоразумения,
сразу хочу предупредить, что я не являюсь экспертом по медицинской работе,
поэтому я не смогу ответить на вопросы о преимуществах
той или иной методики лечения позвоночника, суставов или
поражения нервных стволов
— этим будут заниматься профильные специалисты нашей клиники
в соответствующих темах,
где вы сможете получить исчерпывающие разъяснения.

В остальном - я всегда к вашим услугам

С уважением, Маргарита

-= На правах рекламы =-


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Июн 2015)

*ММЦ ОДА — история создания, основные задачи и направления*​

* ООО "ММЦ ОДА"* - «*М*еждународный *М*едицинский *Ц*ентр лечения особо тяжких патологий *о*порно-*д*вигательного *а*ппарата» (сокращённо «ММЦ ОДА») ведёт отчет своей истории с 2008 года. В создании клиники принимали участие ведущие врачи-специалисты, представители страховых компаний, операторы по организации лечения российских граждан за границей, юристы.

Основной целью было создать в России клинику, которая не только стала бы альтернативой распространённому в последнее время «медицинскому туризму», предоставляя медицинские услуги в соответствии с новейшими технологиями и мировыми стандартами качества лечения, но и была ориентирована на лечение в России иностранных граждан

Для достижения этой цели были приглашены ведущие зарубежные медики как в качестве постоянных сотрудников, так и в качестве консультантов, а для оснащения клиники было приобретено самое современное медицинское оборудование. Это один из немногих московских центров, которые имеют официальное разрешение УФМС и выделенную квоту для привлечения иностранных специалистов.

Сегодня «ММЦ ОДА» - кафедральная клиника Тель-Авивского университета (Израиль) и Северно-Центрального университета (США), многопрофильный медицинский центр, основной штат врачей которого составляют специалисты из Израиля, Германии, Швейцарии и Великобритании. Центр сотрудничает со всеми крупнейшими иностранными клиниками как в плане обмена научным и практическим опытом, так и случаях, когда возникает необходимость обслуживания россиян за рубежом и наоборот. Специалисты центра свободно владеют английским языком, что является особенно привлекательным для иностранных пациентов.

Большинство пациентов, прибегающих к услугам клиники, - люди с тяжёлыми поражениями опорно-двигательного аппарата, заболеваниями центральной и периферической нервной системы, онкологическими и другими проблемами, лечение которых считается в Европе более успешным, чем в странах СНГ. Впрочем случаи, когда пациенту необходимо пребывание в зарубежных клиниках, тоже предусмотрены: имеется прямая договорённость о сотрудничестве без посредников с лучшими медицинскими центрами Израиля и Германии, госпитализация в которые осуществляется в течении 24 часов

В «ММЦ ОДА» можно пройти полноценное высококвалифицированное обследование и лечение европейского уровня по высшим международным стандартам не покидая пределов СНГ, при этом цены на медицинские услуги на 25-30 процентов ниже европейских. Сегодня в ММЦ ОДА работает более двух десятков иностранных врачей-специалистов высшей категории из лучших мировых клиник, а по уровню оснащения центр превосходит большинство аналогичных медицинских центров в России и за рубежом.

«ММЦ ОДА» единственная медицинская клиника на территории Российской Федерации, которая имеет Сертификат качества Швейцарского института стандартов ("SIQS"), сертификат Европейской ассоциации контроля качества оказываемых услуг (ESQR), сертификаты международного сообщества по развитию медицинского туризма (ISTM) в категориях "Лучший представитель медицинских услуг", "Лучшие инновации в медицинском туризме" и "Лучшая медицинская программа года". С 2014 года "ММЦ ОДА" является участником программы "Национальный проект России"

*Будем рады оказать Вам помощь по любому из интересующих Вас вопросов!
*
http://mmc-oda.ru/


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Июн 2015)

По рекомендации администрации форума,
а также для полноценного и добросовестного
информирования посетителей Medhouse.ru
я привожу дополнительную информацию о
гражданстве и разрешительных документах
ведущих иностранных специалистов ООО "ММЦ ОДА":


*1. Профессор Гидеон Фишер, ортопед, *урожденный гражданин Германии, преподаватель кафедры ортопедии при Медицинском центре Университета Дюссельдорф, 46 лет медицинского стажа, в Москве ведет консультативный приём по контракту с ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

*2. Профессор Петер Шмидт, ортопед, *урожденный гражданин Швейцарии, преподаватель кафедры ортопедии при Университете Лозанны, 52 года медицинского стажа, в Москве ведет консультативный приём по контракту с ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

*3. Профессор Максимилиан Кравчик, нейрохирург, *урожденный гражданин СССР, с 1991 года гражданин Израиля, преподаватель кафедры неврологии при Тель Авивском Университете, преподаватель кафедры реабилитации про Оксфордском Университете, 19 лет медицинского стажа в Израиле, в Москве ведет приём по специальности врач-невролог в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" и в центре реабилитации РОСКОСМОСа

*4. Профессор Григорий Кравчик, ортопед, *урожденный гражданин СССР, с 1991 года гражданин Израиля, преподаватель кафедры ортопедии, 58 лет медицинского стажа (23 года медицинского стажа в Израиле), в Москве ведет приём по специальности врач-ортопед в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

*5. Доктор Анна Бренер, невролог,* урожденная гражданка Великобритании, 16 лет медицинского стажа, в Москве ведет консультативный приём по контракту с ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

*6. Доктор Галина Каримова, невролог, *урожденная гражданка СССР, 19 лет медицинского стажа в Израиле, в Москве ведет приём по специальности врач-невролог в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

*7. Доктор Майк Розенштейн, ревматолог, *урожденный гражданин США, 18 лет медицинского стажа, в Москве ведет консультативный приём по контракту с ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

Как видите, у нас многонациональная команда
ведущих врачей-специалистов,
из которых только Галина Каримова
имеет российское гражданство.

Профессора Григорий Кравчик и Максимилиан Кравчик
не сохранили российское гражданство,
поэтому им пришлось пройти полный курс натурализации документов
для получения права вести полноценный прием в России.

Остальные наши ведущие иностранные специалисты
ведут консультативный приём в ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
а при необходимости проводят лечение пациентов
соответственно в стране постоянного проживания


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (19 Июн 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Целью открытия от имени наших ведущих специалистов профильных тем на сайте medhouse.ru является
> ... объявление о готовности оказать населению соответствующие виды услуг ... *в соответствии со стандартами лечения, принятыми на территории РФ *



Ничего не имею против отечественных стандартов лечения, и зачем нужен доктор Ступин я понимаю. А вот зачем ММЦ ОДА делает усиленный акцент на привлечение иностранных специалистов в связи с упомянутой выше цитатой я перестал понимать.  Чем так привлекательны развитые страны, такие как Германия, Швейцария, США, Израиль – место постоянного проживания ядра Вашего коллектива?  Тем, что средняя продолжительность жизни в этих странах примерно на 10 лет больше, чем в России (по Израилю не уверен, в любом случае точные данные любой сможет посмотреть, например, на сайте Всемирного банка).  Действующие системы здравоохранения скорее влияют на данный тренд, чем нет (использую данное утверждение в качестве аксиомы).  Что такое система здравоохранения? Это - в том числе и клиники с определенным уровнем операционного менеджмента.  Что такое операционный менеджмент в медицине?  Это - в том числе протоколы ведения больных.  На чем основаны протоколы ведения больных в современной клинике? В том числе и на стандартах доказательных медицины.  Что является одним из принципов доказательной медицины (EBM)?  Лечение, в том числе выработка рекомендаций пациентам на основании научных исследований с высокой степенью доказательности.  На чем основываются рекомендации специалистов ММЦ ОДА?  На опыте персонала клиники?  С точки зрения современной медицины этого недостаточно.

С позиции интересов продавца услуг - все (многое) понятно.  Высокий уровень цен на сырьевые ресурсы был и продолжает оставаться серьезным аргументом для привлечения высококвалифицированных иностранных специалистов в РФ.  Деньги, жизненный опыт, семейные причины – это те факторы, которые отмечают в первую очередь такие специалисты, прибывая в Россию.  Из общих примеров, см. хотя бы мыльную оперу вокруг главного тренера сб. России по футболу – Фабио Капелло.

Посмотрим теперь на вопрос с точки зрения покупателя услуг. Что в конечном счете пациент с головой на плечах ожидает от компании с привлечением иностранной рабочей силы?  Современных медицинских стандартов обслуживания, которые, в том числе, при определенных обстоятельствах, могут привести к увеличению средней продолжительности жизни (см. вступительную часть).  А в ответ этот пациент получает гарантии полной ответственности


ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> за качество оказываемой медицинской помощи в соответствии со стандартами лечения,принятыми на территории РФ



Таким образом, зачем населению нужно получать услуги именно от специалистов ММЦ ОДА?  В чем принципиальная разница ММЦ ОДА от других медицинских учреждений?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> А вот зачем ММЦ ОДА делает усиленный акцент на привлечение иностранных специалистов в связи с упомянутой выше цитатой я перестал понимать. Чем так привлекательны развитые страны, такие как Германия, Швейцария, США, Израиль – место постоянного проживания ядра Вашего коллектива?



Уважаемый Bubnovsky's Patient

Для российского пациента главное и основное преимущество
лечения в странах Западной Европы, США или Израиля
заключается в наличии страховки от врачебной ошибки
или небрежности, а также гарантии компенсации при
неудачно проведенном лечении. Именно эти гарантии
обуславливают высокую стоимость лечения за границей.

Попробую объяснить всё максимально наглядно:

Допустим, пациент должен перенести операцию по удалению
грыжи межпозвонкового диска. И в Москве и в Тель Авиве эту
процедуру выполнят примерно по одинаковой методике с
использованием одинакового оборудования и медикаментов.
Если все пройдет благополучно, результат лечения в обоих
случаях окажется примерно сопоставим

Но если возникнут какие-либо осложнения (по вине врача, или
в результате трагического стечения обстоятельств), то судьба
пациента будет при этом разительным и кардинальным образом
отличаться.

В России врач практически не несёт личной юридической
и экономической ответственности за результаты лечения
(за исключением тех немногочисленных случаев,
когда судебная экспертиза дает однозначное заключение,
что осложнения возникли в результате врачебной ошибки)
Если речь не идет о летальном исходе, то обычным
наказанием для врача в таких случаях является выговор,
редко - понижение в должности, и совсем редко - увольнение) 
Пациент может претендовать на компенсацию со стороны
медицинского учреждения, которая в большинстве случаев
не превышает нескольких десятков тысяч рублей.

В Израиле (Германии, Швейцарии, Великобритании, США и т.д.)
любое возникшее осложнение является поводом для получения
материальной компенсации. Даже если операция была выполнена
безукоризненно. Не бывает случаев, когда врач или медицинская
клиника выиграла бы судебный процесс, инициированный
пострадавшим пациентом. Роль адвокатов сводится лишь к обсуждению
суммы компенсации, но не оспариванию необходимости её выплаты.
И суммы эти весьма и весьма значительны, часто речь идет о сотнях
тысяч долларов или евро, а иногда и о миллионах.

Естественно, все врачи и клиники в названных странах имеют страховку
для покрытия расходов, связанных с юридическими тяжбами
 - именно страховые выплаты во многом определяют
высокую стоимость лечения за границей


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Июн 2015)

Всё вышесказанной в полной мере относится
и к высококвалифицированным иностранным
специалистам, работающим по контракту в
ООО "ММЦ ОДА": согласно требованию УФМС,
при выделении квоты на каждого из них была
оформлена страховка для покрытия возможных
исков на сумму 3 500 000 рублей.

Разумеется, нельзя однозначно утверждать,
что возможность возбуждения судебных исков
со стороны пациентов делает врачей более
умелыми и опытными, но более внимательными
и ответственными - безусловно


----------



## dr.dreval (19 Июн 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> в наличии страховки от врачебной ошибки
> или небрежности, а также гарантии компенсации при
> неудачно проведенном лечении. Именно эти гарантии
> обуславливают высокую стоимость лечения за границей.


на форуме есть несчастные, "благополучно" прооперированные в Израиле, у них нет вашей уверенности по поводу выплат или согласия в "неуспехе" со стороны клиник. А те, кому повезло контрольно встретиться с леч.врачом не получают от него компенсацию, а получают ответ: "у вас снова проблема,но в ней не мы виноваты, а так случилось и коль вы уже у нас были мы вам сделаем маленькую скидочку". И таким образом один миллион превращается в полтора-два и тд. насколько известно страховка нормально работает только для своих граждан, а мед. туризм аналогично морскому туризму и как ни крути у тебя найдут 0.1 промилле, дабы не нести ответственность за операцию.

Маргарита, итог таков: все классные и наши и ваши и их, но у вас есть возможность себя подстраховать. 
Кстати,действительно выдающийся во всем мире, Юха Хернесниеми застрахован от собственной ошибки на много миллионов евро в год и страховку он оформлял сам, не клиника.
На мои вопросы вы не ответели (на них нельзя ответить без проведения сравнительной характеристики больного и болезни), не утруждайте себя.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Июн 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> на форуме есть несчастные, "благополучно" прооперированные в Израиле, у них нет вашей уверенности по поводу выплат или согласия в "неуспехе" со стороны клиник. А те, кому повезло контрольно встретиться с леч.врачом не получают от него компенсацию, а получают ответ: "у вас снова проблема,но в ней не мы виноваты, а так случилось и коль вы уже у нас были мы вам сделаем маленькую скидочку". И таким образом один миллион превращается в полтора-два и тд. насколько известно страховка нормально работает только для своих граждан, а мед. туризм аналогично морскому туризму и как ни крути у тебя найдут 0.1 промилле, дабы не нести ответственность за операцию.



Уважаемый dr.dreval

Наличие таких пациентов является результатом
неправильно оформленных договоров на оказание
медицинских услуг, в результате низкого профессионализма
или нечистоплотности агентов-посредников

Не существует никакой разницы, между пациентами -
гражданами Израиля, гражданами России, гражданами США
или гражданами Эфиопии - важен лишь тот факт,
что они оперируются в Израиле (Германии, Швейцарии, США),
а следовательно защищены законами по страховым выплатам
этих стран

За годы работы ООО "ММЦ ОДА" направило на лечение
за границей в общей сложности более двух тысяч пациентов
(если Вас это заинтересует, я могу привести подробную
статистику). Из этих двух тысяч только в шести случаях
возникли нарекания на качество лечения (что само по себе
говорит о высоком уровне медицинских стандартов).

В одном случае речь шла об осложнении во время
проведения наркоза в Израиле (гипоксия), и по решению
израильского суда российский пациент получил
компенсацию около 600 000 долларов

В двух случаях основанием для жалобы являлись
осложнения после операции в Германии
(нестабильность позвоночника в одном случае
и парез нерва в другом) - пациенты получили компенсацию
в суммах 75 000 и 13 000 евро соответственно
в порядке досудебного мирового соглашения

В трёх оставшихся случаях (все в Израиле) речь шла
о косметологических дефектах после проведения
физиотерапевтических процедур (ожоги кожи, гиперпигментация)
- этим пациентам были предоставлены
бесплатные курсы реабилитации


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Июн 2015)

В дополнении к вышесказанному:

Я явлюсь гражданкой России, и
чувство патриотизма и преданности
моей стране у меня развито не менее
чем у любого другого россиянина,
а может и сильнее.

Говоря о перспективах лечения за границей
я не оперирую понятиями "у них хорошо -
у нас плохо" или "они умные - мы дураки"
Но социальная защищенность граждан стран
Западной Европы, Северной Америки или Израиля
несравненно выше чем граждан нашей страны,
и данный факт накладывает отпечаток на все
нюансы существования социума - 
а медицины (и медицинского туризма) в первую очередь


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июн 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> В дополнении к вышесказанному:
> ....Но социальная защищенность граждан стран
> Западной Европы, Северной Америки или Израиля
> несравненно выше чем граждан нашей страны,
> ...


То есть существенно высокие цены в вашем центре обусловлены существенно более высокой страховкой врачей!?
Лично мне это интересно, поскольку застрахована и деятельность моего центра.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (20 Июн 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть существенно высокие цены в вашем центре обусловлены существенно более высокой страховкой врачей!?
> Лично мне это интересно, поскольку застрахована и деятельность моего центра.



Уважаемый Доктор Ступин

Заявление о существенно более высоких ценах в
ООО "ММЦ ОДА" невозможно рассматривать без
конкретного сопоставления стоимости различных
медицинских услуг аналогичных медицинских центров.

Некоторые из оказываемых нами услуг дороже,
чем в среднем по Москве, некоторые дешевле - но
в целом сохраняется равновесие

Вы можете ознакомиться с нашим прайсом на
страницах сайта:
http://mmc-oda.ru/main.mhtml?Part=91
и, если хотите, мы сравним его с официальными
прайсами других клиник


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (22 Июн 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Для российского пациента главное и основное преимущество
> лечения в странах Западной Европы, США или Израиля заключается в наличии страховки от врачебной ошибки
> или небрежности, а также гарантии компенсации при неудачно проведенном лечении



Спасибо, полезная информация. При прочих равных условиях, наличие денежной компенсации при отрицательных результатах лечения есть "+" в пользу лечения заграницей.



ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> ...возможность возбуждения судебных исков
> со стороны пациентов делает врачей более внимательными и ответственными - безусловно



Здесь логика не понятна. Что так мотивирует врачей к внимательности и аккуратности? Какая связь со страховкой? Увеличивается страховая премия в последующем? Иной наезд со стороны страховой компании или возможное законодательное лишение лицензии врача?  



dr.dreval написал(а):


> Юха Хернесниеми застрахован от собственной ошибки на много миллионов евро в год и страховку он оформлял сам





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> застрахована и деятельность моего центра.





ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Всё вышесказанной в полной мере относится
> и к высококвалифицированным иностранным специалистам, работающим по контракту в
> ООО "ММЦ ОДА": согласно требованию УФМС, при выделении квоты на каждого из них была
> оформлена страховка для покрытия возможных исков на сумму 3 500 000 рублей.



Так какое здесь конкурентное преимущество ММЦ ОДА? Ваши иностранные врачи действуют под юрисдикцией РФ на территории нашей страны. Что мешает другим отечественным клиникам добровольно застраховать своих врачей в противовес Вашим 3 500 000 рублей на одного специалиста? В чем уникальность требования УФМС?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Июн 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Здесь логика не понятна. Что так мотивирует врачей к внимательности и аккуратности? Какая связь со страховкой? Увеличивается страховая премия в последующем? Иной наезд со стороны страховой компании или возможное законодательное лишение лицензии врача?


Уважаемый Bubnovsky's Patient

Вы сами дали ответ на свой вопрос:
После превышения определенного
количества жалоб или определенной
суммы выплат, страховые компании многократно
увеличивают стоимость страхового полиса,
или вовсе отказывают в страховании врача
от исков неудовлетворенных пациентов
В этом случае врач вынужден отвечать
залогом своего движимого и недвижимого
имущества. Если врач не способен обеспечить
выплаты по вчиненному иску, он лишается
права практики (лицензии)



Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Так какое здесь конкурентное преимущество ММЦ ОДА? Ваши иностранные врачи действуют под юрисдикцией РФ на территории нашей страны.



Несмотря на то, что наши ведущие специалисты
ведут приём на территории РФ, они являются
гражданами других государств (Израиля, Германии,
Швейцарии, Великобритании), поэтому в данном
случае любой пациент может обращаться с иском
в судебные органы соответствующих стран - лично
или через юридический отдел ООО "ММЦ ОДА"

Также, согласно условиям контракта, все врачи
в нашей клинике несут личную материальную
ответственность за результаты проводимого ими
лечения


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (23 Июн 2015)

По страхованию - полезная информация, спасибо.  



ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> ООО "ММЦ ОДА" направило на лечение
> за границей в общей сложности более двух тысяч пациентов. Из этих двух тысяч только в шести случаях
> возникли нарекания на качество лечения (что само по себе говорит о высоком уровне медицинских стандартов).



И еще раз про лечение заграницей. Статистика хорошая - свидетельствует о высоком уровне медицинских стандартов.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Июн 2015)

Ко мне в личную почту пришли сразу
несколько вопросов относительно
гарантий на результаты лечения,
которые предоставляет ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
Поскольку этот вопрос наверняка является
актуальным для большинства наших возможных
пациентов, я дам на него ответ в этой теме:

*Мы придерживаемся европейских стандартов 
обслуживания пациентов, когда в большинстве 
случаев производится ПОЛНЫЙ возврат денег, 
если пациенту был поставлен неверный диагноз,
проведено неправильное лечение или если в 
результате лечения не были достигнуты 
инструментально подтвержденные положительные результаты
(за исключением случаев, когда невозможно 
гарантировать успешный результат лечения).*

Это не означает, что автоматически предоставляется 
100% гарантия на излечение всем обратившимся пациентам -
в медицине это невозможно.
В каждом конкретном случае на первичной консультации
специалиста сравниваются различные варианты терапии
(хирургическое вмешательство, малоинвазивное лечение,
терапевтическая терапия) и оценивается их ожидаемая
эффективность персонально для обратившегося пациента

Врач объясняет пациенту, каких результатов предполагается
добиться, каков вероятный положительный эффект, какие
возможны осложнения и прочее. Если пациент выражает согласие
на проведение той или иной процедуры, это отражается при
подписании информированного согласия на лечение и в 
договоре на оказание медицинских услуг.

*Кроме того, мы не берем предоплату, 
поэтому пациенты могут в любой момент 
прервать лечение, если их не устраивает 
достигнутый эффект.*


----------



## Bubnovsky's Patient (4 Июл 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> ...предпочитая другие
> способы привлечения клиентуры - у каждого свои принципы работы



Хотел бы подвести промежуточные итоги присутствия ММЦ ОДА на форуме.  Не знаю как вне Medhous-a, но на этой площадке маркетинговые достижения ММЦ ОДА на текущий момент времени не впечатляют.  С 9 июня 2015 г. по 4 июля 2015 г. на форуме, у компании зафиксировано 57 сообщений и 12 выраженных симпатий (лайков).  Слабые показатели для компании с координатором по связи с общественностью (Координатор), переводчиками, профессорами из дальнего зарубежья и другими представителями, презентующими респектабельный бизнес.

По состоянию на 04 июля 2015 г. за исключением нескольких скандальных тем, привлекающих внимание общественности, наблюдаем всего 3 профессиональные дискуссии с количеством просмотров от 116 до 408, с количеством ответов от 1 до 13, соответственно.  Нужно отметить, что Координатор компании заявляет о том, что клиенты форума, включая врачей активны, они пишут на электронную почту, заключают договоры, и т.д. с целью установления рабочих отношений. Но такая аргументация в пользу компании не находит подтверждения в приведенных статистических выкладках.

Стиль общения ММЦ ОДА с пользователями сильно отличается от принятого шаблона на форуме. Диалог с иностранцами, даже на английском языке, затруднен.  Координатор ММЦ ОДА старается отвечать за всех.  Хотя очевидно, что промежуточное звено для общения с пользователями форума накладно по затрачиваемым ресурсам для обеих сторон диалога.  Другое впечатление от общения – это то, что песня складно не льется. Где-то полная тишина (тема «Радиочастотная абляция»), а где-то ММЦ ОДА просто разговаривает сама с собой (переписка между главным врачом и Координатором в ветке «Лазерная деструкция»).

По существу вопросов, ММЦ ОДА старается реагировать, но не всегда получается успешно.  Из своего личного опыта коммуникации, получил исчерпывающий ответ на тему медицинского страхования при лечении за рубежом, за что еще раз спасибо.  Очевидно, что тема медицинского туризма близка данной компании. Профессор из Дюссельдорфа корректно отреагировал на мой вопрос о необходимости надлежащего цитирования при публикации статистических данных.  Однако, на другой неудобный вопрос об эффективности метода УВТ в 97-98%, который задавался мною в 3-х различных интерпретациях, ответа от ММЦ ОДА и от профессора М. Кравчика я не дождался.  Был послан в Израиль.

Теперь к вопросу, можно ли иметь дело с ММЦ ОДА?  Подписавшись за персонажей бразильских сериалов и героев былинных произведений, т.е. тех пользователей форума, кого Medhouse неоднократно ловил на «недоразумениях» (чего стоит одна только история, как доктор Черепанов труды М. Кравчика в журнале «Мурзилка» искал), ММЦ ОДА признала наличие связи исполнитель-клиент с указанными лицами.  Это не самый отличный расклад для фирмы, потому что, например, может свидетельствовать о существующем конфликте интересов, когда поименованные стороны (ММЦ ОДА и ее клиенты, ранее зарегистрированные на Medhouse-е) делали или делают что-то такое, случайно или намеренно, что влияет на объективную картину происходившего в прошлом, происходящего в настоящем и в будущем.

Как практический вывод из утверждения выше, вопрос, а могут ли доктор, подписавший намерение о сотрудничестве с ММЦ ОДА или пациент, вдохновленный 97-98% эффективностью метода и волею судеб обратившийся в данное медучреждение быть уверенными, что договоры или снимки, полученные ими в учреждении, являются, например, оригинальными? После признания связи со всеми фигурантами тех неоднозначных историй, никто и ни в чем не может быть уверен.  Таким образом, при возможных контактах с ММЦ ОДА, я бы порекомендовал быть осторожным.

Резюмирую.  ММЦ ОДА официально пришла на Medhouseв июне 2015 г. За месяц участия получила результаты, свидетельствующие о низкой эффективности данного маркетингового проекта компании.  ММЦ ОДА в основном добросовестно пытается реагировать на нужды пользователей площадки, но существуют факторы и обстоятельства, в том числе возникшие в прошлом, которые не до конца понятны окружающим, и не позволяющие компании установить доверительные контакты с врачами и пациентами форума.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Июл 2015)

Bubnovsky's Patient написал(а):


> Как практический вывод из утверждения выше, вопрос, а могут ли доктор, подписавший намерение о сотрудничестве с ММЦ ОДА или пациент, вдохновленный 97-98% эффективностью метода и волею судеб обратившийся в данное медучреждение быть уверенными, что договоры или снимки, полученные ими в учреждении, являются, например, оригинальными? После признания связи со всеми фигурантами тех неоднозначных историй, никто и ни в чем не может быть уверен. Таким образом, при возможных контактах с ММЦ ОДА, я бы порекомендовал быть осторожным.



Уважаемый Bubnovsky's Patient

Вы совершенно правы, строить уверенность
в результатах лечения по отзывам в интернете
(объективных или субъективных, анонимных
или персональных, врачей или пациентов) -
не самая лучшая идея. И это касается не только
представляемого мною медицинского центра.

Проблема даже не в том, что при желании можно
тем или иным способом "стимулировать" или
симулировать отзывы, выдавая желаемое за
действительное - просто не факт, что эффективное
(или не эффективное) лечение для большинства оставивших
отзывы пациентов, проявится аналогичным образом
персонально в Вашем случае.

Именно поэтому, ведущие специалисты ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
предпочитают не оперировать такими понятиями как
"самая эффективная методика" или "гарантированное
излечение". Взамен, мы предлагаем индивидуальный
подбор оптимального в каждом конкретном случае
курса терапии, предполагаемые результаты которого
прописываются в договоре на оказание пациенту
медицинских услуг. Если по тем или иным причинам
не будут достигнуты лабораторно и инструментально
подтвержденные положительные результаты лечения
(за исключением тех случаев, когда такие результаты
невозможно гарантировать согласно объективному
состоянию пациента и его диагнозу) - мы возвращаем
деньги, потраченные пациентом на лечение в нашей
клинике, причем в полном объеме.


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (6 Июл 2015)

Всем ещё раз доброго времени суток!


Очень рад, что Ода наконец решилась быть представленной на данном ресурсе. Данный шаг, вне всякого сомнения, окажет благотворное влияние на мнение тех пациентов, которые слышали о Вашей клинике, но пока колеблятся с принятием решения о лечении в Оде, в том числе в результате негативного и предвзятого отношения со стороны некоторых присутствуюших здесь врачей и мануальных терапевтов


А между тем, Ода явлется уникальным медицинским центром, не имеющим аналогов ни в Москве, ни в России. Еще недавно будучи пациентом Оды, я могу обосновать своё мнение по пунктам:



*В Оде* *действительно ведут приём высококвалифицированные иностравнные специалисты*. Это не пустой звук и не рекламная акция. Например, моими лечащими врачами были граждане Израиля и Швейцарии, профессора Максимилиан Кравчик и Питер Шмидт.

Собственно говоря, на консультацию в Оду я пришел именно потому, что хотел попасть на собеседование к иностранным практикующим хирургам из стран с высокоразвитой медициной, потому что заранее был настроен на оперативное лечение за границей — абсолютно все отеченственные врачи были категоричны в мнении о том, что в моём случае операция неизбежна (секвестр размером 13 миллиметров стеноз спинного канала увеличился миллиметров, нейропатия более 40%)

И единственная московская клиника, в штате которой легально практиковали врачи из «дальнего зарубежья» , оказалась Ода. Даже высокоуважаемая мною ООО Медицина из иностранных специалистов могла предложить лишь услуги граждан Грузии, Азербайджана и Таджикистана — ничего не имею против представителей братских республик, но это совершенно иной уровень образования и культуры...


Выяснилось, что даже в таком тяжелом случае, как мой, операцию можно заменить лечением с помощью аппарата для литотрепсии (сфокусированная ударно-волновая терапия высокой мощности). *И единственная клиника в Москве, которая проводит такое лечение — это ОДА*.

Признаюсь, поначалу было откровенно страшно подставлять свою спину под аппарат, с легкостью дробящий камни в почках (а порой и сами почки), но когда уже после второго сеанса боли стали ощутимо слабее, а после десятого начала возвращаться утерянная чувствительность в ноге — появилось чувство даже не надежды, а эйфории. Кстати, пользуюсь случаем поблагодарить консультирующего на этом форуме прекрасного специалиста доктора *Леонида Михайловича*, советы которого здорово поддержали меня в минуту сомнения


Далее, для меня очень важным оказался тот факт, что *Ода берет на себя обязательство возврата денег в случае неудачного результата лечения. *Поскольку лечение, что уж там говорить, достаточно дорогостоящее — это очень приятный бонус, и не только для меня. И опять таки, из всех московских клиник, которые я обошёл в поисках лечения, подобная практика больше нигде не встречается.


Ну и, конечно, сам результат лечения — в моём случае разрушение секвестра, восстановление ширины спинного канала и восстановление нерва. Другими словами — полное излечение. Возможно, мне просто повезло, но лично я смог вернуться к привычному образу жизни ещё до того, как было завершено лечение в Оде. И сейчас я регулярно плаваю, занимаюсь на тренажерах и даже играю в футбол без каких-либо ограничений и опасений — это же так приятно, после многолетних болей и практически полной обездвиженности! И за этот результат я бесконечно благодарен лечившим меня специалистам *Максимиллиану Григорьевичу Кравчику, Галине Мазгаровне Каримовой и Петеру Шмидту.*


Поскольку данная тема посвящена Оде, я могу с уверенностью написать все вышесказанное, не опасаясь обвинений в рекламе  Да, мой случай вместе с результатами МРТ описан здесь:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-19

и здесь:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-13

С уважением, Юрий


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (7 Июл 2015)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Всем ещё раз доброго времени суток!
> 
> 
> Очень рад, что Ода наконец решилась быть представленной на данном ресурсе. Данный шаг, вне всякого сомнения, окажет благотворное влияние на мнение тех пациентов, которые слышали о Вашей клинике, но пока колеблятся с принятием решения о лечении в Оде, в том числе в результате негативного и предвзятого отношения со стороны некоторых присутствуюших здесь врачей и мануальных терапевтов
> ...



Уважаемый Юрий Долгорукий

От имени ООО "ММЦ ОДА" я благодарю Вас
за положительную оценку нашей работы и
надеюсь, что мы смогли в полной мере
оправдать оказанное Вами доверие


----------



## Ярослав37 (16 Июл 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> *Просьба выкладывать Ваши результаты лечения
> полученные в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
> (снимки МРТ, результаты УЗИ, ЭМНГ и прочее)
> в тематических разделах, а в этой теме оставлять
> ...


Проходил лечение в «ММЦ ОДА» с сентября 2014 по февраль 2015.
Пришел с диагнозом «секвестированная грыжа L5-S1 (размер грыжи 12 мм, размер секвестра 1,6х1,2х1,1 мм), с абсолютным спинальным стенозом (до 6 мм) на этом уровне». Очень сильные боли в спине и ногах, слабость в обеих ногах, сухоножка. С посторонней помощью мог пройти метров 100-150, дальше падал.

Ушел с диагнозом «картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз), грыжа диска L5-S1 (размер грыжи до 0,7 мм).
Грыжа уменьшилась в размерах вдвое, севкестр не определяется, спиной канал нормальный. Боли прошли полностью, независимо от прилагаемой нагрузки, также восстановились мышцы на ногах и объем движений.

Был назначен курс комплексной ударно-волновой терапии на литотрепторе, электростимуляция, лазер, инъекции в пострадавший диск и нервы

Лечением доволен безусловно, ПМСМ свою стоимость оно оправдывает на 100%. Благодарю коллектив «ММЦ ОДА» за полученный результат, докторам М.Кравчику и Г.Каримовой отдельное спасибо.

Ярослав

Ссылка -  #277


----------



## смирновка (16 Июл 2015)

Уважаемая Маргарита,  меня зовут Полина, я  участница форума  с декабря 2014 года, вот моя история  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22978/ , то есть сложный случай. На протяжении всей "жизни" на форуме наблюдаю отрицательное  отношение ко всему , и ко всем , кто хоть какое то отношение имеет к вашей клинике. Все представленные на форуме результаты  якобы "доказано" сомнительны . Основной вывод который прослеживается от всех участников полемики по поводу клиники,сводится к тому, что либо снимки некорректно описаны ,либо ВРЕМЯ было определяющим звеном в положительном результате лечения. Так вот, в моем случае ВРЕМЯ никакой роли не сыграло, почти за год интенсивного лечения изменился лишь размер секвестра с 16 до 11 мм . Так как сильной боли  не было, я до последнего надеялась на консервативное лечение и на ВРЕМЯ, НО результат мизерный и посмотрев  последний МРТ доктор Ступин это подтвердил.
  Единственную процедуру которую я не проходила для лечения  это УВТ, у нас в городе  просто нет специалистов которые работают на данном аппарате именно с грыжами , с мышцами пожалуйста.
Предлагаю провести  эксперимент ,  и  на мне  показать безграничные  возможности клиники .
Вы берете меня  на лечение (безвозмездно), определяете курс , я переезжаю в Москву и досконально прохожу все рекомендации и лечение. По ходу лечения  подробно и объективно описываю динамику состояния, по окончанию публикую официальные (независимые) результаты, везде где скажите (если они положительные конечно). Я уверена, что именно в моем случае никто не усомниться  в объективности выводов, т к давно наблюдают за моей историей на форуме и лично(  доктора Ступин и  Древаль очно консультировали меня   ) , со многими из форуме постоянно общаемся виртуально, многие стали родными. Более того в случае полного восстановления я гарантирую полную оплату пройденного лечения. Если мое предложение Вас заинтересует готова ответить на все вопросы и представить всю документацию.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Июл 2015)

смирновка написал(а):


> Уважаемая Маргарита,  меня зовут Полина, я  участница форума  с декабря 2014 года, вот моя история  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22978/ , то есть сложный случай. На протяжении всей "жизни" на форуме наблюдаю отрицательное  отношение ко всему , и ко всем , кто хоть какое то отношение имеет к вашей клинике. Все представленные на форуме результаты  якобы "доказано" сомнительны . Основной вывод который прослеживается от всех участников полемики по поводу клиники,сводится к тому, что либо снимки некорректно описаны ,либо ВРЕМЯ было определяющим звеном в положительном результате лечения. Так вот, в моем случае ВРЕМЯ никакой роли не сыграло, почти за год интенсивного лечения изменился лишь размер секвестра с 16 до 11 мм . Так как сильной боли  не было, я до последнего надеялась на консервативное лечение и на ВРЕМЯ, НО результат мизерный и посмотрев  последний МРТ доктор Ступин это подтвердил.
> Единственную процедуру которую я не проходила для лечения  это УВТ, у нас в городе  просто нет специалистов которые работают на данном аппарате именно с грыжами , с мышцами пожалуйста.
> Предлагаю провести  эксперимент ,  и  на мне  показать безграничные  возможности клиники .
> Вы берете меня  на лечение (безвозмездно), определяете курс , я переезжаю в Москву и досконально прохожу все рекомендации и лечение. По ходу лечения  подробно и объективно описываю динамику состояния, по окончанию публикую официальные (независимые) результаты, везде где скажите (если они положительные конечно). Я уверена, что именно в моем случае никто не усомниться  в объективности выводов, т к давно наблюдают за моей историей на форуме и лично(  доктора Ступин и  Древаль очно консультировали меня   ) , со многими из форуме постоянно общаемся виртуально, многие стали родными. Более того в случае полного восстановления я гарантирую полную оплату пройденного лечения. Если мое предложение Вас заинтересует готова ответить на все вопросы и представить всю документацию.



Уважаемая Полина

К сожалению, метод F-SWT вовсе не является
панацеей, и уж точно не может считаться на
100% эффективным - это заблуждение многих
участников форума (в том числе и врачей) в том,
что наша клиника якобы пропагандирует данный
метод лечения.

Как и всякий другой метод, F-SWT имеет свои
строго определенные показания и ограничения
Высокий процент излечения в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
определяется не применением "чудо-методик",
а грамотными и разумными назначениями -
для каждого пациента индивидуальными

Без оценки специалистов абсолютно невозможно
говорить о том, насколько эффективным будет
применение F-SWT (равно, как и возможно ли
оно вообще) в Вашем случае. Но в любом случае,
мы не ставим эксперименты и не проводим опытов
над пациентами, пусть даже и бесплатные

Поэтому я при всём желании не могу принять
Ваше предложение, но могу попытаться найти ему
альтернативу: Вы проконсультируетесь с ведущими
специалистами-вертеброневрологами нашей клиники,
которые определят для Вас оптимальный метод лечения
(совсем не обязательно, что выбор будет в пользу F-SWT).

Если Вас удовлетворят предложенная программа и
обещанные результаты, Вы пройдете платный курс
терапии - как любой другой пациент ООО "ММЦ ОДА".
В случае, если после завершения лечения нам не
удастся достичь оговоренных результатов - мы вернем
Вам деньги в полном объеме. В любом случае, Вы платите
только за инструментально подтвержденный результат
(опять таки - как любой другой пациент ООО "ММЦ ОДА")

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2015)

А уменьшение секвестра с 16 до 11 мм, это "оговоренный результат"?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (17 Июл 2015)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А уменьшение секвестра с 16 до 11 мм, это "оговоренный результат"?



Уважаемый Доктор Ступин

Если уменьшение секвестра на 5 мм было обещано
пациентке до начала "интенсивного лечения", и она
с этим согласилась - да, безусловно, это
"оговоренный результат".


----------



## ДЧ (21 Июл 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Уважаемые посетители medhouse.ru
> 
> *Просьба выкладывать Ваши результаты лечения
> полученные в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
> ...



Дорой день, Маргарита

Я один из пациентов ММЦ ОДА, лечился в прошлом году, номер истории болезни 41600. Раз уж Вы попросили оставлять отзывы о Вашей клиники, я ришил воспользоваться предоставленной возможностью и высказать свою благодарность, критику и пожелания, Вы ведь не обидитесь?

Итак, начну с позитива: ОДА на самом деле может претендовать на вхождение в список лучших клиник Москвы, а возможно и возглавлять этот список. Наличие современного оборудования, квалификация персонала, а главное результаты лечения, всё это находится на высочайшем уровне и вызывает самые положительные эмоции. Но на этом фоне откровенными и очень обидными проколами выглядит часть менеджмента и содержание рекламных прокламаций

Например, на Вашем сайте обещана «ультразвуковая деструкция (F-SWT) грыж межпозвонковых дисков — от 200 000 рублей». Но ведь это не правда! На консультации специалиста выясняется, что указанная цена относится к «идеальному случаю» (размер грыжи до 8 мм, давность образования грыжи до 2 месяцев). Чем больше размер грыжи и чем она старше, тем лечение дороже, это логично, но не указано в объявлении, что вводит в заблуждение.

Далее, в указанную цену не входит процедура склерозирования, которую настоятельно рекомендуют сделать специалисты по проведению УВТ после завершения лечения, а это ещё 50 000 рублей. Также не входят анализы МРТ, УЗИ, ЭМГ, ЭКГ и крови (в общей сложности 15-20 000 рублей). В результате первоначальная цена 200 000 рублей запросто увеличивается вдвое, как это было в моём случае. Всего я заплатил за лечение двух грыж дисков 430 000 рублей, что стало для меня весьма неприятной неожиданностью!

Кстати, лечился я без гарантии на положительный результат, лечащий врач прямо сказал на первой консультации, что в моём случае ничего заранее обещать невозможно и предложил попробовать и оценить результаты по ходу лечения. Благо у Вас существует возможность оплаты посеансово, а облегчение я почувствовал уже на второй процедуре. Тем не менее, это неправда, что Вы оформляете каждому пациенту гарантийный случай, я знаю по крайней мере еще одного человека, который также лечился без гарантии результата лечения.

В общем я доволен обращением в ОДУ. Если не считать указанных административных «неточностей», то результаты самого лечения можно оценивать как исключительно положительные. Одна грыжа сократилась на 14 мм (с 17 до 3), вторая на 9 мм (с 9 до 0), это даже лучше, чем я рассчитывал до начала лечения! Но сейчас меня беспокоит грудной отдел позвоночника, где также нашли две грыжи и четыре протрузии. И моё финансовое положение никак не позволяет заплатить за их лечение ещё 400 000 рублей.

В связи с этим, хочу спросить Вас, не появились ли новые возможности для оплаты услуг Вашей клиники (скидки, датации, квоты) для «старых» пациентов? Можно в личку.

С уважением, Александр


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Июл 2015)

ДЧ написал(а):


> Я один из пациентов ММЦ ОДА, лечился в прошлом году, номер истории болезни 41600. Раз уж Вы попросили оставлять отзывы о Вашей клиники, я ришил воспользоваться предоставленной возможностью и высказать свою благодарность, критику и пожелания, Вы ведь не обидитесь?


Уважаемый ДЧ
Разумеется, для этого и существует данная тема.
Позвольте мне ответить по порядку на Ваши замечания:



ДЧ написал(а):


> Например, на Вашем сайте обещана «ультразвуковая деструкция (F-SWT) грыж межпозвонковых дисков — от 200 000 рублей». Но ведь это не правда! На консультации специалиста выясняется, что указанная цена относится к «идеальному случаю» (размер грыжи до 8 мм, давность образования грыжи до 2 месяцев). Чем больше размер грыжи и чем она старше, тем лечение дороже, это логично, но не указано в объявлении, что вводит в заблуждение.


Прошу обратить Ваше внимание на то, что цена
на F-SWT грыж межпозвонковых дисков указана
*от* 200 000 рублей - таким образом, мы ограничиваем
лишь начальную сумму за эту процедуру, которая,
разумеется, может увеличиваться в зависимости от
конкретных обстоятельств каждого случая .

Тем не менее, в большинстве случаев лечения неосложненных
протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых дисков методом F-SWT,
нам действительно удаётся уложиться в озвученную сумму -
в Вашем случае, например, курс лечения двух грыж
обошелся в 430 000, включая склерозирование и анализы,
что вполне соответствует заявленным условиям



ДЧ написал(а):


> Далее, в указанную цену не входит процедура склерозирования, которую настоятельно рекомендуют сделать специалисты по проведению УВТ после завершения лечения, а это ещё 50 000 рублей. Также не входят анализы МРТ, УЗИ, ЭМГ, ЭКГ и крови (в общей сложности 15-20 000 рублей).


Действительно, склерозирование трещины межпозвонкового
диска является крайне желательной процедурой, которая
предотвращает возможный рецидив грыжи в будущем, но
вместе с тем данная процедура является самостоятельным
(и часто самодостаточным) методом лечения, который не
входит в курс F-SWT, и решение о склерозировании принимается
пациентом вне зависимости от проводимой терапии

Что касается дополнительных анализов и обследований, то
мы принимаем результаты, полученные в любом медицинском
учреждении, поэтому их стоимость не включена в цену лечения
Пациент всегда может выполнить МРТ, ЭМНГ или анализы крови
по направлению семейного врача в поликлинике (что обойдется
для него дешевле), или воспользоваться услугами ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
(что будет быстрее и комфортнее) - мы согласны с любым его
решением.



ДЧ написал(а):


> Кстати, лечился я без гарантии на положительный результат, лечащий врач прямо сказал на первой консультации, что в моём случае ничего заранее обещать невозможно и предложил попробовать и оценить результаты по ходу лечения. Благо у Вас существует возможность оплаты посеансово, а облегчение я почувствовал уже на второй процедуре. Тем не менее, это неправда, что Вы оформляете каждому пациенту гарантийный случай, я знаю по крайней мере еще одного человека, который также лечился без гарантии результата лечения.


Это правда - выдача гарантии на положительный результат лечения
(вне зависимости от применяемого метода) определяется в каждом
конкретном случае индивидуально - это оговаривается лечащим
врачом на первичной консультации и прописано в том числе на
нашем сайте.

В Вашем случае Вы перенесли две операции на позвоночнике
(и обе не удачные), поэтому говорить о каких либо гарантиях
до начала и оценки эффекта проводимого лечения
не представлялось возможным.

Но в большинстве случаев мы гарантируем достижение
оговоренного эффекта терапии и возвращаем потраченные
пациентом деньги на лечение в том случае, если нам не удается
достичь инструментально подтвержденного положительного результата



ДЧ написал(а):


> В связи с этим, хочу спросить Вас, не появились ли новые возможности для оплаты услуг Вашей клиники (скидки, датации, квоты) для «старых» пациентов? Можно в личку.



К сожалению, учитывая то обстоятельство, что все используемые
в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" медикаменты и оборудование являются импортными
(а следовательно - зависят от курса доллара и евро), рассчитывать
на снижение стоимости услуг в нашем центре в ближайшее время
не представляется возможным. Что касается квот на лечение, то
они заполнены до апреля 2016 года включительно.

*В то же время, любой пациент может воспользоваться услугами
страховых компаний (их полный список прописан на нашем сайте)
в рамках полиса ДМС - в этом случае страховка покрывает
лечение в нашей клинике частично или полностью, в зависимости
от условий страхования.*

Также пациенты, проходившие ранее курс лечения в ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
могут рассчитывать на получение скидок, размер и условия которых
оговариваются индивидуально


----------



## dr.dreval (22 Июл 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> трещины межпозвонкового
> диска


как вы диагностируете данную проблему при протрузиях? или вы предлагаете склерозирование только при грыжах?


----------



## Галина Каримова (23 Июл 2015)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> как вы диагностируете данную проблему при протрузиях? или вы предлагаете склерозирование только при грыжах?


Здравствуйте, коллега!

Полагаю, что у меня получиться ответить на Ваш вопрос лучше, чем у Маргариты 

Учитывая тот факт, что разрешение протрузии межпозвонкового диска в грыжу представляет собой хронический процесс, длящейся зачастую месяцами и годами, мы предпочитаем не проводить разграничение данных состояний по формальному признаку. Если по результатам сравнения МРТ и УЗИ позвоночника нам удаётся найти прогрессирующую трещину оболочки МПД - пациенту предлагается пройти процедуру склерозирования. Если нет - мы ограничиваемся наблюдением за динамикой развития трещины

С уважением, Галина


----------



## 11Сергей11 (7 Авг 2015)

С лечением позвоночника УВТ не всё просто и однозначно. Впервые услышал о применении УВТ на этом форуме летом 2012 года. Примерно пол года следил за темой, потом решился обратиться в "оду".

Было две грыжи поясничного отдела позвоночника, одна размером 11 миллиметров, вторая 7 миллиметров и три протрузии до 3 миллиметров каждая. Протрузии мне склерозировали без предварительного лечения, а грыжи убирали УВТ.  В результате большая грыжа уменьшилась до 3 миллиметров, а малая до 4 миллиметров. Полностью убрать не удалось ни одну из грыж, но спина болеть перестала

Через год повторно обратился для лечения грыжи грудного отдела, по сравнению с предыдущими относительно небольшой - до 4 миллиметров. И вот здесь УВТ оказалась совершенно не эффективной - за 20 сеансов грыжа не уменьшилась ни на миллиметр. Хотя, казалось бы, размер грыжи изначально был намного меньше, чем в поясничном отделе. В "оде" предложили сделать хемонуклеолиз позвоночного диска и повторить курс УВТ за пол цены, но я решил что не стоит испытывать судьбу и предпочел забрать деньги за лечение. Справедливости ради должен отметить, что деньги вернули без споров и полностью

Так что из моей статистики получается, что УВТ лечится примерно две грыжи из трёх.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (9 Авг 2015)

11Сергей11 написал(а):


> С лечением позвоночника УВТ не всё просто и однозначно. Впервые услышал о применении УВТ на этом форуме летом 2012 года. Примерно пол года следил за темой, потом решился обратиться в "оду".
> 
> Было две грыжи поясничного отдела позвоночника, одна размером 11 миллиметров, вторая 7 миллиметров и три протрузии до 3 миллиметров каждая. Протрузии мне склерозировали без предварительного лечения, а грыжи убирали УВТ.  В результате большая грыжа уменьшилась до 3 миллиметров, а малая до 4 миллиметров. Полностью убрать не удалось ни одну из грыж, но спина болеть перестала
> 
> ...



Уважаемый 11Сергей11

Как я уже говорила, ни один из методов лечения,
применяемых в современной медицине для
устранения грыж межпозвонковых дисков
не является универсальным и не гарантирует
100% положительный результат - и УВТ отнюдь
не является исключением.

Бывает и так, что наши специалисты ошибаются
с прогнозом как в лучшую, так и в худшую сторону
Если ошибка произошла не в пользу пациента, то 
врачи ООО "ММЦ ОДА" несут полную ответственность
за неудачные результаты лечения- в первую очередь
материальную (именно для этого и существует гарантия
на возврат потраченных пациентом денег в случае
неверной оценки врачом его объективного диагноза
и прогноза предложенной терапии)

К счастью, с введением в практику обязательного
первичного контроля УЗИ пораженного диска 
таких ошибок совершается ничтожно мало -
за последние полтора года мы не зафиксировали
ни одного подобного случая. И тем не менее,
ошибки могут случиться всегда - разница между
различными медицинскими центрами заключается
в готовности их признать и, по возможности,
компенсировать

Я предлагаю Вашему вниманию относительно новую
услугу ООО "ММЦ ОДА", внедренную в нашу практику
с 2014 года - лазерную коагуляцию. С учетом действующих
в этом месяце 25% скидок на лечение опорно-двигательного
аппарата, и принимая во внимание не совсем удачный опыт
Вашего предыдущего обращения, стоимость данной процедуры
для Вас составит 20 000 рублей

Мы всегда готовы к конструктивному диалогу!


----------



## ДЧ (10 Авг 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Я предлагаю Вашему вниманию относительно новую
> услугу ООО "ММЦ ОДА", внедренную в нашу практику
> с 2014 года - лазерную коагуляцию. С учетом действующих
> в этом месяце 25% скидок на лечение опорно-двигательного
> ...



А в моём случае могут быть применены аналогичные условия и скидки на лечение?


----------



## смирновка (10 Авг 2015)

ДЧ написал(а):


> А в моём случае могут быть применены аналогичные условия и скидки на лечение?


А в моем?  https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22978/


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (10 Авг 2015)

ДЧ написал(а):


> А в моём случае могут быть применены аналогичные условия и скидки на лечение?





смирновка написал(а):


> А в моем? https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22978/



Уважаемые ДЧ и смирновка

25% скидки на все методы лечения
опорно-двигательного аппарата в
ООО "ММЦ ОДА" действуют для всех
обратившихся пациентов с 1.08.2015
по 1 09.2015.

Но для выбора оптимального в Вашем
случае лечения необходимо обратиться
за консультацией к врачам-специалистам
Вы можете сделать это лично, или задав
вопрос на нашем сайте:
mmc_oda@bk.ru


----------



## ДЧ (11 Авг 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Уважаемые ДЧ и смирновка
> 
> 25% скидки на все методы лечения
> опорно-двигательного аппарата в
> ...



Спасибо, я подумаю над Вашим предложением. А гарантия на лечение также распространяется на лазерную коагуляцию?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Авг 2015)

ДЧ написал(а):


> Спасибо, я подумаю над Вашим предложением. А гарантия на лечение также распространяется на лазерную коагуляцию?



Уважаемый ДЧ

Гарантия на достижение инструментально
подтвержденного положительного результата
терапии не зависит от выбранного метода лечения,
но определяется в каждом конкретном случае
лечащим врачом.

Рекомендую записаться на консультацию к
специалисту-вертеброневрологу (на всякий
случай напоминаю, что *все вторичные консультации 
в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" являются* *абсолютно бесплатными*)


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (14 Авг 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Мы всегда готовы к конструктивному диалогу!



Маргарита, Вы можете прокоментировать данный отзыв о Вашей клинике? На мой взгляд здесь это интересный юридический казус:

QUOTE="Тоже человек, post: 157260, member: 45714"]А вот я вынужден добавить огромную ложку дёгтя в ту бочку меда, которую здесь поют некоторые в отношении той самой ММЦ ОДА.

Мой случай:
Обратился в Оду с тремя грыжами (L3-L4 – 7 миллиметров, L4-L5 - 14 миллиметров, L5-S1 – 11 миллиметров) двумя протрузиями L1-L2 – 4 миллиметра, L2-L3 - 5 миллиметров). После консультации у профессора Максимильяна Григорьевича Кравчика для меня составили программу лечения из 60 сеансов (сфокусированная экстракорпоральная ударноволновая терапия 5 полей, высокоинтенсивный инфракрасный лазер5 полей, микроволновая терапия, ультразвуковая терапия, элекростимуляция, инъекции по схеме) по цене 24 тысячи рублей каждый в течении 15 недель, всего 1 440 000 рублей. В эту цену не входили дополнительные анализы МРТ, УЗИ, ЭКГ, ЭМГ, крови, мочи и пр, всего 47 000 рублей. Также, поскольку я не москвич, по договору с ММЦ ОДА меня разместили в гостинице «Университетская» за дополнительную оплату 3600 рублей в сутки, всего 378 000 рублей. Таким образом, за лечение я должен был заплатить 1 миллион 865 тысяч рублей.

В результате:

После завершения лечения на МРТ у меня сохранилась грыжа диска L5-S1- 3.5 миллиметра и протрузия L4-L5 - 2 миллиметра. Вроде бы и немного по сравнению с тем что было, но за такие деньги я рассчитывал получить 100% результат. Кроме того, на сайте ММЦ ОДА заявлено: «*Мы придерживаемся европейских стандартов обслуживания пациентов, когда в большинстве случаев производится ПОЛНЫЙ возврат денег, если пациенту был поставлен неверный диагноз, проведено неправильное лечение, или если в результате лечения не были достигнуты инструментально подтвержденные положительные результаты». *По моему мнению, грыжа 3.5 миллиметров никак не соответствует инструментально подтвержденному положительному результату! Моего брата с грыжей такого размера оперировали. Но даже это не главное
В результате того, что я по вине клиники был вынужден задержаться в Москве более чем на месяц по сравнению с планируемым, я понес убытки в моём бизнесе, около 2 миллионов рублей. Таким образом, общий ущерб я оцениваю в сумму 4 135 000 рублей. Согласитесь, четыре миллиона рублей — это многовато за лечение трёх грыж и двух протрузий!

После предъявления соответствующей притензии на имя генерального директора ММЦ ОДА Соловейчика Валерия Борисовича, в досудебном порядке мне было возвращено 300 000 рублей. Таким образом, Ода остаётся мне должна ещё 3 835 000 рублей. Я готов пожертвовать упущенной выгодой от бизнеса, если мне будет возвращен остаток денег, потраченый на некачественное лечение в размере 1 565 000 рублей. В противном случае буду обращаться в суд, сейчас мой адвокат отовит необходимые документы.

*Просьба к администрации сайта выделить данный отзыв, чтобы с ним могли ознакомиться как можно большее количесво людей!*[/QUOTE]


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (15 Авг 2015)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Маргарита, Вы можете прокоментировать данный отзыв о Вашей клинике? На мой взгляд здесь это интересный юридический казус:
> 
> QUOTE="Тоже человек, post: 157260, member: 45714"]А вот я вынужден добавить огромную ложку дёгтя в ту бочку меда, которую здесь поют некоторые в отношении той самой ММЦ ОДА.
> 
> ...



Уважаемый Юрий Долгорукий

Бывают и такие случаи, когда пациент
оказывается неудовлетворенным даже
безусловно хорошим результатом лечения.
Причины тому могут быть разные и не всегда
зависящие от лечащего врача или клиники.

Мы стараемся разрешить все претензии наших
пациентов - в том числе и те, которые не являются
прямым следствием обращения в ООО "ММЦ ОДА".
Могу лишь заметить, что в указанном Вами случае
до судебного разбирательства не дошло, поскольку
пациент сам убедился в несостоятельности жалобы


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Авг 2015)

Уважаемые посетители medhouse.ru

По Вашим просьбам мы создали тему, в которой Вы можете
ознакомиться с особенностями применения УВТ в лечении
позвоночника и межпозвонковых дисков:

https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (19 Авг 2015)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Уважаемый Юрий Долгорукий
> 
> Бывают и такие случаи, когда пациент
> оказывается неудовлетворенным даже
> ...



Это замечательно. И всё же - какую ответственность несет Ваша клиника в случае незапланированных дополнительных расходов? Например - увеличения сроков лечения пациентов по сравнению с определенными в договоре?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Авг 2015)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Это замечательно. И всё же - какую ответственность несет Ваша клиника в случае незапланированных дополнительных расходов? Например - увеличения сроков лечения пациентов по сравнению с определенными в договоре?



Уважаемый Юрий Долгорукий

Если дополнительные расходы были вызваны
ошибочной оценкой тяжести заболевания или
неправильным рассчетом программы лечения - 
мы компенсируем пациентам материальный ущерб
в зависимости от степени вины лечащего врача.

При этом необходимо учитывать тот факт, 
что определенная доля  погрешности (до 10-15%)
может присутствовать как в сторону увеличения, 
так и в сторону снижения стоимости лечения


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Дек 2015)

Уважаемые дамы и господа!

Я рада вновь встретиться с Вами и быть Вам полезной по мере сил и возможностей  А в ожидании Ваших отзывов, вопросов и предложений, позвольте представить Вам другие отделения нашей клиники - пусть они не имеют прямого отношения к лечению спины, но может быть окажутся для Вас в чем то интересными и полезными 

Итак, начнем по алфавиту:

*Акушерство/Гинекология*

В "ММЦ ОДА" работают квалифицированные, опытные врачи-гинекологи и акушеры, оказывающие следующие виды услуг:

* Диагностика, лечение и профилактика заболеваний женских половых органов, в том числе передающихся половым путем, выявление онкологических заболеваний

* Лечение невоспалительных заболеваний женских половых органов (эндометриоз, поражения яичника, маточной трубы и широкой связки матки, полип женских половых органов, эрозия и эктропион шейки матки, дисплазия шейки матки)

* Лечение воспалительных заболеваний малого таза (сальпингит и оофорит, болезни бартолиновой железы, изъязвление и воспаление вульвы и влагалища)

* Нарушения менструального цикла (отсутствие менструаций, скудные и редкие менструации, обильные, частые и нерегулярные менструации, аномальные кровотечения из матки и влагалища)

* Видеокольпоскопия

* Гистероскопия

* Лечение климактерических расстройств

* Лечение бесплодия

* Удаление липом, кондилом

* Введение и удаление ВМК

* Выскабливание полости матки

* Рекомендации по контрацепции и заместительной гормональной терапии

* Обследование и подготовка к планируемой беременности

* Ведение беременности, в том числе с высоким риском акушерской и экстрагенитальной патологии

* Выявление и лечение доброкачественных новообразований шейки матки (полипы, эрозии, лейкоплакии)

* Интимная хирургия (пластика, восстановление девственности)

*Оснащение:* _гинекологические кресла Schmitz, видеокольпоскопы Leisegang с возможностью архивирования изображений и получения цветного снимка, ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, гистероскопическая диагностическая система ATMOS, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO FRIGOSTREAM , аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Дек 2015)

*Аллергология:*

Аллергологи-иммунологи "ММЦ ОДА" профессионально занимаются диагностикой и лечением:

* Аллергических заболеваний (бронхиальная астма, поллинозы, аллергический ренит, аллергический дерматит, крапивница, пищевая аллергия, аллергия на укусы насекомых)

* Вирусных заболеваний (Вирус Эпштейна Барра, Вирус Герпеса, Цитомегаловирус, Микобактерии туберкулёза, Вирус Оспы и Ветрянки, Хеликобактер папилловирус, бородавки)

* Иммунодефициты (иммунодефициты с преимущественной недостаточностью антител, комбинированные иммунодефициты, вариабельный иммунодефицит, саркоидоз)

* Хронических заболеваний с частыми и длительными обострениями

* Врожденных и приобретенных иммунодефицитных состояний

* Коррекцией иммунного статуса в комплексном лечении инфекционных заболеваний

* Исследованием иммунного, интерферонового статуса, определением чувствительности к иммуномодуляторам

* Аллергообследованием (кожные пробы; анализы крови - иммунный статус, С3 компонент комплимента, С4 компонент комплимента, IgA, IgM, IgG, IgE; выявление антител к бытовым, пыльцевым, грибковым, бактериальным, пищевым аллергенам)

* Диагностикой аутоиммуных заболеваний (АТ к ТГ, АТ к ТПО, АТ к рецепторам ТТГ, АТ к МАГ, АТ к инсулину, Тест поглощения тиреоидных гормонов, АТ к ядерным антигенам ANA качественный и количественный, АТ к 2-спиральной ДНК качественный и количественный, АТ к фосфолипидам IgM+IgA+IgG, АТ к глиадину, АТ к гладкой мускулатуре, АТ в В-клеткам поджелудочной железы, Антимитохондриальные антитела АМА, антитела к сероположительным спондилоартропатиям HLA B-26+HLA B-27)

* Обследованием на лекарственную аллергию и пищевую непереносимость

* Аллергоспецифическая иммунотерапия

* Выявление аллергенов с помощью всех существующих методов специфического аллергологического обследования (прик-тесты, скарификационные кожные пробы, внутрикожные тесты, паровокационные тесты)


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Дек 2015)

*Артрология/ревматология/ортопедия*

Ведущие специалисты-артрологи, ортопреды и ревматологи из Израиля, Германии и Швейцарии ведут в "ММЦ ОДА" приём пациентов с различными видами поражений опорно-двигательного аппарата:

* Артропатии (постинфекционные и реактивные артропатии, псориатические и энтеропатические артропатии, кристаллические артропатии, подагра и другие кристаллические артропатии)

* Артриты (пиогенный артрит, ревматоидный артрит, юношеский ювенильный артрит)

* Артрозы (полиартроз, коксартроз, гонартроз, поражения надколенника, приобретенные деформации пальцев рук и ног)

* Системные поражения соединительной ткани (узелковый полиартериит и родственные состояния, системная красная волчанка, дерматополимиозит, системный склероз)

* Вертеброгенные внутренние болезни (ВСД, гипертония, кардиалгия), половые расстройства (эректильная дисфункция, преждевременная эякуляция)

* Болезни мягких тканей (миозит, кальцификация и оссификация мышцы, синовиты и теносиновиты, разрыв синовиальной оболочки и сухожилия, бурсопатии, фибробластические нарушения, энтезопатии)

* Остеопатии и хондропатии (остеопороз, остеомаляция, другие нарушения плотности и структуры кости, остеомиелит, остеонекроз, болезнь Бехтерева, болезнь Педжета)

* Несуставные и региональные нарушения костно-мышечной системы (периартриты, тендиниты, фибромиалгии)

* По медицинским показаниям проводится наложение всех видов марлевых, гипсовых и полимерных повязок и лангетов, УЗИ суставов, диагностическая и лечебная пункция суставов и суставной сумки, внутрисуставное ввидение хондропротекторов, паравертебральные блокады (НПВС, гормоны, гомеопатия), лечение тригерных точек, переартрикулярные инъекции и другое

*"ММЦ ОДА" единственная в России клиника, в которой пациенты могут пройти уникальную услугу безоперационного лечения суставов - внутрисуставное моделирование, которое позволяет перевести выраженность артроза на 1-2 степени ниже не подвергая пациента оперативному вмешательству*

*Оснащение:* У_льтразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, литотрепторы Minilith SL1 , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для СМВ-терапии Physiotherm Micro5, аппараты для непрерывной и импульсной УВЧ-терапии и индуктотермии Physiotherm S, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO и FRIGOSTREAM и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Дек 2015)

*Гастроэнтерология/гепатология*



Врачи "ММЦ ОДА" занимаются диагностикой и лечением заболеваний органов желудочно-кишечного тракта:

* Болезни полости рта, слюнных желез и челюстей (эзофагит, гастроэзофагеальный рефлюкс, язва желудка, язва двенадцатиперстной кишки, гастроеюнальная язва, гастрит и дуоденит, диспепсия, другие болезни желудка и двенадцатиперстной кишки)

* Болезни кишечника (болезнь Крона, язвенный колит, паралитический илеус и непроходимость кишечника, дивертикулярная болезнь кишечника, синдром раздраженного кишечника, трещины и свищи области заднего прохода и прямой кишки)

* Болезни печени (алкогольная болезнь печени, токсическое поражение печени, печеночная недостаточность, хронический гепатит, фиброз и цирроз печени)

* Болезни желчного пузыря, желчевыводящих путей и поджелудочной железы (желчекаменная болезнь, холецистит, панкреатит)

* Определение риска онкологических заболеваний желудочно-кишечного тракта по анализу крови (антигены и онкомаркеры)

* фракционное и лечебное дуоденальное зондирование

* Водородный тест на определение синдрома избыточного бактериального роста в тонкой кишке

* Внутрипищеводная и внутрижелудочная рН-метрия

* ИФА маркеров гепатитов (HBsAg, HBeAg, Anti-HBc, Anti-HBc IgM, Anti-HBe, Anti-HBs, Anti-HCV, Anti-HAV IgM, Anti-HAV sum, Anti-HEV IgM, Anti-HEV IgG, Anti-HEV IgM, Anti-HDV IgM, Anti-HDV sum)

* ПЦР Диагностика гепатитов (качественная и количественная)

*Оснащение:* _Аппарат для неинвазивного определения степени фиброза печени FibroScan, фиброгастроскоп Pentax FG-24V, видеоколоноскоп Olympus CF-Q 160 ZL, ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## Николай Расторгуев (25 Дек 2015)

От всей души поздравляю персонал замечательной клиники ММЦ ОДА с наступающим Новым Годом!

Одновременно выражаю благодарность от имени членов моей семьи, коллектива и от себя лично за высочайший профессионализм, искреннее добросердечие и самоотверженность, проявляемую врачами клиники в их нелегком труде.

Особенно признателен нефрологу Беньямину Бар Леви, кардиологу Черевко Виктору Еразумовичу, неврологу Каримовой Галине Мазгаровне, медсестрам Елене и Анне

Вы являетесь лицом современной России и образцом будущего нашей страны!

Искренне Ваш, Николай Расторгуев


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Дек 2015)

Николай Расторгуев написал(а):


> От всей души поздравляю персонал замечательной клиники ММЦ ОДА с наступающим Новым Годом!
> 
> Одновременно выражаю благодарность от имени членов моей семьи, коллектива и от себя лично за высочайший профессионализм, искреннее добросердечие и самоотверженность, проявляемую врачами клиники в их нелегком труде.
> 
> ...



Спасибо, Николай Вячеславович

Не менее искренне коллектив ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
желает Вам крепкого здоровья и успехов в
наступающем году!

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (26 Дек 2015)

*Гематология*


Гематологи "ММЦ ОДА" занимаются диагностикой и лечением следующих заболеваний:

* Анемии, связанные с питанием (железодефицитная анемия, витамин-B12-дефицитная анемия, фолиеводефицитная анемия)

* Гемолитические анемии (анемия вследствие ферментных нарушений, талассемия, серповидно-клеточные нарушения, эритробластопения, наследственные гемолитические анемии)

* Апластические анемии (острая постгеморрагическая анемия, анемия при хронических болезнях)

* Нарушения свертываемости крови (диссеминированное внутрисосудистое свертывание, наследственный дефицит фактора VIII, наследственный дефицит фактора IX, пурпура и другие геморрагические состояния)

* Болезни крови и кроветворных органов (агранулоцитоз, функциональные нарушения полиморфно-ядерных нейтрофилов, болезни селезенки, метгемоглобинемия)

* Наблюдение за пациентами с заболеваниями системы кроветворения, своевременное назначение лечения заболеваний по современным схемам и препаратами последнего поколения, коррекция лечения, контроль за показателями крови, рекомендации по медикаментозному лечению.


----------



## Борис Акунин (28 Дек 2015)

Уважаемых Кравчика Григория Львовича и Кравчика Максимильяна Григорьевича поздравляю с наступающим светлым праздником Рождества Христова и Новым Годом Обезьяны!

Нижайший поклон от благодарного Григория Шалвовича Чхартишвили

"ММЦ ОДА", декабрь 2015 года


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (29 Дек 2015)

Борис Акунин написал(а):


> Уважаемых Кравчика Григория Львовича и Кравчика Максимильяна Григорьевича поздравляю с наступающим светлым праздником Рождества Христова и Новым Годом Обезьяны!
> 
> Нижайший поклон от благодарного Григория Шалвовича Чхартишвили
> 
> "ММЦ ОДА", декабрь 2015 года



Спасибо, Григорий Шалвович!

От имени Григория Львовича и
Максимильяна Григорьевича, а
также от всего коллектива нашей
клиники, желаю Вам здоровья и
счастья в наступающем Новом Году!

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (29 Дек 2015)

Продолжая знакомство с ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
представляю Вам следующее отделение:

*Дерматовенерология*

Врачи-дерматовенерологи "ММЦ ОДА" оказывают все виды медицинской помощи при лечении кожных и венерологических заболеваний:

* Инфекции кожи и подкожной клетчатки (стафилококковое поражения кожи, импетиго, абсцесс кожи, фурункул, карбункул, флегмона, лимфаденит, пилонидальная киста)

* Буллезные нарушения (пузырчатка, пемфигоид)

* Дерматит и экзема (атопический дерматит, себорейный дерматит, пеленочный дерматит, аллергический контактный дерматит, эксфолиативный дерматит, хронический лишай и почесуха)

* Папулосквомозные нарушения (псориаз, питириаз розовый, лишай красный плоский)

* Крапивница и эритема

* Болезни придатков кожи (болезни ногтей, гнездная алопеция, андрогенная алопеция, рубцующая алопеция, гипертрихоз, угри, розацеа, фолликулярные кисты кожи и подкожной клетчатки)

* Лечение заболеваний, передающихся половым путем (паховая гранулема, мягкий шанкр, сифилис, венерическая лимфогранулема, хламидиоз, гонорея, микоплазмоз, уреаплазмоз, генитальный герпес, остроконечные кандиломы, контагиозный моллюск, саркома Капоши, трихомониаз, молочница, чесотка)

* ПЦР Диагностика инфекций (Вирус Эпштейна Барра, Вирус Герпеса, Цитомегаловирус, Микобактерии туберкулёза, Вирус Оспы и Ветрянки, Хеликобактер)

* Инстументальна диагностика опухолей кожи (паппилом, невусов, кератом и других), подбор лечебной и эстетической терапии

* По медицинским показаниям проводится: видеодерматоскопия, криотерапия, радиохирургическая и лазерная коагуляция, удаление доброкачественных образований кожи с последующим гистологическим исследованием материала.

*Оснащение:* _радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO FRIGOSTREAM , аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (30 Дек 2015)

*Кардиология*

Специалисты-кардиологи "ММЦ ОДА" осуществляют высококвалифицированную диагностику и лечение кардиологической и кардиохирургической патологии:

* Ревматические болезни сердца (ревматическая лихорадка, ревматическая хорея, ревматическое поражение клапанов сердца)

* Болезни, характеризующиеся повышенным или пониженным кровяным давлением (эссенциальная первичная гипертензия, гипертоническая болезнь сердца, гипертоническая болезнь с преимущественным поражением почек, вторичная гипертензия, гипотензия, ВСД)

* Ишемическая болезнь сердца (стенокардия, острый инфаркт миокарда, повторный инфаркт миокарда, текущие осложнения острого инфаркта миокарда, хроническая ишемическая болезнь сердца)

* Легочное сердце и нарушения легочного кровообращения

* Перикардит, острый и подострый эндокардит, миокардит, кардиомиопатия

* Нарушения сердечного ритма (атриовентрикулярная блокада и блокада левой ножки пучка Гиса, пароксизмальная тахикардия, фибрилляция и трепетание предсердий, сердечная недостаточность)

* Цереброваскулярные болезни (атеросклероз, аневризма и расслоение аорты, эмболия и тромбоз артерий, болезни капилляров, другие поражения артерий и артериол)

* Болезни вен, лимфатических сосудов и лимфоузлов (флебит и тромбофлебит, эмболия и тромбоз, варикозное расширение вен нижних конечностей, варикозное расширение вен пищевода, геморрой, неспецифический лимфаденит)

* Восстановительное лечение после перенесенного инфаркта миокарда, перикардита

* УЗИ, ЭХО-КГ, ЭКГ, Допплер, Холтеровское мониторирование,

* Наблюдение и реабилитация больных после операции на сердце, проведения коронарного шунтирования, стентирования

*Оснащение: *_ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GELOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, 12-ти полосный аппарат экспертного класса General Electric MAC 5500_, _монитор /дефибриллятор LIFEPAK® 15, холтеровские мониторы DigiTrak XT Physiomed, вазоактивная селективная система электростимуляции лимфатического и венозного оттока LYMPHAVISION-Expert и другое

 _


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Янв 2016)

Здравствуйте, друзья!
Поздравляю Вас с наступившим годом обезьяны
и продолжаю знакомить Вас с клиникой "ММЦ ОДА":

*Лечение патологий позвоночника и суставов*

Лучшие иностранные специалисты из Германии, Израиля и Швейцарии, ведущие приём в "ММЦ ОДА", предлагают следующий комплекс услуг для лечения таких заболеваний опорно-двигательного аппарата, как протрузии и грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, спинальный стеноз, остеохондроз, артрозы и артриты, асептический некроз:

* Хемонуклеолизис

* Радиочастотная абляция (холодная плазма)

* Лазерная термокоагуляция

* Ультразвуковая деструкция

* Сфокусированная экстракорпоральная ударно-волновая терапия

* Склерозирование/вертебропластика

* Внутрисуставное моделирование

Применение вышеперечисленных методик позволяет в большинстве случаев избежать оперативного вмешательства и вернуться к полноценной жизни в кратчайшие сроки.

*Оснащение:*_ литотрепторы Minilith SL1 , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для СМВ-терапии Physiotherm Micro5, аппараты для непрерывной и импульсной УВЧ-терапии и индуктотермии Physiotherm S, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO и FRIGOSTREAM, аппарат для селективной нейромышечной электростимуляции Zimmer Phayzis, комбинированный многофункциональный аппарат для электрофареза и электротерапии Galva5 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Янв 2016)

Также позвольте предложить Вам новое направление
в профилактике развития дегенеративных процессов
межпозвонковых дисков - *Pauza Disc Treatment (PDA)
*
Технология PDA позволяет представляет собой малоинвазивную
процедуру, целью которой является введение в пораженный диск
специального вещества, восстанавливающего его высоту и плотность

Проводят данное лечение в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" наши ведущие
иностранные  специалисты, профессор Максимиллиан Кравчик (Израиль)
и доктор Кевин Пауза (США)


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (7 Янв 2016)

*Маммология*

В "ММЦ ОДА" маммологи проводят лечение при заболевании молочных желез при следующих патологиях:

* Дисгормональные заболевания молочных желез (мастопатия, фиброзно-кистозная болезнь)

* Доброкачественные заболевания молочных желез (фиброаденома, Липома, доброкачественная дисплазия)

* Воспалительные процессы (маститы, гематомы, жировой некроз)

* Онкологические заболевания молочной железы

* Проблемы послеродового периода и грудного вскармливания

* Пороки развития молочных желез (гипертрофия, гипоплазия, асимметрия)

* Проблемы послеродового периода и грудного вскармливания

* Дисгормональные заболевания молочных желез у мужчин (гинекомастия)

*Оснащение:*_ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO FRIGOSTREAM , аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7, аппараты для СМВ-терапии Physiotherm Micro5, аппараты для непрерывной и импульсной УВЧ-терапии и индуктотермии Physiotherm S и другое

 _


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (9 Янв 2016)

*Неврология/нейрохирургия/вертебрология*


В "ММЦ ОДА" ведут прием ведущие специалисты из Израиля, Гемании и Швейцарии, которые успешно лечат:

* Воспалительные заболевания центральной нервной системы (менингиты, энцефалиты, миелиты и энцефаломиелиты, спастическую параплегию, внутричерепные и внутрипозвоночные абсцессы и гранулемы, внутричерепные и внутрипозвоночные флебиты и тромбофлебиты, последствия воспалительных болезней центральной нервной системы)

* Экстрапирамидальные и другие двигательные нарушения (болезнь Паркинсона, дистония, другие экстрапирамидные и двигательные нарушения)

* Эпизодические и пароксизмальные расстройства (эпилепсия, эпилептический статус, мигрень, транзиторные церебральные ишемические приступы, сосудистые мозговые синдромы при цереброваскулярных болезнях, другие синдромы головной боли)

* Поражение нервных сплетений, нервных корешков и отдельных нервов (тройничного нерва, лицевого нерва, языкоглоточного нерва)

* Болезни нервно-мышечного синапса и мышц (нарушения нервно-мышечного синапса, миопатия, параплегия и тетраплегия, нарушения нервной системы после медицинских процедур)

* Дорсопатии (остеохондроз позвоночника, анкилозирующий спондилит, спондилез, поражение межпозвоночных дисков)

* Головокружение, слабость, обмороки

* Нарушения координации, памяти, внимания, сна

* Исследования функционального состояния головного мозга (ЭЭГ, ЭМНГ, вызванные потенциалы

*Наибольших успехов специалисты "ММЦ ОДА" достигли в лечении заболеваний позвоночника (протрузии и грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, спинальный стеноз, радикулопатии), применяя такие передовые методики лечения как:*

_* Хемонуклеолизис_

_* Радиочастотная абляция (холодная плазма)_

_* Лазерная коагуляция_

_* Ультразвуковая деструкция_

_* Экстракорпоральная сфокусированная ударно-волновая терапия_

*Оснащение:*_ литотрепторы Minilith SL1 , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для СМВ-терапии Physiotherm Micro5, аппараты для непрерывной и импульсной УВЧ-терапии и индуктотермии Physiotherm S, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO и FRIGOSTREAM, аппарат для селективной нейромышечной электростимуляции Zimmer Phayzis, комбинированный многофункциональный аппарат для электрофареза и электротерапии Galva5 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## gul'nàz (12 Янв 2016)

Ярослав37 написал(а):


> Проходил лечение в «ММЦ ОДА» с сентября 2014 по февраль 2015.
> Пришел с диагнозом «секвестированная грыжа L5-S1 (размер грыжи 12 мм, размер секвестра 1,6х1,2х1,1 мм), с абсолютным спинальным стенозом (до 6 мм) на этом уровне». Очень сильные боли в спине и ногах, слабость в обеих ногах, сухоножка. С посторонней помощью мог пройти метров 100-150, дальше падал.
> 
> Ушел с диагнозом «картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз), грыжа диска L5-S1 (размер грыжи до 0,7 мм).
> ...



Меня заинтересовал способ лечения, подскажите адрес где лечились, пожалуйста, как ваше самочувствие сейчас, я намерена выздороветь полностью и вести нормальный образ жизни. С благодарностью...Гульназ


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Янв 2016)

gul'nàz написал(а):


> Меня заинтересовал способ лечения, подскажите адрес где лечились, пожалуйста, как ваше самочувствие сейчас, я намерена выздороветь полностью и вести нормальный образ жизни. С благодарностью...Гульназ



Здравствуйте, Гульназ

*Клиника расположена по адресу:
Москва, метро Юго-Западное, улица
Академика Анахина дом 2 корп 1
ООО "ММЦ ОДА"*

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (15 Янв 2016)

*Онкология*



Специалисты "ММЦ ОДА" в рамках диагностики и лечения онкологических пациентов предлагают:


* Анализ крови на все основные онкомаркеры (ХГЧ общий и свободный, РЭА, СА-19.9, СА-125, СА-15.3, СА-72.4, Cyfra-21-1, ФНО, нейронспецифическая енолаза NSE, антиген плоскоклеточного рака SCC, ПСА общий и свободный, АФП)

* Раннее выявление доброкачественных и злокачественных поражений кожных покровов и внутренних органов

* Удаление папиллом, кератом, родинок, бородавок

* Ведение онкологических пациентов (в том числе некурабельных), послеоперационный уход и реабилитацию, адекватное обезболивание на всех этапах болезни.

* В амбулаторных условиях проводятся такие виды лечения как иммунотерапия, химиотерапия, таргетная терапия и гормонотерапия

*Организацию лечения за границей в лучших клиниках Европы, США и Израиля

* По медицинским показаниям проводится: забор материала на цитологическое исследование, биопсия, дерматоскопия, диагностичексие и лечебные пункции, электрокоакуляция, лазерная коагуляция, радиохирургия, криодеструкция, снятие послеоперационных швов, перевязка и другое


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (18 Янв 2016)

*Отоларингология*

Специалисты "ММЦ ОДА" оказывают все виды медицинской помощи при лечении заболеваний уха, горла, носа, в том числе:

* Острые респираторные инфекции верхних дыхательных путей (назофарингит, синусит, тонзиллит, ларингит и трахеит, острые инфекции верхних дыхательных путей)

* хронические риниты различной этиологии

* Болезни наружного уха (перихондрит, серные пробки, наружный отит)

* Болезни среднего уха и сосцевидного отростка (негнойный и гнойный средний отит, воспаление и закупорка евстахиевой трубы, мастоидит и родственные состояния)

* Болезни внутреннего уха (отосклероз, нарушения вестибулярной функции, лабиринтит)

* Искривление носовой перегородки

* Травматические повреждения уха и сосцевидного отростка

* Оказание экстренной медицинской помощи при кровотечениях и наличии посторонних предметов

* Обследования (NBI-эндоскопия, видеостробоскопия, риноманометрия, УЗИ околоносовых пазух, аудиометрия, импедансометрия, ЕТФ-тест)

*В "ММЦ ОДА" оказывают такие эксклюзивные виды услуг, как:*

_* Ультразвуковая санация черепных пазух при остром и хроническом синусите, позволяющая обойтись без мучительных проколов и утомительных промываний пазух_

_* Ультразвуковая санация миндалин, позволяющая полностью вылечить тонзилит (ангину) за 1-2 дня_

_* Лазерное прижигание слизистой носа и черепных пазух, радиохирургия, криотерапия_

*Оснащение:* У_льтразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для СМВ-терапии Physiotherm Micro5, аппараты для непрерывной и импульсной УВЧ-терапии и индуктотермии Physiotherm S, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO и FRIGOSTREAM и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Янв 2016)

*Офтальмология*

"ММЦ ОДА" предлагает полный спектр услуг по коррекции зрения и все виды лечения:

* Болезней век, слезных путей и глазницы (гордеолум и халазион, блефароит, эктопион, лагофтальм, блефарохолазис, птоз века)

* Болезней слезного аппарата (дакреоаденит, эпифора, хроническое воспаление слезных протоков, стеноз слезных протоков)

* Болезней глазницы (острое и хроническое воспаление, эно- и экзофтальм, инородное тело в глазнице)

* Катаракты и других болезней хрусталика

* Болезней сосудистой оболочки и сетчатки (хориоретинальное воспаление, отслойка и разрывы сетчатки, окклюзии сосудов сетчатки)

* Глаукомы

* Болезней стекловидного тела и глазного яблока

* Болезней зрительного нерва и зрительных путей

* Болезни мышц глаз, нарушения содружественного движения глаз, аккомодации и рефракции (косоглазие, нистагм и непроизвольные движения глаз)

* Инфекционные и вирусные заболевания глаз (герпес, цитомегаловирус, токсоплазмоз, хламидиоз)

* Аутоиммунные заболевания глаз (иридоциклиты, увеиты, хориоретиниты)

* Диагностика и выявление на ранних стадиях глаукомы, диабетической ретинопатии, макулярной и периферической дистрофии сетчатки, осложненной близорукости)

* Исследования (определение остроты зрения с коррекцией, рефрактометрия, офтальмобиомикроскопия с щелевой лампой, исследование глазного дна, определение внутриглазного давления, экзофтальмометрия)


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (21 Янв 2016)

Уважаемые специалисты ММЦ ОДА!

Хотя и с некоторым запазданием, я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Рождеством и Новым Годом! 

Желаю всему коллективу вашей клиники успешной работы и процветания, пусть кризис минует вас, а курс валюты не омрачит ваше настроение!

В позапрошлом году я лечился у ваших ортопедов и неврологов с превосходным результатом, которому не пререстаю радоваться и удивляться. В прошлом году лечение у гинеколога проходила моя жена, с таким же великолепным результатом.

Великолепный уровень оснащения клиники, неоспоримо высокий профессионализм врачей, доброжелательность и усердие медсестер - все это делает ММЦ ОДА одной из лучших клиник Москвы (а может быть и всей России) 

Искренне Ваш, Юрий.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Янв 2016)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Уважаемые специалисты ММЦ ОДА!
> 
> Хотя и с некоторым запазданием, я присоединяюсь к поздравлениям с Рождеством и Новым Годом!
> 
> ...



Спасибо, Юрий

Вам доброго здоровья!

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Янв 2016)

*Служба помощи на дому.*



Медицинский персонал "ММЦ ОДА" всегда готов оказать медицинскую помощь на дому

Профессионализм, большой опыт, внимание, забота и комфорт - всё это обеспечивает качественное оказание медицинской помощи на дому

Врачи и медицинские сестры выезжают на дом для выполнения медицинских манипуляций (обследование и диагностика, ЭКГ и УЗИ, внутримышечные и внутривенные инъекции, капельницы, перевязки, забор анализов крови, мочи и кала и многое другое)


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (26 Янв 2016)

*Проктология*

Специалистами "ММЦ ОДА" выполняется операционное и безоперационное лечение проктологических заболеваний:

* Анальных трещин

* Геморроя

* Полипов

* Свищей

* Копчиковых ходов

*"ММЦ ОДА" предлагает воспользоваться самыми современными методами лечения геморроя:*

* Инфракрасная, радиоволновая, лазерная коагуляция

* Склеротерапия

* Лигирование

* Дезартеризация

*Оснащение: *_Ректоскоп волоконно-оптический WelchAllyn, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (29 Янв 2016)

*Пульмонология*

Врачи-пульмонологи "ММЦ ОДА" проводят комплексную диагностику и высокоэффективное лечение таких заболеваний, как :



* Острые и хронические заболевания верхних дыхательных путей (вазомоторный и аллергический ринит, назофарингит, синусит, тонзиллит, ларингит, трахеит, болезни миндалин и аденоидов)

* Острые и хронические заболевания нижних дыхательных путей (бронхит, эмфизема, астма, бронхоэктазия)

* Болезни легкого (пневмокониоз, пневмония, альвеолит, легочный отек, абсцесс легкого и средостения, пневмоторакс)

* Ночное апноэ


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (2 Фев 2016)

*Ударно-волновая терапия*



Специалистами "ММЦ ОДА" оказывается полный комплекс медицинских услуг, связанный с применением ударно-волновой терапии:

* Радиальная рассеянная ударно-волновая терапия (R-SWT) - применяется для лечение воспалительно-дегенеративных заболеваний сухожилий, мышц и фасций (миозит, кальцификация и оссификация мышцы, синовиты и теносиновиты, болезни мягких тканей, связанные с нагрузкой, перегрузкой и давлением, бурсопатии)

* Сфокусированная экстракорпоральная ударно-волновая терапия (F-SWT) - применяется для лечения воспалительно-дегенеративных и травматических поражений опорно-двигательного аппарата (протрузии и грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, спинальный стеноз, артриты, артрозы, остеомиелит, асептический некроз), лечения мочекаменной и желчекаменной болезни.

* Планарная ударно-волновая терапия (P-SWT) - применяется в косметологии для лечения ожирения, целлюлита, синдрома Пернье.

*Ведущие иностранные специалисты "ММЦ ОДА" из Германии, Израиля и Швейцарии применяют уникальную методику безоперационного лечения (деструкции) межпозвонковых грыж методом F-SWT, а также неинвазивного внутрисуставного моделирования суставов при артрозо-артритных изменениях.*

*Оснащение:* _литотрепторы Minilith SL1 , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## Оксана Николаевна 74 (4 Фев 2016)

Обратилась в Оду 5 октября 2013 года. До этого несколько лет беспокоили боли в пояснице и правой ноге, усиливающиеся к вечеру. Иногда болело сильнее, иногда слабее, но полностью боли не исчезали практически никогда. В июне 2015 сделала МРТ, врачи нашли парамедианную с правостороннем фораминальным компонентом грыжу м/п диску L5-S1 до 8,1мм с воздействием на дуральный мешок и компрессией правого корешка.

По совету знакомых обратилась в клинику Дикуля, где с переменным успехом лечилась два месяца. Боли в спине не прошли совершенно, в ноге стали чуть полегче, но появилось онемение пальцев стопы. В августе 2015 года сделала повторный МРТ, никаких положительных изменений.

В сентябре 2015 начала получать элекрофарез с карипазином в госпитале Бурденко, сделала 5 процедур, после чего боли и в спине и в ноге усилились многократно. В октябре сделала еще один МРТ, на котором грыжа м/п диска увеличилась в размерах до 10мм, спинной канал сузилося до 10 мм, а в дополнении к этому появился секвестр 8х9х6мм и ещё одна протрузия L4-L5 4мм. Там же в Бурденко и предложили операцию.

В совершеннейшем отчаянии пришла со своими проблемами в Оду, практически не надеясь на успех. И вот здесь меня ожидала величайшая удача во всей моей истории болезни, я попала к замечательным израильским специалистам Моше Ефимовичу Шапиро и Максимильяну Григорьевичу Кравчику, которые предложили мне совершенно новое для России лечение: ударноволновую терапию позвоночника.

Не знаю почему, но я сразу поверила и врачам и в лечение - и не ошиблась. Всего через 3 (!) сеанса на очередном МРТ протрузия уменьшилась на 3 мм, грыжа на 5мм, спинной канал расширился на 7 мм, а секвестр исчез полностью! А через неделю после начала лечения я выписалась из клиники уже полностью здоровым человеком 

С тех пор 3 месяца постоянно прислушивалась к своим ощущениям: а вдруг боли вернутся, вдруг это самовнушение? Но нет, даже после падения в результате не совсем удачного спуска на горных лыжах все обошлось благополучно! Страх постепенно прошел и я снова начинаю жить полноценной жизнью здорового человека.

Да, лечение совсем не дешевое, я заплатила за полученный результат 126 тысяч рублей. Но меня вылечили менее, чем за неделю. Причем действительно вылечили, а не просто облегчили боли на какое то время! И всё лечение было не просто безболезненное, но даже не доставляющее особого дискомфорта.

Хочу также упомянуть об общей обстановке в клинике, в трех словах это можно обозначить как "уют, комфорт, спокойствие". Все очень хорошо организовано, никакой нервотрепки и ненужных переживаний. Удобные ортопедические кресла и диваны, приглушенное освещение, релаксирующая музыка, бесплатный чай и кофе с пироженными, прием строго по расписанию (минута в минуту!)

Однозначно рекомендую с благодарностью.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Фев 2016)

Оксана Николаевна 74 написал(а):


> Обратилась в Оду 5 октября 2013 года. До этого несколько лет беспокоили боли в пояснице и правой ноге, усиливающиеся к вечеру. Иногда болело сильнее, иногда слабее, но полностью боли не исчезали практически никогда. В июне 2015 сделала МРТ, врачи нашли парамедианную с правостороннем фораминальным компонентом грыжу м/п диску L5-S1 до 8,1мм с воздействием на дуральный мешок и компрессией правого корешка.
> 
> По совету знакомых обратилась в клинику Дикуля, где с переменным успехом лечилась два месяца. Боли в спине не прошли совершенно, в ноге стали чуть полегче, но появилось онемение пальцев стопы. В августе 2015 года сделала повторный МРТ, никаких положительных изменений.
> 
> ...



Спасибо, Оксана Николаевна!

Если Вас не затруднит, повторите этот
отзыв также в теме о применении УВТ:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-22

Доктор Моше Шапиро (ник доктор Живаго)
открыл эту тему и упомянул в ней про Ваш
случай - ему будет приятно увидеть Ваш
отзыв

Доброго Вам здоровья, с уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Фев 2016)

*УЗИ*

В "ММЦ ОДА" Вы можете пройти УЗИ, ЭХО-КГ, ДОППЛЕР сосудов на аппарате экспертного класса фирмы General Electric "LOGIQ P5 EXPERT" который даёт возможность проводить с максимальным качеством:

1. Абдоминальные исследования (печень, желчный пузырь, поджелудочная железа, селезёнка, забрюшинное пространство, почки, надпочечники)

2. Кардиологические и сердечно-сосудистые исследования (Сердце и сердечные клапаны, брюшные сосуды, сосуды шеи, артерии и вены верхних и нижних конечностей)

3. Транскраниальные исследования (сосуды головного мозга)

4. Исследования суставов и костей (суставные поверхности, мышцы и связки, хрящи, гемангиомы и поверхностные образования)

5. Исследования позвоночника и периферической нервной системы (межпозвонковые диски, грыжи межпозвоночных дисков, спиномозговой канал и нервные стволы, нервы верхних и нижних конечностей

*Благодаря использованию технологий TruScan, TruAccess, SmartScan, Режима постоянно-волнового допплера, Анатомического М-режима, B-flow - визуализации кровотока в В-режиме, SRI - подавления зернистости, Crossbeam-режима многолучевого составного сканирования, Easy 3D и Advanced 3D-режима, панорамного сканирования и Контрастной гармоники (CHA), аппарат экспертного класса "LOGIQ P5 EXPERT" является наилучшим в таких областях применения, как:*

- Акушерство (Диагностика беременности, УЗИ плода на всех стадиях развития, определение состояния маточно-плацентарного и плодово-плацентарного кровотоков)

- Гинекология (УЗИ матки, яичников, сосудов малого таза)

- Маммология (УЗИ молочных желез, анализ состояния региональных лимфоузлов)

- Кардиология (УЗИ сердца и сосудов)

- Травматология (УЗИ суставов, мышечно-связачного аппарата, мягких тканей и полостей, УЗИ плевральной полости)

- Ортопедия (УЗИ всех суставов, хрящей, менисков, сухожилий)

- Неврология (УЗИ головного мозга, спиномозгового канала и периферической нервной системы)

- Урология (УЗИ почек, мочеточников, мочевого пузыря и предстательной железы)

- Педиатрия (УЗИ детей до 14 лет)

- Эндокринология (УЗИ щитовидной железы, надпочечников и региональных лимфоузлов)

- Онкология (диагностика опухолей на ранней стадии развития, УЗИ региональных лимфоузлов)

- Сосудистая хирургия (дуплексное сканирование артерий и вен верхних и нижних конечностей, допплер шеи и сосудов головного мозга)

и многие другие

*Провести большинство вышеперечисленных обследований можно непосредственно в день обращения.

 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Фев 2016)

*Урология/нефрология*


Высокопрофессиональные урологи и нефрологи "ММЦ ОДА" помогут в диагностике и лечении:


* Болезней мочеполовой системы (нефритический синдром, рецидивирующая и устойчивая гематурия, протеинурия, тубулоинтерстициальный нефрит, обструктивная уропатия и рефлюкс-уропатия, тубулоинтерстициальные поражения почек)

* Почечная недостаточность (острая и хроническая)

* Мочекаменная болезнь (камни почки и мочеточника, камни нижних отделов мочевых путей, почечная колика)

* Цистит, уретрит, нарушение мочеиспускания

* Гиперплазия предстательной железы, воспалительные болезни предстательной железы

* Гидроцеле и сперматоцеле, орхит и эпидидимит

* Избыточная крайняя плоть, фимоз и парафимоз

* Андронологические заболевания (эректильная дисфункция, болезнь Пейрони, преждевременное семяизвержение, мужское бесплодие, нарушение копулятивного цикла)

* Ранняя диагностика онкоурологических заболеваний (рак простаты, рак мочевого пузыря, рак почки, рак полового члена и яичек)

* По медицинским показаниям проводятся малые оперативные вмешательства при водянке яичка, фимозе, короткой уздечке полового члена, кисты придатка яичника, олеогранулемы мошонки и полового члена, варикоцеле

*Оснащение:* урологические_ кресла Schmitz, уроскопыLeisegang с возможностью архивирования изображений и получения цветного снимка, ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, литотрепторы Minilith SL1 , аппараты для проведения ударно-волновой терапии Duolith SD1, радиохирургические аппараты ATMOS RS 221, Surgitron DF120 и NT2000iX RF, криохирургическая система ERBO KRIO FRIGOSTREAM , аппараты для высоко- и низкоинтенсивной лазерной терапии Zimmer Opton7 и другое_

_*Все манипуляции проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что сводит к минимуму дискомфорт и болевые ощущения*_
*
 *


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Фев 2016)

*Функциональная диагностика*

По медицинским показателям проводится:

* Электрокардиография (ЭКГ)

* Суточное мониторирование ЭКГ (Хольтер)

* Исследование функции внешнего дыхания (ФВД)

* Мониторинговая компьютерная пульсоксиметрия

* Электромионейрография (ЭМНГ) игольчатая и векторная

* Эхоэнцефалография (ЭхоЭГ)

* Стресс-ЭхоКГ

* Реоэнцефалография (РЭГ)

* Цветовое дуплексное сканирование артерий и вен конечностей (ЦДС)

* Транскраниальное сканировани сосудов головного мозга



*Оснащение:* _ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, GE MAC 5500, система суточного мониторирования Medilog DARWIN, 12-ти полосный аппарат экспертного класса General Electric MAC 5500, монитор /дефибриллятор LIFEPAK® 15, холтеровские мониторы DigiTrak XT Physiomed и другое

 _


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (17 Фев 2016)

*Эндокринология*

Врачи-эндокринологи "ММЦ ОДА" занимаются диагностикой, лечением и профилактикой следующих заболеваний:


* Болезни щитовидной железы (болезни щитовидной железы, связанные с йодной недостаточностью и сходные состояния, гипотиреоз, тиреотоксикоз, тиреоидит)

* Сахарный диабет (инсулинзависимый сахарный диабет, инсулиннезависимый сахарный диабет, сахарный диабет, связанный с недостаточностью питания, недиабетическая гипогликемическая кома)

* Нарушения других эндокринных желез (гипопаратиреоз и другие нарушения паращитовидной железы гипо- и гиперфункция гипофиза, синдром Иценко-Кушинга, адреногенитальные расстройства, гиперальдостеронизм, дисфункция яичников, дисфункция яичек, нарушения полового созревания)

* Ожирение и другие виды избыточного питания

* Нарушения обмена веществ (нарушения обмена аминокислот, нарушения обмена углеводов, нарушения обмена сфинголипидов и другие болезни накопления липидов, нарушения обмена глюкозаминогликанов, нарушения обмена гликопротеинов, нарушения обмена липопротеидов и другие липидемии, нарушения обмена пуринов и пиримидинов, нарушения обмена порфирина и билирубина, нарушения минерального обмена)

* Кистозный фиброз, амилоидоз, остеопороз

* Избыточный рост волос у женщин, нарушение оволосения

* Обследования (УЗИ щитовидной железы, УЗИ поджелудочной железы, УЗИ надпочечников, УЗИ яичников, пункционная биопсия узлов щитовидной железы, исследование глазного дна, допплерография сосудов, ЭМНГ)


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (18 Фев 2016)

*Эндоскопия*



Ранняя диагностика воспалительных, предраковых и раковых заболеваний пищевода, желудка, поджелудочной железы, желчного пузыря, печени, тонкого и толстого кишечника. Для этой цели применяются все методы, доступные в амбулаторных условиях:

* Хроматогастроскопия

* Прицельная биопсия

* Эндоскопические ультразвуковые исследования

* дуоденальное зондирование

* Эзофагогастродуоденоскопия

* Эндоскопическая ультразвуковая сонография (ЭУС)

* Сигмоскопия

* Сигмоколоноскопия

* Извлечение инородных тел из полости рта, пищевода, желудка, двенадцатиперстной и прямой кишки

* эндоскопическая электрокоагуляция полипов

* эндоскопическая пристеночная рН-метрия

_*Оснащение:*Аппарат для неинвазивного определения степени фиброза печени FibroScan, фиброгастроскоп Pentax FG-24V, видеоколоноскоп Olympus CF-Q 160 ZL, колонофиброскоп Olympuc FC-38 FV, ультразвуковые аппараты экспертного класса GE LOGIQ 5 Expertc возможностью 4D сканирования и применением методики TruScan, видеокольпоскопы Leisegang с возможностью архивирования изображений и получения цветного снимка, гистероскопическая диагностическая система ATMOS и другое_

*Все обследования проводятся под местным обезболиванием или глубокой седацией, что позволяет облегчить переносимость процедур

 *


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (22 Фев 2016)

Позвольте поздравить мужской коллектив клиники с наступающим Днем Защитника Отечества!

Маргарита, у меня к Вам предложение: может быть будет разумнее вместо безликих сообщений о действующих отделениях клиники разместить несколько фотографий "он-лайн"? Обстановка клиники, врачи на приеме, пациенты и тому подобное - всё это расскажет о вас намного лучше любой рекламы, поверьте мне


----------



## ГКНПЦ имени М.В.Хруничева (23 Фев 2016)

*Максимилиану Григорьевичу и Галине Мазгаровне
моим ангелам хранителям
обеспечившим эту блестящую
победу*

Генеральный конструктор
КРК "Ангара"
Владимир Евгеньевич Нестеров


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Фев 2016)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Позвольте поздравить мужской коллектив клиники с наступающим Днем Защитника Отечества!
> 
> Маргарита, у меня к Вам предложение: может быть будет разумнее вместо безликих сообщений о действующих отделениях клиники разместить несколько фотографий "он-лайн"? Обстановка клиники, врачи на приеме, пациенты и тому подобное - всё это расскажет о вас намного лучше любой рекламы, поверьте мне



Спасибо, Юрий

Я обсужу с руководством Ваше предложение

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Фев 2016)

Итак, позвольте мне познакомить
желающих с тем, как выглядит наш
медицинский центр "изнутри" 

Начнем, как обычно, с регистратуры:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (26 Фев 2016)

После оформления медицинской карты посетители перемещаются в приемный покой - он у нас небольшой, потому что у каждого профильного специалиста имеется отдельный зал ожидания приёма:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (28 Фев 2016)

Вот, например, зал ожидания приема специалиста-невролога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (29 Фев 2016)

А это - зал ожидания приёма ортопеда:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (1 Мар 2016)

Или зал ожидания приёма гинеколога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (2 Мар 2016)

Но давайте проведем небольшую экскурсию
по кабинетам, посмотрим на используемое
оборудование и организацию рабочего
места врачей-специалистов 

Это, например, кабинет нейрохирурга:


----------



## линуксоид (3 Мар 2016)

У нас к сожалению в городе нету центров такого уровня.....


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (3 Мар 2016)

А это кабинет проведения ударно-волновой терапии:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (3 Мар 2016)

линуксоид написал(а):


> У нас к сожалению в городе нету центров такого уровня.....


Спасибо за комплимент!

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (4 Мар 2016)

Кабинет физиотерапии:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Мар 2016)

А это - рабочее место ортопеда:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Мар 2016)

Кабинет невролога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Мар 2016)

Кабинет реабилитации:


----------



## В.Н.Винокур (8 Мар 2016)

Коллективу ММЦ ОДА с благодарностью -

Сегодня в женский день 8 Марта
С утра я на прием спешу к врачу,
Не за рецептом я иду, не за лекарством,
Я просто с праздником поздравить вас хочу.

Хочу любви и счастья пожелать,
И чтобы все вокруг здоровы были,
Чтобы улыбки, смех и доброта
Наш мир от всех болезней излечили.

Владимир Натанович Винокур.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (9 Мар 2016)

Дорогая Маргарита!

Поздравляю Вас, Галину и всех женщин клиники с Международным Женским Днем 8 Марта! Наш совместный опыт работы, пусть и недолгий, оставил у меня самые благоприятные впечатления, за что выношу Вам огромную благодарность 

Искренне Ваш, Моше Шапиро.



линуксоид написал(а):


> У нас к сожалению в городе нету центров такого уровня.....



Честно говоря, центров такого уровня немного даже в Тель Авиве  Я с гордостью показываю моим израильским коллегам кабинет, который был оборудован для меня во время моей практике в Оде:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (10 Мар 2016)

В.Н.Винокур написал(а):


> Коллективу ММЦ ОДА с благодарностью -
> 
> Сегодня в женский день 8 Марта
> С утра я на прием спешу к врачу,
> ...



Спасибо, Владимир Натанович.
Разрешите также поздравить Вас
с приближающимся юбилеем!



Доктор Живаго написал(а):


> Дорогая Маргарита!
> 
> Поздравляю Вас, Галину и всех женщин клиники с Международным Женским Днем 8 Марта! Наш совместный опыт работы, пусть и недолгий, оставил у меня самые благоприятные впечатления, за что выношу Вам огромную благодарность
> 
> Искренне Ваш, Моше Шапиро.



Спасибо, Моше

От имени всего коллектива ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
также поздравляю Вас с прошедшим днем
Рождения!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Мар 2016)

Но давайте продолжим знакомиться с клиникой 

Когда мы только открывались, предполагалось,
что центр будет специализироваться на лечении
опорно-двигательного аппарата - что нашло
отображение в названии:

*М*еждународный *М*едицинский *Ц*ентр лечения
*О*порно-*Д*вигательного *А*ппарата - сокращенное
название по заглавным буквам *ММЦ ОДА
*
Однако несколько лет назад стало понятно, что
клиника "переросла" поставленные первоначально
задачи, и было принято решение о расширении спектра
оказываемых услуг - центр стал многопрофильным.

Вот, например, кабинет гинекологии и урологии:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Мар 2016)

А это кабинет УЗИ и функциональной диагностики:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (13 Мар 2016)

Дневной стационар - здесь пациенты могут
отдохнуть после процедур, посмотреть телевизор,
послушать музыку или просто перекусить


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (14 Мар 2016)

Маргарита, хоть и с опозданием, но все-таки разрешите мне поздравить Вас и Галину с 8-м марта! Оставайтесь всегда такими же молодыми, обаятельными и привлекательными 

Насчет фотографий - может быть у Вас найдутся снимки с сотрудниками клиники или с пациентами, а то все выглядит очень привлекательно, но как то слишком безлико...


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (15 Мар 2016)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Маргарита, хоть и с опозданием, но все-таки разрешите мне поздравить Вас и Галину с 8-м марта! Оставайтесь всегда такими же молодыми, обаятельными и привлекательными


Спасибо, Юрий!



Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Насчет фотографий - может быть у Вас найдутся снимки с сотрудниками клиники или с пациентами, а то все выглядит очень привлекательно, но как то слишком безлико...



С этим несколько сложнее - к сожалению,
ни врачи, ни пациенты не любят фотографироваться.
Как Вы понимаете, люди приходят в клинику работать
или лечиться, а не на фотосессию... Но, тем не менее,
давайте попытаемся 

Это - пациенты в ожидании приёма нейрохирурга:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Мар 2016)

А это - тот человек, приема которого они ожидают 

Заведующий отделением нейрохирургии, д.м.н.,
профессор Максимиллиан Кравчик:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (17 Мар 2016)

В ожидании приёма онколога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (18 Мар 2016)

Консультация заведующей отделением неврологии
ООО "ММЦ ОДА", д.м.н. Галины Каримовой:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Мар 2016)

А это - *наши* *ГЛАВНЫЕ посетители*


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (21 Мар 2016)

Прием ведет иностранный специалист-ортопед, д.м.н,
заведующий отделением ортопедии ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
профессор Григорий Кравчик:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Мар 2016)

На приеме специалиста-ортопеда:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Мар 2016)

Проведение процедуры ЭУВТ:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (28 Мар 2016)

Подготовка кабинетов к приему пациентов:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (29 Мар 2016)

В ожидании приема кардиолога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (4 Апр 2016)

На приёме специалиста-уролога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (5 Апр 2016)

Прием косметолога:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (7 Апр 2016)

Начало рабочего дня специалистов кардиолога и терапевта:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Апр 2016)

Оформление медицинских карт:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Апр 2016)

Проведение УЗИ:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Апр 2016)

На приёме терапевта:


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (14 Апр 2016)

На приеме онколога:


----------



## La murr (15 Апр 2016)

А как осуществляется запись на приём?
Электронная, у администратора, живая очередь?
Можно попасть к врачу в день обращения?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (15 Апр 2016)

Admin написал(а):


> Широкий профиль клиники и оборудование впечатляет.


Спасибо! 



La murr написал(а):


> А как осуществляется запись на приём?
> Электронная, у администратора, живая очередь?
> Можно попасть к врачу в день обращения?



Можно записаться по интернету через сайт ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
http://mmc-oda.ru/main.mhtml?Part=13
или через нашу электронную почту
mmc_oda@bk.ru
или по многоканальным телефонам:
8 (499) 727-04-78, 8 (495) 437-89-84, 8 (495) 651-17-77, 8(915) 488-18-45

Запись на первичный прием производится заранее. Если речь идет
о консультации ведущих иностранных специалистов - то за 14 дней,
если о консультации российских врачей - то за 5-6 дней до времени
предполагаемого визита

Запись на плановое лечение осуществляется за 21 день до начала
курса терапии, запись по ургентному состоянию - за 24 часа.

В порядке живой очереди можно обратиться на сдачу анализов (кровь,
моча, кал), за медицинскими справками (больничный/лист временной
нетрудоспособности, в бассейн, для получения водительского
удостоверения, лицензии на оружие), или провести вакцинацию

Для прохождения инструментального обследования (МРТ, УЗИ, ЭМНГ)
необходимо заранее согласовать время визита



Admin написал(а):


> А какие то альтернативные методы лечения практикуете?



Нет, мы специализируемся исключительно в области оказания
услуг традиционной медицины, но высококачественной 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Владимир Михайлович (7 Май 2016)

Мужской коллектив клиники "ОДА" от всей души поздравляю с праздником Великой Победы. 

Искренне Ваш


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (10 Май 2016)

Владимир Михайлович написал(а):


> Мужской коллектив клиники "ОДА" от всей души поздравляю с праздником Великой Победы.
> 
> Искренне Ваш



Спасибо, Владимир Михайлович!

Желаем Вам встретить 120-летний юбилей таким же бодрым,
жизнеутверждающим и полным сил и энергии 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Viktoria0502 (11 Май 2016)

Здравствуйте.Сколько стоит рча одного отдела позвоночника


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Май 2016)

Viktoria0502 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.Сколько стоит рча одного отдела позвоночника


Здравствуйте

Радиочастотная абляция КАЖДОГО межпозвонкового
диска (независимо от отдела позвоночника) стоит
150 000 рублей, включая все необходимые анализы
и последующее пребывание в стационаре

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (1 Июл 2016)

Уважаемые посетители и участники форума medhouse.ru!

Я рада сообщить Вам о проводящийся в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" акции - 

*С 15 июля 2016 по 15 августа 2016 года мы предоставляем 30% скидку *
*обратившимся на ВСЕ ВИДЫ ЛЕЧЕНИЯ опорно-двигательного аппарата*, 
*включая:*

_*Ультразвуковую чистку позвоночника*_
(остеофиты, отложения солей, вторичный спинальный стеноз)

*Хемонуклеолизис, склерозирование *
(протрузии, неосложненные грыжи межпозвоночных дисков)

_*Термокоагуляция, радиочастотная абляция, лазерная коагуляция*_
(грыжи межпозвоночных дисков, нейропатия)

_*Сфокусированная экстракорпоральная ударно-волновая терапия*_
(грыжи межпозвоночных дисков, спинальный стеноз, пяточные шпоры)

*Внутрисуставное моделирование*
(артрозы, артриты)

*Также  предоставляется 30% скидка на УЗИ-диагностику и ЭМНГ*

Для обратившихся в указанный период времени минимальная 
стоимость лечения протрузии межпозвоночного диска составит
от 28 тысяч рублей, грыжи межпозвоночного диска от 65 тысяч
рублей, моделирование внутрисуставного хряща от 120 тысяч
рублей*
*В зависимости от величины протрузии, грыжи и степени артроза

Будем рады оказать Вам помощь!


----------



## Юлия Шилова (18 Июл 2016)

От всего сердца хочу поблагодарить заведующего отделением Нейрохирургии ММЦ ОДА профессора Кравчика Максимильяна Георгиевича за лечение моей мамы Е. Веры Владимировны.

Маме 62 года, болела спина более 20 лет. В последнее время из-за болей в спине и слабости в ногах уже практически не ходила, могла только самостоятельно дойти до туалета и кухни. На МРТ позвоночника врачи нашли заднюю диффузную грыжу диска Л3/Л4, размерами 0,52 см, заднюю диффузную грыжу диска Л4/Л5, размерами 0,8 см, и заднюю диффузную грыжу диска Л5/С1, размерами 0,6 см, спондилоартроз, гипертрофию желтой связки. Операцию не предлагали.

Чтобы добраться до клиники нам потребовалось 7 часов (живем на другом конце Москвы), и у мамы уже не было сил даже дойти до кабинета, пришлось вести её на каталке. Сразу после консультации Максимильян Георгиевич назначил проведение процедуры «лазерная коагуляция» и «склеротирование». Все лечение в совокупности заняло 2 часа, еще 4 часа было послеоперационное наблюдение, заплатили за все вместе с анализами 111 тысяч рублей

Уже на следующее утро мама чувствовала себя намного лучше, смогла почти без боли спуститься во двор и погулять четверть часа. Через неделю боли прошли полностью. Через две недели снова сделали МРТ, по сравнению с предыдущим исследованием убедительная положительная динамика (не определяются выявленные ранее грыжи дисков Л3/Л4, Л4/Л5, Л5/С1)

Спасибо Вам, Максимильян Георгиевич, и да хранит Вас господь!


----------



## бронислав (3 Авг 2016)

у меня три грыжи поясничного отдела и четвёртая грыжа шморля каким методом лечить


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (4 Авг 2016)

бронислав написал(а):


> у меня три грыжи поясничного отдела и четвёртая грыжа шморля каким методом лечить


Уважаемый Бронислав

Каждый из применяемых методов лечения грыж
межпозвоночных дисков имеет свои преимущества
и недостатки.

Часто бывает так, что врач комбинирует различные
методы в лечении одного пациента и даже одной
грыжи диска, в зависимости от обстоятельств и
результатов лечения. Универсальных советов нет
и быть не может!

Я рекомендую Вам записаться на консультацию к
любому из ведущих специалистов ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
по результатам проведения которой можно будет
подобрать оптимально подходящее именно для
Вас лечение, а также рассчитать его длительность
и стоимость

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Авг 2016)

Уважаемые пациенты!

С 1-го сентября 2016 года в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
вводится оказание нового вида услуги:

*РАДИОЧАСТОТНАЯ ДЕНЕРВАЦИЯ/АНАЛЬГЕЗИЯ*

Данный вид лечения подходит в первую очередь для
онкологических пациентов (в том числе с метастазами
в позвоночник), а также для пациентов с хроническими
болями позвоночника, при отсутствии эффекта иных
методов обезболивания.

*Стоимость процедуры 15 000 рублей*

Будем рады помочь!


----------



## ansuz (21 Сен 2016)

В стоимость денервации входит седация ? Это стоимость одного отдела позвоночника ?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (26 Сен 2016)

ansuz написал(а):


> В стоимость денервации входит седация ? Это стоимость одного отдела позвоночника ?



В стоимость денервации входит подготовка к процедуре,
обезболивание (седация), электрокоагуляция, а также 
послеоперационное наблюдение и уход.

Отдельно оплачиваются анализы и обследования (которые
можно пройти бесплатно в поликлинике по месту жительства
или платно в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" в течение нескольких часов)


----------



## Nastija (4 Ноя 2016)

Лечилась в "Оде" в сентябре-октябре 2016 года, рекомендую с благодарностью:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-30#post-291100


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (20 Дек 2016)

Уважаемые посетители форума Medhouse.ru!

От имени коллектива ООО "ММЦ ОДА" поздравляю Вас с наступающим
2017 Новым Годом!

Мы гордится тем доверием, которое Вы оказываете при обращении
в наш медицинский центр, стараясь наиболее качественно предоставить
Вам необходимое лечение и оперативно реагировать на Ваши просьбы и
замечания.

Несмотря на трудности, с которыми столкнулась отечественная медицина
в последние годы, мы прилагаем максимальные усилия для соответствия
международным стандартам современной системы здравоохранения

*Я рада сообщить, что в 2016 году ООО "ММЦ ОДА" получила специальную
премию Международной Ассоциации медицинского туризма за наибольшее
среди российских клиник количество иностранных пациентов, получивших
медицинские услуги на территории РФ в этом году.*

Основную массу обратившихся в клинику иностранцев составили граждане
Израиля (136 пациентов), Канады (42 пациента) и Германии (9 пациентов),
что является заслугой ведущих специалистов докторов Каримовой Г.М.,
Кравчика М.Г., и Кравчика Г.Л.

Желаю Вам крепкого здоровья и хорошего настроения! 
Маргарита, координатор «ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью.


----------



## realistys (16 Янв 2017)

Здравствуйте. Имею три грыжи в L3-S1 подряд,6 мм,9,95мм,5мм.Беспокоит одна секвестированная  9,95.Можно узнать стоимость операции УВТ всех трех и одной большой отдельно?

  

Можно ответить на почту realistys@mail.ru


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (17 Янв 2017)

realistys написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Имею три грыжи в L3-S1 подряд,6 мм,9,95мм,5мм.Беспокоит одна секвестированная  9,95.Можно узнать стоимость операции УВТ всех трех и одной большой отдельно?
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 96890 Посмотреть вложение 96891 Посмотреть вложение 96892
> 
> Можно ответить на почту realistys@mail.ru



Уважаемый realistys

Расчёт стоимости лечения в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
(вне зависимости от используемых процедур)
является платной услугой и осуществляется
специалистом во время проведения первичной
консультации.

Получить ОРИЕНТИРОВОЧНОЕ представление
о стоимости предоставляемых услуг Вы можете
на нашем сайте: http://mmc-oda.ru/.

Надеюсь на понимание, с уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Yuriy K (26 Янв 2017)

От всего сердца благодарю коллектив ММЦ ОДА и лично Маргариту Алексеевну Кульнову за организацию моего лечения.

Проблема моя знакома всем тяжелоатлетам - это "раздавленные суставы", в моем случае диски позвоночника. Первый звоночек прозвучал почти четверть века назад, внезапно прострелило в пояснице и на несколько часов отнялись обе ноги. Тогда я не обратил на это особого внимания, списал на переутомление в спортзале.

Затем подобные прострелы повторялись ещё несколько раз до 2006 года, когда начали неметь стопы. Лечился как все (пил выписанные таблетки, ходил на массаж и мануальную терапию, ежедневные тренировки в спортзале по нескольку часов). Это помогало до 2011 года, когда после очередного приступа я заметил проблемы с контролем мочевого пузыря.

Тогда я впервые сделал МРТ спины. Врачи нашли смещение одного позвонка на 6 мм и несколько грыж, предложили операцию. Сейчас я понимаю, что нужно было соглашаться, но тогда операция мне казалась чем то далеким и не реальным. Тем более, что в течении нескольких недель все проблемы с мочевым пузырем наладились. А вот ноги начали постепенно слабеть.

В 2013 году перспектива операции стала реальностью. К этому времени я не мог пройти без остановки более нескольких сотен метров и опять начались проблемы с мочевым пузырем. МРТ показало увеличение смещения позвонка на 13 мм, сужение канала позвоночника до 4 мм, абсолютный стеноз и поражение спинного мозга.

Через три года здоровье окончательно сдало, так что последнее время я мог передвигаться только с посторонней помощью. В 2015 году я попал на прием заведующего отделения нейрохирургии ММЦ ОДА Максимильяна Григорьевича Кравчика, который предложил мне операцию в Израиле, а руководство клиники организовало для меня бесплатный курс всего лечения, включая операцию и последующее восстановление

В июне 2016 года Максимильян Григорьевич заменил мне поврежденный диск, закрепил его металлическими пластинами и удалил мешавшие грыжи. Уже через две недели после операции я смог понемногу ходить, еще через 3 недели восстановился контроль над мочевым пузырем. Затем были 2 месяца лечения в ММЦ ОДА. Сегодня чувствую себя практически здоровым, по результатам МРТ спинной мозг полностью восстановился.

  

Своей историей я хочу выразить благодарность людям, принявшим участие в моем лечении и дать совет не мешкать с операцией, когда в этом есть необходимость. В моем случае это позволило бы избежать многих лет напрасных мучений. Доверяйте рекомендациям хирургов и не тратьте зря драгоценное время в попытке вылечить таблетками и массажами то, что должно лечится скальпелем.

Заслуженный мастер спорта СССР Юрий Константинович Зайцев


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Да ,к сожалению мы все тут бедные и больные



Не Ваша и не моя вина в том, что современная
высокотехнологичная медицинская помощь стоит
дорого, что  высокоэффективные медикаменты и
аппаратуру приходится покупать за рубежом, что
курс валюты растет одновременно с инфляцией
и безработицей, что медицинская страховка не
покрывает лечение в частных клиниках...

Все это наша с Вами реальность, определяющая
стоимость оказания медицинских услуг в "ММЦ ОДА"
Но администрацией клиники предусмотрены льготные
программы лечения, квоты и другие возможности для
обращения малоимущих граждан. Таких льгот немного,
и они расписаны на годы вперед (я не преувеличиваю,
очередь на лечение по квотам расписано вплоть до
2014 года) - но все таки они существуют


----------



## Evpatiy (24 Фев 2017)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> на годы вперед (я не преувеличиваю,
> очередь на лечение по квотам расписано вплоть до
> 2014 года) - но все таки они существуют


До 2014?а сейчас 2017Можно к Вам по "квоте"?  Или мне  прислали "шаблонный" ответ,который Вы используете в работе с возражениями насчет высокой стоимости услуг,а цифру в дате забыли исправить на актуальную?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (25 Фев 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> До 2014?а сейчас 2017Можно к Вам по "квоте"? Или мне прислали "шаблонный" ответ,который Вы используете в работе с возражениями насчет высокой стоимости услуг,а цифру в дате забыли исправить на актуальную?



Извините, следует читать "до 20*2*4 года".

Квоту получить можно - для этого Вам необходимо
обратиться с соответствующей просьбой на имя
главного врача ООО "ММЦ ОДА" и заполнить
необходимые документы. Как я уже сказала,
сегодня запись производится на ноябрь 2024 года
Всегда рада быть Вам полезной 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Николай Николаевич (27 Фев 2017)

Простите а почему вообще ООО "ММЦ ОДА"  должна предоставлять квоты ??? 
Это их личный выбор !!! Независимо какие у них расценки на лечение, выделяя квоту ,даже на 2024год они уже делают "благородный подарок", не зависимо дождется пациент или нет !!! 
Мы же не приходим в автосалон феррари и не требуем бесплатно здесь и сейчас авто ,по тому как феррари дорогое авто и не каждый может себе такое авто позволить ?!


----------



## Галина Каримова (27 Фев 2017)

Тигги написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! Скажите, пожалуйста, геммангиомы  1см, являются противопоказанием к ударно-волновой терапии?




Здравствуйте, Тигги!

Гемангиомы любых размеров не являются противопоказанием к проведению F-SWT. Более того, специалисты ММЦ ОДА могут предложить Вам лечение гемангиом (вертебропластику позвоночника) одновременно с лечением протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых дисков


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (9 Мар 2017)

Уважаемые посетители форума medhouse.ru

За полтора года присутствия ООО "ММЦ ОДА" на форуме
в нашей клинике прошли лечение позвоночника  более 20
посетителей форума, с отзывами которых о проведенном
лечении вы можете ознакомиться по следующим ссылкам:

*Юрий Долгорукий* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-14#post-228671
*Ярослав 37* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-14#post-242975
*ДЧ* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-2#post-243635
*Русич* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-11#post-191327
*Страдалица* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/#post-85299
*Николай Расторгуев* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-3#post-261657
*Борис Акунин* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-3#post-261855
*В.Н.Винокур* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-5#post-268654
*Анастасия1970* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-2#post-92731
*Людмила м-а* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-7#post-136865
*АФРивер* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-7#post-130365
*я-Машуля* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-5#post-120130
*ЕленаПростоЕлена* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-5#post-124587
*11Сергей11* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-2#post-244850
*Тоже Человек* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-9#post-157260
*Натали* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-20#post-255292
*Строев А.В*. - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-10#post-231858
*Оксана Николаевна 74* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-6#post-266084
*ГКНПЦ имени М.В.Хруничева* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-4#post-267401
*ФГУ ЦНИИОИЗ Минздравсоцразвития РФ* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-13#post-283420
*Владимир Михайлович* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-6#post-275562
*Ярослав 37* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-14#post-242975
*Юлия Шилова* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-7#post-282035
*Nastija* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-16#post-291100
*Yuriy K* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-7#post-298585

*ООО "ММЦ ОДА" сегодня является единственной клиникой в Москве,
где применяется метод F-SWT (экстракорпоральная сфокусированная
ударно-волновая терапия) для лечения протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых
дисков, вторичного спинального стеноза позвоночного канала и
остеохондроза позвоночника*

В большинстве случаев мы гарантируем положительный результат лечения,
подтвержденный инструментальными методами диагностики (КТ, МРТ, ЭМНГ).

С уважением, координатор ООО «ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью,
Маргарита


----------



## Kuchirinka (9 Мар 2017)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> За полтора года присутствия ООО "ММЦ ОДА" на форуме
> в нашей клинике прошли лечение позвоночника более 20
> посетителей форума, с отзывами которых о проведенном
> лечении вы можете ознакомиться по следующим ссылкам


Скажите, пожалуйста, а почему речь идёт о полутора годах, хотя, например, вот этот отзыв: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/#post-85299) был размещён в 2011 году?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (10 Мар 2017)

Kuchirinka написал(а):


> Скажите, пожалуйста, а почему речь идёт о полутора годах, хотя, например, вот этот отзыв: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/#post-85299) был размещён в 2011 году?


Полтора года - это срок официального присутствия
клиники ООО "ММЦ ОДА" на форуме medhouse.ru
Некоторые из наших пациентов (5 или 6 человек)
общались на форуме и ранее, поэтому их отзывы
я также включила в общий  список.

А вообще на рынке оказания медицинских услуг в
России мы трудимся уже 11 лет


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Май 2017)

Уважаемые посетители форума medhouse.ru!

На правах координатора ООО «ММЦ ОДА» по связям с
общественностью, я хочу ознакомить вас с отзывом одной
из пациенток нашей клиники, расположенный на её личной
странице в Facebook:
https://www.facebook.com/lesya.orlova.9/posts/980959318701459

А для тех, кто не имеет возможности просматривать сообщения в
фэйсбуке, я копирую отзыв ниже, полностью сохранив пунктуацию
и орфографию оригинала -

_"Я себе обещала, что, если результат будет, расскажу. Результат есть. Рассказываю. Наверное, этот пост вполне можно назвать рекламой, с тою лишь разницей, что мне за него не платят. Наоборот, мне он стоил примерно как хороший автомобиль. _

_ Как некоторые из моих друзей знают, последние восемь месяцев у меня выдались отвратительные. В июле прошлого года обострилась давняя грыжа в поясничном-крестцовом отделе, диск в буквальном смысле вытек, позвонки сели друг на друга, образовался секвестр (это очень плохо, очень опасно, выглядит, как застывший потек воска на свечке, если обломился - привет-пока), пара шарлатанов (по рекомендации, а как же) осложнили ситуацию с грыжей, насколько могли, безошибочно уложив ее на седалищный нерв, и отключили мне правую ногу. В принципе, можно было так и остаться - в лучшем случае, перекошенной и хромой. Операцию мне делать не рекомендовали - даже не потому, что я с высокой вероятностью, в силу особенностей случая, попадала в 75 процентов людей с веселыми отсроченными последствиями (вы знаете о существовании такой статистики послеоперационных осложнений в долгосрочной перспективе? я вот знаю теперь), а потому, что грыжа моя расположилась в максимально неудобном для вмешательств месте, плюс мне даже имплант не брались ставить - проблема с позвонком, конструкции импланта было не удержаться. 

Болевой синдром был таким, что я не стану даже пытаться это описать. Спать я не могла. Работать не могла. Да, в общем, и жить особо не могла. Долго-долго. 
И вот здесь, товарищи, возблагодарим великую силу интернета (а заодно я скромно похвалю себя и свои навыки "бороться и искать, найти и не сдаваться). Совершенно случайно я кое-что нашла. А потом долго, тщательно и последовательно искала уже специально. 

Профессор-израильтянин Максимилиан Кравчик сначала мне стал известен под ником "Гладиатор". На форуме людей, увлеченных оружием, он тусил именно по причине интереса к оружию. А потом открыл там ветку, в которой абсолютно бескорыстно консультировал людей со всей даже не страны, а мира. Он - нейрохирург, оксфордский профессор, обладатель всех возможных регалий. Специализация - как раз спина. Люди из самых глухих углов ему высылали свои снимки, иногда у них даже не было возможности сделать МРТ, только рентген, заключения, рекомендации своих врачей... А он очень вдумчиво, деликатно, доброжелательно и сочувственно комментировал и давал рекомендации (в некоторых случаях честно признаваясь, что ситуация слишком сложная, ответственность высока, и по интернету он рекомендовать не имеет права). Именно на этом форуме я впервые встретила его рассказ о том, что существует очень дорогостоящая методика, альтернатива операции. Ударно-волновая деструкция грыжи. В России ее делают только в Москве и только в двух местах. Одно - недоступное, Роскосмос (туда, как я теперь знаю, уже можно по этому поводу не обращаться, даже если возможность есть). Другое - доступное, но платное, - клиника ММЦ Ода на Юго-Западе. Сайт, описание методики, результаты - читай и разбирайся. Я читала и разбиралась. Долго и тщательно, реально со словарем. Методике 20 лет, в России - уже 11 лет. Ее придумали (в разработке и патентовании участвовал и Максимилиан Григорьевич) по аналогии с ударно-волновой деструкцией камней в почках (если совсем просто - разбивают и выпаривают). Результаты фантастические, на сайте - подробные истории болезней, со снимками МРТ, заключениями УЗИ и показаниями ЭМНГ (электромионейрограмма - это оценка состояния нерва по нескольким показателям; вообще-то ее обязаны делать всем больным такого профиля, но на практике не просто мало где делают, так еще и на нее не направляют).

Дальше я попала на форум врачей, занимающихся проблемами опорно-двигательного аппарата. В основном, это хирурги, есть мануальщики, ортопеды, в общем - очень интересная профессиональная тусовка. Там тему ударно-волновой терапии и конкретно ММЦ-Ода обсуждают уже лет шесть. Я прочла все. И лично пронаблюдала изменение настроя. От не просто скепсиса, но и очевидной агрессии - к принятию, приятию и элегической грусти, что метод этот нашим больницам недоступен. Он недоступен по причине дороговизны. А дороговизна обусловлена стоимостью аппарата и стоимостью расходников-головок из специального сплава. Плюс обучение. Обучить врача в Швейцарии стоит от 60 до 100 тыс. евро. Позже я узнала пару кошмарных историй на эту тему. О том, что есть ударно-волновая терапия, у нас даже профессионалы понимают мало. Ну, шпоры в пятках разбивают. Ну, на окружающие ткани воздействуют. Так скептически говорят врачи, не знающие и не желающие знать (с этим агрессивным нежеланием я столкнулась лично на крайне забавной консультации - я же несколько консультаций у разных врачей получила, как большая), что ударно-волновой терапии существует 9 видов, да по пять подвидов еще. В случае работы с позвоночником и суставами мастерство требуется филигранное. И вот один дорогущий элитнейший медицинский центр в Москве (мне его не назвали, но я догадываюсь) аппарат за бешеные миллионы купил, а врача обучить пожмотился. Ну, че там сложного-то? А дальше они одному пациенту превратили позвоночник в фарш и парализовали, а второму раздробили коленный сустав и выгнули ногу в обратную сторону. Я уж не знаю, закончилось у них это "уголовкой" или нет, зато знаю, для чего у них там сейчас используется этот аппарат. Для косметической коррекции кривизны полового члена. Нет, не шутка.

В общем, я пошла на консультацию к Максимилиану Григорьевичу. Которая стоит 8 тысяч и которая - лучшая из всех, какие нам с мужем доводилось получать за всю жизнь. В течение часа тебе объясняют все о твоей проблеме. Понятно и просто показывают на твоем снимке. Понятно и просто показывают на огромном муляже позвоночника. Описывают все существующие на сегодня методики по решению твоей проблемы, их плюсы и минусы и их пригодность именно в твоем случае. Ни за что не агитируют. Не крутят на свой центр. Всячески приветствуют получение других консультаций. Оставляют выбор тебе. Отвечают на все вопросы. Не дают никаких стопроцентных гарантий и не обещают тучи развести руками. Объясняют принципы ценообразования. Делают исследования. 

Исследования у меня были отвратительные. Грыжа больше 9 мм, секвестр 11 мм, протрузия позвонком выше 4 мм, уже переходящая в еще одну грыжу и зверская компрессия седалищного нерва (ЭМНГ показала, что он частично отмер уже), атрофированные мышцы ноги. В принципе, если бы вы меня тогда видели, вы бы поняли все и без исследований.
Приди я еще летом, для меня подходили бы и другие методики, и все заняло бы в три раза меньше времени и стоило бы в три раза меньше. Но я пришла (приползла, волоча ногу) в начале декабря. И из всех вариантов, включая операцию, мне осталась только ударно-волновая деструкция. Кстати, самому профессору делать ее невыгодно. Калькуляция тут простая. Он - оперирующий нейрохирург. Одна операция у него стоит 15-20 тыс. евро. В день он их может сделать, скажем, две. А то и три. А ударно-волновая из сорока сеансов - это больше трех месяцев. И все те же 15-20 тыс.евро. 
Однако, к делу.

Это долго. 40 сеансов, по три в неделю (за раз можно удалять 0,2 - 0,3 одного миллиметра). Задача уничтожить грыжу совсем не ставилась - нужно было ее уменьшить максимально до размера, при котором она ни на что не влияет, и снять компрессию с нерва, а потом устранить нейропатию. Помимо ударно-волновой - всяческое физио, микротоки, ультразвук, лазер и все такое. Блокады. Уколы. Капельницы. Под жестким контролем регулярного УЗИ и МРТ, под наблюдением терапевта (регулярные анализы крови и мочи, ЭКГ, контроль давления). 

Это утомительно. Стационара нет, нужно ездить. В моем случае - в другой конец города, больше часа туда, больше часа обратно. Еще от меня требовался максимальный покой и постоянное ношение корсета. 

Это неприятно. Неприятные процедуры (лазер жесточайший, пыточный, он заканчивается в тот момент, когда уже искренне собираешься рассказать военную тайну, ожоги у меня до сих пор не прошли еще). Плюс в моем случае в какой-то момент произошла странная реакция на мидокалм, и теперь мне навсегда нельзя всю группу миорелаксантов, потому что можно и инсульт схватить. Это плохо: отмена этого препарата лечение затруднила. Но - не помешала прямо вот совсем.
Не могу не отметить качество сервиса. Там очень хорошо. Чудесный медперсонал, предупредительный и теплый. Ну, как объяснить... Вот мне сестричка мажет следы ожогов зеленкой - и тихонько дует, как ребенку. Вот приносят чай с конфетами, пока я под капельницей лежу, и все конфеты и печенье разворачивают, потому что я не смогу одной рукой, и подвигают все так, чтоб мне было удобно взять. Десять минут выбирают для меня фильм из видеотеки, потому что это я уже смотрела, а то не хочу. Правда, чудесные. 

Меня лечили попеременно Максимилиан Григорьевич и главврач центра Галина Мозгаровна. Подходы у них разные, даже "руки" разные - и мне очень хотелось сочетать, потому что я видела эффективность обоих, - и рада, что мне такой вариант позволили. 
Однако, к результатам.

На сегодня мы имеем. Протрузия сократилась до 2 мм. Грыжа - до 4,5 мм. Их засклерозировали - то есть, они больше никогда не дадут себя знать. Секвестр исчез. Его нет совсем, вообще. И компрессии тоже нет, нерв свободен, он оживает. 

Еще недавно мне было очень грустно смотреть на обычных людей, которые идут по улице. Эк они резво обеими ногами-то, с завистью думала я! Прям вот левой-правой! 

Сейчас я не то чтобы прямо уж совсем тоже левой-правой. Но я довольно резво двигаюсь к этому обычному для вас состоянию. Я разогнулась. Я прямая. Я не хромаю. Я все больше чувствую ногу - тут еще очень есть куда расти, стопа и голень все еще такие... каменные временами, но зато чудовищные электрически разряды, от которых я лезла на стену. сократились до вполне переносимого зуда. Я могу встать на цыпочки и на пятки, я могу переносить вес тела на правую ногу, стоять только на ней, вертеть стопой во все стороны. Моя походка становится все более нормальной и все более моей.

Лечение я закончила. Теперь все зависит только от меня. Фитнес. Бассейн. Трижды в неделю - всю жизнь.

Сегодня я была в клубе в третий раз. Вау! Я уже по целых 7 минут ходила по дорожке и крутила велотренажер! Вау! Я пятнадцать минут разнообразно плавала туда-сюда! 
В понедельник будет уже по 8 минут на тренажерах и целых 20 минут бассейна.
Мышцы - особенно в правой ноге - болят страшно. Нерв страшно злится и тоже дает себя знать. Им предстоит прийти в себя и заново учиться работать после восьми месяцев спячки, боли, перекошенности, заданного нового ущербного двигательного стандарта. Плюс, блокад и обезболивания больше нет, и это тоже вызывает в организме известное недоумение. Максимум, который я сейчас позволяю себе, - эт какая-нибудь нелепая обезболивающая мазилка чисто для проформы и мой верный дружок, аппликатор Ляпко, иглы-гвозди, к которым я уже настолько привыкла, что преспокойно на них засыпаю. 

Вы не представляете. Вы не можете себе представить, как это. Я иду по клубу в кроссовках, и никто не подозревает, что в этот момент я вся сосредоточена в своей правой ноге, от пояса до пальцев. От меня требуется большое усилие, чтобы идти "нормально". Но никто об этом не подозревает - я обычная! Я как все! Я иду левой-правой! Я мечтаю о каблуках - у меня же вся обувь на каблуках, стоит пылится!

Максимилиан Григорьевич сказал, что на каблуках я ходить буду. Еще он сказал, что через полтора-два месяца атрофированные мышцы вернутся в норму. Еще - что через два с половиной месяца мне будет можно любую нагрузку (кроме только турника, штанги и еще некоторых навсегда запретных вещей), я с предвкушением смотрю в сторону аквааэробики. Потому что в зеркало мне сейчас смотреть совсем не нравится, восемь месяцев здорово сказались на фигуре, на коже, да на всем. (добавим к этому шарлатана - я не буду его рекламировать, -который так рьяно и безуспешно снимал мне болевой синдром несколькими уколами дипроспана подряд, что я до сих пор, полгода спустя, не могу опухшее от гормона лицо привести в порядок (и мне стоит немалого труда улыбаться, слыша сейчас о том, что "ой, у тебя такие славные детские щечки, тебе так идет, прелесть, прелесть, щекастик!").

Плюс деньги. Все это время мы работали на мое лечение (довольно неприкольно работать, когда все болит, кстати). Теперь работаем на отдачу долгов. Слава богу, что есть друзья, которые помогли в нужный момент. И слава богу, что есть работа, благодаря которой было понятно, с чего мы будем эти долги отдавать. Чтоб вы понимали, каждую неделю нам надо было платить 63 тыс. рублей. Зато потом было очень смешно ловить себя на том, что абонемент в фитнес за 24 тыс. это как-то дороговато, надо дождаться скидок, по которым он будет стоить 17. Ну - как есть. Я никогда не работала столько, сколько в эти месяцы, и продолжаю работать так же. И страшно рада и благодарна всему и всем. 

Кстати, здорово, что это пришлось на осень-зиму. Один корсет чего стоит. Да и вообще здорово скоротали время, а летом обидно было бы (такой опыт у меня был два года назад, и это совсем не прикольно).

Я знаю, что у нас получилось. Я знаю, что оно того стоило. Я - живой пример работы и эффективности этой методики, и рада, что наплевала на все сомнения и решилась, посрамив и чужой (довольно обильный) и свой скепсис. И я наконец смотрю вперед - и вижу там вполне симпатичное будущее. В котором я хожу ногами совершенно так же, как вы. 
В общем, вы поздравьте меня, пожалуйста. И порадуйтесь за меня, ладно? 

А если что - все координаты, подробности и детали сообщу в личку. ММЦ Ода не рекламируются принципиально - мы этот вопрос обсуждали. Сайт у них более чем вменяемый. Приход клиентов - по принципу "ОБС" (одна баба сказала, рекомендации то есть). Квоты есть, но выбраны уже до 2019 года. Можно лечиться по страховке ДМС. У меня ее не было. И не было суммы сразу, чтобы обеспечить 10 или хотя бы 5% скидки, так что заплатили полностью. Лечат все, связанное с опорно-двигательным аппаратом. Берутся даже за безнадежные случаи. Портфолио огромное, предоставляется по первому требованию. Как и патенты, лицензии, сертификаты, публикации в научных изданиях и т.д. Ударно-волновой деятельность ни в коем случае не исчерпывается - методик там множество (собственно, все, какие актуальны сегодня). Просто мне, увы, оставалась уже только эта. Пожалуй, все. 

Рекламный пост сдал!"
_
От себя лично и от всего коллектива ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
я в свою очередь выражаю благодарность Лесе Орловой
и желаю ей скорейшей и полнейшей реабилитации! 
С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (13 Июл 2017)

Дорогая Маргарита
Знакомый, за которого я просил Вас ранее (https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-17#post-312284), просил передать благодарность всем сотрудникам Вашей клиники за результаты своего лечения. Он ОЧЕНЬ доволен!
А со своей стороны я хочу еще раз поздравить ММЦ ОДА с достижением потрясающего эффекта от применения УВТ — заключение специалистов здесь: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-19#post-325058


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (7 Авг 2017)

Уважаемые посетители форума medhouse.ru!

*От имени администрации ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
Позвольте предложить Вам принять участие
в льготной программе лечения суставов, 
Предусматривающей лечение следующих
Патологий опорно-двигательного аппарата:*

* Артропатии (постинфекционные и реактивные артропатии, псориатические и энтеропатические артропатии, кристаллические артропатии, подагра и другие кристаллические артропатии)

* Артриты (пиогенный артрит, ревматоидный артрит, юношеский ювенильный артрит)

*Артрозы (полиартроз, коксартроз, гонартроз, поражения надколенника, приобретенные деформации пальцев рук и ног)

* Системные поражения соединительной ткани (узелковый полиартериит и родственные состояния, системная красная волчанка, дерматополимиозит, системный склероз)

* Болезни мягких тканей (миозит, кальцификация и оссификация мышцы, синовиты и теносиновиты, разрыв синовиальной оболочки и сухожилия, бурсопатии, фибробластические нарушения, энтезопатии)

* Остеопатии и хондропатии (остеопороз, остеомаляция, другие нарушения плотности и структуры кости, остеомиелит, остеонекроз, болезнь Бехтерева, болезнь Педжета)

* Несуставные и региональные нарушения костно-мышечной системы (периартриты, тендиниты, фибромиалгии)

*В рамках программы проводится внутрисуставное моделирование хряща (включая имплантацию стволовых клеток) - малоинвазивная процедура, позволяющая снизить выраженность проявлений артроза на 1-2 степени. На практике это означает ПОЛНОЕ излечение артрозов 1 степени, понижение 2-3 степени артрозов до 1-й степени, а артроза 4-й степени до 2-й степени.*

Подробнее с проведением внутрисуставного моделирования
И полученными результатами можно ознакомиться по ссылке:

International medical jurnal "MEDICUS" №4(16), 2017
"Способ лечения воспалительно-дегенеративных патологий суставов"
http://scimedicus.ru/d/743528/d/medicus_no_4_16_july.pdf

*Всем пациентам, обратившиеся в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
С 1.08.2017 по 1.09.2017, будет предоставлена 25% 
Скидка на проведение внутрисуставного моделирования*

Добро пожаловать!


----------



## ukiusya (19 Авг 2017)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> -= На правах рекламы =-
> 
> Здравствуйте, уважаемые дамы и господа, коллеги и пациенты!
> 
> ...


Маргарита, как и где можно получить онлайн консультацию?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Авг 2017)

ukiusya написал(а):


> Маргарита, как и где можно получить онлайн консультацию?


Добрый вечер!
По вопросам о проведении удаленных консультаций
Вы можете получить информацию, написав на почту:
mmc_oda@bk.ru


----------



## Олег Андреевич (26 Сен 2017)

Прохожу курс лечения в Оде, доволен как слон 
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-20#post-333159
Однозначно рекомендую!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Окт 2017)

Уважаемые посетители Medhause.ru

*Я пользуюсь приятной возможностью сообщить,
что в этому году ООО "ММЦ ОДА" была принята
в Европейскую Медицинскую Ассоциацию (ЕМА)
*
Это означает, что все пациенты нашей клиники,
направляемые на лечение за границей,
освобождаются от оплаты налогов (от 17 до 22%)

Точно также освобождаются от оплаты иностранные
пациенты, проходящие лечение в ООО "ММЦ ОДА"


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (17 Окт 2017)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Уважаемые посетители Medhause.ru
> 
> *Я пользуюсь приятной возможностью сообщить,
> что в этому году ООО "ММЦ ОДА" была принята
> ...



Доброе утро, Маргарита. Эта скидка касается только заболеваний позвоночника и суставов?  У меня катаракта, офтальмолог из клиники Гельмгольца советует оперироваться, рассматриваю разные варианты... Например, в Германии сколько будет стоить курс лечения?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Окт 2017)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Доброе утро, Маргарита. Эта скидка касается только заболеваний позвоночника и суставов?  У меня катаракта, офтальмолог из клиники Гельмгольца советует оперироваться, рассматриваю разные варианты... Например, в Германии сколько будет стоить курс лечения?



Это скидка (*освобождение от налога*) на лечение
ЛЮБОГО заболевания в ЛЮБОЙ иностранной клинике,
входящей в Европейскую Медицинскую Ассоциацию.

Обращайтесь - поможем выбрать клинику, врача,
рассчитать стоимость и длительность лечения,
оформим все необходимые документы и анализы,
обеспечим трансфер.

Всегда к Вашим услугам


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (24 Окт 2017)

Спасибо!


----------



## Ольга.К. (16 Ноя 2017)

Обращалась к доктору Галине Каримовой с проблемой в спине - протрузии межпозвонковых дисков L2-L3 (4,3мм), L3-L4 (3,2мм) и L4-L5 (3,6мм). После курса УВТ размеры всех протрузий 0 мм. С благодарностью, Ольга


----------



## Светлана19728 (1 Дек 2017)

Здравствуйте , все началось с того, что я посетила спортзал, а к вечеру у меня началась распирающая головеая боль в височной и лобной области . Спазмалгон не обезболил, ночь промучилась, на утро выпила фурасемид и папазол - результата не было. Вызвала "скорую", укололи магнезию. К вечеру боль притупилась и продолжалась 2 недели ( то больше, то меньше) . Обратилась к терапевту. Назначила общие анализы кровы, моча ( в результате - в норме, только гемоглобин 109), консулбтацию нервопатолога. Нервопатолог отправил на МРТголовного мозга ( Заключение - МП- признаки единичных очагов в паренхиме мозга, более вероятно сосудистого характера, расширение наружных ликвоидных пространств.) Назначили :когнум, детралекс по 1к. в день, магне В6. Головная боль отступила, но начались боли в шейном отделе. Направили на КТ ( Заключение- признаки остеохондроза ШОП с образованием. Признаки грыжи диска С4-С5) слева, сужающая позвоночный канал. Определяются выпячивания межпозвоночных дисков в полость позвоночного канала:
с2-с3 (2,5 мм) парамедианная
С3-С4 (2 мм) медианеая
С4-С5 ( 4 мм) парамедианная слева с признаками экструзии в сторону С5-(3мм), сужает позвоночный канал до (9,5 мм)
С5-С6 наблюдается паромедиианный остеофит справа, сужающий позвоночный канал  (10мм)
С6-С7 (3,5 мм) медианная, сужает позвоночный канал  (10 мм)
Насколько это опасно и что делать?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (4 Дек 2017)

@Светлана19728, Светлана, в самом начале темы я специально
обращала внимание на то, что я НЕ ЯВЛЯЮСЬ
врачом, а следовательно - мне не под силам
определить Ваш диагноз и рекомендовать Вам
лечение.

Но Вы всегда можете обратиться за консультацией
к профильным специалистам ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
которые будут рады помочь Вам в решении Ваших
проблем 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Александр Гройсман (29 Дек 2017)

От имени Медицинский центр им. Ицхака Рабина (Израиль) я поздравляю коллектив ММЦ ОДА с наступающим Новым Годом!

За 10 лет совместной деятельности ММЦ ОДА проявил себя как надежный партнер, досконально выполняющий взятые на себя обязательства. Современное оснащение и многопрофильность оказываемых услуг дают возможность поставить ММЦ ОДА в один ряд с ведущими медицинскими клиниками Израиля, а членство ММЦ ОДА в Европейской Медицинской Ассоциации обеспечивает благоприятные условия для развития двустороннего медицинского туризма. Также я уполномочен подтверждить высокую квалификацию израильских врачей, ведущих прием в "ММЦ ОДА": Галины Каримовой, Григория Кравчика, Максимильяна Кравчика и Михаила Шапиро.

С уважением, руководитель отдела медицинского туризма Александр Гройсман


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (9 Янв 2018)

Александр Гройсман написал(а):


> От имени Медицинский центр им. Ицхака Рабина (Израиль) я поздравляю коллектив ММЦ ОДА с наступающим Новым Годом!
> 
> За 10 лет совместной деятельности ММЦ ОДА проявил себя как надежный партнер, досконально выполняющий взятые на себя обязательства. Современное оснащение и многопрофильность оказываемых услуг дают возможность поставить ММЦ ОДА в один ряд с ведущими медицинскими клиниками Израиля, а членство ММЦ ОДА в Европейской Медицинской Ассоциации обеспечивает благоприятные условия для развития двустороннего медицинского туризма. Также я уполномочен подтверждить высокую квалификацию израильских врачей, ведущих прием в "ММЦ ОДА": Галины Каримовой, Григория Кравчика, Максимильяна Кравчика и Михаила Шапиро.
> 
> С уважением, руководитель отдела медицинского туризма Александр Гройсман


Спасибо, Александр!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (9 Янв 2018)

_Уважаемые пациенты и посетители ММЦ ОДА! 

Поздравляю Вас с наступающим Новым 2018 годом. За прошедший год 2773 пациента обратились за помощью в наш медицинский центр, из них 2772 остались довольны полученным результатом лечения. Мы приложим все усилия к тому, чтобы сохранить в будущем году высокое качество оказываемых нами услуг. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья, счастья и благополучия! 

С уважением, Маргарита_


----------



## Дмитрий76 (8 Мар 2018)

Хочу поделиться опытом лечения у таких замечательных специалистов, как Галина Мазгаровна Каримова и Максимильян Григорьевич Кравчик. Это действительно врачи с заглавной буквы - образованные, умеющие, интеллигентные и безмерно благожелательные. Каждая встреча с такими врачами ожидается с нетерпением, каждый визит приносит облегчение. Я был на 9 процедурах у Галины Мазгаровны и на 7 у Максимильяна Григорьевича и объективно оцениваю их работу как высокопрофессиональную, уверенную и вызывающую доверие.

Результаты лечения говорят сами за себя. 6 лет я страдал от болей в спине, а последние 2 года и нарастающей слабостью в левой ноге. Консультировался у завотделением ортопедии СКЛИФа Файна Алексея Максимовича, и завотделением нейрохирургии Бурденко Зеленкова Петра Владимировича, также и у других врачей, вердикт единогласный - необходима операция. После консультации у доктора Каримовой согласился на проведение курса УВТ на позвоночник, после которого грыжа диска Л4-Д5 уменьшилась в размерах с 11 до 3 миллиметров. Сейчас болей нет, нога полностью вернулась к норме.

Результаты МРТ прилагаются:


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (10 Апр 2018)

Маргарита, у меня к Вам ещё один деликатный вопрос: моя знакомая (не москвичка) крайне вводушивилась возможностью лечения грыж позвоночника с помощью УВТ, но на лечение в ММЦ ОДА у неё нет  материальных ресурсов. Она заинтересовалась возможностью лечения в Кисловодске у доктора Овчаренко Леонида Михайловича, он ранее консультировал здесь. Я написал ему в личку, но не получил ответа. Я понимаю, что неприлично просить Вас отзывов о конкуренте, но все же - каково Ваше мнение о докторе Овчаренко и его методе лечения, стоит попробовать?

Заранее спасибо


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Апр 2018)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Маргарита, у меня к Вам ещё один деликатный вопрос: моя знакомая (не москвичка) крайне вводушивилась возможностью лечения грыж позвоночника с помощью УВТ, но на лечение в ММЦ ОДА у неё нет  материальных ресурсов. Она заинтересовалась возможностью лечения в Кисловодске у доктора Овчаренко Леонида Михайловича, он ранее консультировал здесь. Я написал ему в личку, но не получил ответа. Я понимаю, что неприлично просить Вас отзывов о конкуренте, но все же - каково Ваше мнение о докторе Овчаренко и его методе лечения, стоит попробовать?
> 
> Заранее спасибо



Здравствуйте, Юрий

Мы не считаем Леонида Михайловича нашим конкурентом - как и всех врачей, консультирующих на этом форуме (и не только) , мы считаем его нашим *КОЛЛЕГОЙ*. Наши мнения и применяемые методики не всегда совпадают, но мы все занимаемся общим делом - лечим людей.

Относительно эффективности используемого доктором Овчаренко метода лечения Вам лучше ответит уважаемый Михаил Шапиро (ака Доктор Живаго). Я со своей стороны могу лишь согласиться с тем, что лечение в его клинике в Кисловодске будет, разумеется, дешевле, чем лечение в нашей клинике в Москве.

Ну а если Ваша знакомая решит пройти курс терапии в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" - мы всегда будем рады предложить ей наши услуги на льготных условиях 

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Доктор Живаго (13 Апр 2018)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Она заинтересовалась возможностью лечения в Кисловодске у доктора Овчаренко Леонида Михайловича,





ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Относительно эффективности используемого доктором Овчаренко метода лечения Вам лучше ответит уважаемый Михаил Шапиро (ака Доктор Живаго).



Я прекрасно помню Леонида по предыдущему общению на форуме, надеюсь дела у него в полном порядке, передавайте ему привет через Вашу знакомую 
Леонид использует в работе EFSW (физиотерапевтический аппарат ударноволновой терапии). Таким методом можно уменьшить воспаление нерва и отек мягких тканей, улучшить трафику межпозвоночного диска, что приводит к уменьшению болей и улучшению самочувствия пациента. Во многих случаях этого вполне достаточно, но физический размер грыжи диска при этом не меняется
Таким образом метод Леонида можно назвать симптоматическим лечением, когда устраняется не сама болезнь, а её следствие. Хотя именно как симптоматическая терапия УВТ не имеет решающего преимущества перед другими физиотерапевтическими манипуляциями (ультразвуковая терапия, микроволновая терапия, лазерная терапия и т.д.).

В Оде используют FSWT (хирургический аппарат для неинвазивных процедур - литотрептор). Применение литотрептора позволяет в первую очередь добиться деструкции (разрушения) грыжевого образования, уменьшив компрессию корешка пораженного нерва - в данном случае лечение патогноматическое, то есть направлено на устранение причины заболевания
Нельзя сказать, что метод FSWT лучше или хуже метода EFSW - каждый из них имеет свои преимущества в зависимости от конкретных обстоятельств применения и поставленных задач. Я полагаю, что Ваша знакомая вполне может для начала попробовать пролечиться у Леонида по его методике, а если это не поможет обратиться в Оду


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (16 Апр 2018)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Ну а если Ваша знакомая решит пройти курс терапии в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" - мы всегда будем рады предложить ей наши услуги на льготных условиях


Спасибо, Маргарита.

Она больше заинтересована в гарантии возврата денег при условии неэффективного лечения, если это возможно. Я знаю, что Вы такую даёте, но не всем. Понимаю, что для этого нужно видеть саму пациентку, постараюсь убедить её обратиться в Вашу клинику. С другой стороны - у доктора Овчаренко вообще нет никакой гарантии, и в соседней теме есть отзыв о нем от человека, который специально приехал к нему лечиться и стало только хуже...


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (17 Апр 2018)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Спасибо, Маргарита.
> 
> Она больше заинтересована в гарантии возврата денег при условии неэффективного лечения, если это возможно. Я знаю, что Вы такую даёте, но не всем. Понимаю, что для этого нужно видеть саму пациентку, постараюсь убедить её обратиться в Вашу клинику. С другой стороны - у доктора Овчаренко вообще нет никакой гарантии, и в соседней теме есть отзыв о нем от человека, который специально приехал к нему лечиться и стало только хуже...



Юрий, Вы же были у нас и знаете, что такую гарантию дает лечащий специалист на первичной консультации по результатам обследования пациента.

Если состояние Вашей знакомой позволит, мы гарантируем ей возврат денег в случае отсутствия инструментально и лабораторно подтвержденного положительного результата терапии, но сейчас говорить об этом преждевременно.

Лучше всего будет для неё сначала убедиться в том, что ей не помогло лечение в других клиниках и у других специалистов - а уже потом говорить о каких-либо гарантиях на лечение в ММЦ ОДА

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (19 Апр 2018)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Лучше всего будет для неё сначала убедиться в том, что ей не помогло лечение в других клиниках и у других специалистов - а уже потом говорить о каких-либо гарантиях на лечение в ММЦ ОДА



Спасибо, будем думать


----------



## Доктор Живаго (4 Июн 2018)

Дорогие Галина и Маргарита!

Полагаю что только врожденная скромность мешает Вам похвастаться исключительным успехом представляемой вами клиникой ММЦ ОДА на состоявшейся в Брюсселе конференции по проблемам реабилитации пациентов с поражением опорно-двигательного аппарата!
От всего сердца поздравляю коллектив Оды с присуждением звания Best Medical Practice от  Европейской Медицинской Ассоциации! Для меня всегда было честью сотрудничать с Вами!
Искренне Ваш Моше Шапиро


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (7 Июн 2018)

Доктор Живаго написал(а):


> Дорогие Галина и Маргарита!
> 
> Полагаю что только врожденная скромность мешает Вам похвастаться исключительным успехом представляемой вами клиникой ММЦ ОДА на состоявшейся в Брюсселе конференции по проблемам реабилитации пациентов с поражением опорно-двигательного аппарата!
> От всего сердца поздравляю коллектив Оды с присуждением звания Best Medical Practice от Европейской Медицинской Ассоциации! Для меня всегда было честью сотрудничать с Вами!
> Искренне Ваш Моше Шапиро



Спасибо!

Действительно, по итогам 2017-2018 годов
Европейская Медицинская Ассоциация
(European Medical Association, Brussels, Belgium)
наградила "ММЦ ОДА" премией "Лучшая Медицинская Клиника"
- за разработку и внедрение в практику инновационных методик
лечения и реабилитации, а также наилучшее соотношение
обратившихся/вылечившихся пациентов, что является заслугой
ведущих специалистов клиники докторов Каримовой Г.М.,
Кравчика М.Г., и Кравчика Г.Л.

Кроме того, на состоявшейся в Брюсселе
27-й международной конференции по проблемам
реабилитации пациентов с поражением
опорно-двигательного аппарата,
клинике ММЦ ОДА была присвоена
платиновая категория по оценке
Европейской Ассоциации Контроля качества услуг (ESQR).


----------



## goodfaler (11 Июн 2018)

Добрый день! Такой вопрос, форум и ваш сайт почитал, но так до конца и не понял - почему такая стоимость первичной консультации (10т.р.) и самого лечения методом ЭУВТ? Нашел несколько клиник, также в Москве, которые используют либо такое же (Storz), либо похожее оборудование, также называют услугу ЭУВТ и просят в районе 1000-2000р. за сеанс. Почему такая колоссальная разница? 
Хотел обратиться с грыжей L3/4 (0,55 см), L5/S1 (0,45 см) и протрузия L4/5 (0,3 см). Благодарю за ответ!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (11 Июн 2018)

goodfaler написал(а):


> Добрый день! Такой вопрос, форум и ваш сайт почитал, но так до конца и не понял - почему такая стоимость первичной консультации (10т.р.) и самого лечения методом ЭУВТ? Нашел несколько клиник, также в Москве, которые используют либо такое же (Storz), либо похожее оборудование, также называют услугу ЭУВТ и просят в районе 1000-2000р. за сеанс. Почему такая колоссальная разница?



Здравствуйте, goodfaler

Для ответа на Ваш вопрос в первую очередь необходимо
определиться, о какой именно ЭУВТ будет идти речь:

Большинство клиник в лечении заболеваний опорно-двигательного
аппарата используют излучатели *E-SWT* - пневматические головки,
стоимость которых не превышает 300 евро (в том числе излучатели
фирмы Storz). В этом случае пациент может рассчитывать на уменьшение
воспаления мышечно-связочного аппарата, что сопровождается увеличением
подвижности и уменьшением болей. *Но* *размеры грыжи диска при этом 
остаются неизменными* *или уменьшаются незначительно*.

В тех случаях, когда уменьшение размеров грыж позвоночника
не принципиально для улучшения состояния пациента, вполне
можно применить относительно дешевый курс E-SWT, стоимость
1 сеанса которого в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" составляет 1200 рублей за
2500 разрядов или 2500 рублей за 5000 разрядов - что примерно
*сопоставимо с расценками за услуги в других клиниках .*

Другое дело, если целью проводимой терапии является *физическое
уменьшение размеров грыж* *межпозвоночных дисков* - в этом случае
необходимо применять пьезоэлектрические излучатели *F-SWT*,
каждый из которых стоит 7 тысяч евро и является по сути расходным
материалом - в месяц мы меняем по 4-5 головок. Соответственно, 1 сеанс
F-SWT в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" стоит от 6500 рублей и выше.

Стоимость первичной консультации определяется статусом и должностью
специалиста. Например, первичная консультация невролога или терапевта
в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" составляет 3000 рублей. Консультация того же невролога,
но кандидата или доктора наук или в должности заведующего отделением
составляет  3500-4500 рублей. А консультация иностранного специалиста
или профессора составляет 10000 рублей. *В целом эти расценки также
сопоставимы с платными услугами в других московских клиниках.
*
С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью,
Маргарита


----------



## goodfaler (11 Июн 2018)

@ММЦ ОДА, благодарю за ответ, насчет первичной консультации, хотел записаться, но по телефону получил ответ, что все врачи высшей категории, поэтому только за 10т.р. Когда же можно будет попасть к врачу пониже статусом и неужели врач невролог/терапевт или кандидат/доктор наук назначит лечение на 50-70% хуже, чем профессор?

Если грубо, я хочу понять, в какую стоимость мне обойдется лечение в вашем центре, ведь разброс может быть очень большим и для того, чтобы это узнать мне нужно прийти на первичный прием и для получения этого понимания заплатить 10т.р.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Июн 2018)

goodfaler написал(а):


> Когда же можно будет попасть к врачу пониже статусом и неужели врач невролог/терапевт или кандидат/доктор наук назначит лечение на 50-70% хуже, чем профессор?


Если Вы хотите получить СТАНДАРТНОЕ назначение
(таблетки, ЛФК, физиотерапия, массаж, рекомендации) -
Вам вполне подойдет консультация обычного невролога,
которая стоит 3000 рублей. В этом случае Вам необходимо
записаться на консультацию к доктору Банниковой Ларисе
Константиновне

Если Вы хотите получить высокотехнологичные назначения
(ультразвуковая деструкция, радиочастотная аббляция,
лазерная вапоризация, микродискэктомия), то Вам необходимо
обратиться к нашим ведущим специалистам профессору Кравчику
Максимильяну Григорьевичу или доктору Каримовой Галине Мазгаровне,
консультация которых оценивается в 10000 рублей

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## goodfaler (12 Июн 2018)

@ММЦ ОДА, Маргарита, возможно ли узнать примерную стоимость лечения с применением F-SWT удаленно по снимкам и диагнозу? Хочу понять, готов ли я финансово, т.к. разница между 150 тыс. и 500 для меня существенна. Очень поможете, если это возможно. Благодарю!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (13 Июн 2018)

goodfaler написал(а):


> @ММЦ ОДА, Маргарита, возможно ли узнать примерную стоимость лечения с применением F-SWT удаленно по снимкам и диагнозу? Хочу понять, готов ли я финансово, т.к. разница между 150 тыс. и 500 для меня существенна. Очень поможете, если это возможно. Благодарю!


Вы можете узнать ТОЧНУЮ сумму лечения 
с применением ЛЮБОЙ из представленных
на нашем сайте методик - эта услуга называется
"удаленная консультация". 

Для этого Вам нет необходимости лично приезжать в 
ООО "ММЦ ОДА" - все интересующие Вас вопросы Вы 
можете задать по телефону, электронной почте, факсу,
Skype, Viber или WhatsApp и получить на них исчерпывающие,
полностью удовлетворяющие Вас ответы.

Но проведение удаленной консультации - точно такой же 
труд, как и проведение консультации очной... Врач должен 
изучить Ваши снимки, оценить информативность других
анализов, составить план лечения и оценить результативносить
предложенной терапии.

Все вышеперечисленное - РАБОТА, которая имеет свою
стоимость в зависимости от времени, потраченном на
её выполнение. Вряд ли Вы будете просить бухгалтера
бесплатно составить для Вас финансовый отчет, или
юриста бесплатно изучить материалы дела? А время
врача оценивается ничуть не дешевле...

Поэтому, к моему искреннему сожалению, я ничем не могу
помочь Вам в удовлетворении Вашей просьбы.

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## goodfaler (13 Июн 2018)

@ММЦ ОДА, я совсем не прошу делать это бесплатно  Подскажите пожалуйста стоимость удаленной консультации по этой методике, это также 10 тыс? Не могу найти услугу на сайте.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (14 Июн 2018)

goodfaler написал(а):


> Подскажите пожалуйста стоимость удаленной консультации по этой методике, это также 10 тыс? Не могу найти услугу на сайте.


Стоимость услуги определяется её трудоемкостью,
а определение оптимальной программы лечения
не зависит от физического месторасположения
пациента и врача или используемых средств
телекоммуникации.

Поэтому - да, стоимость удаленной консультации
равна стоимости очной консультации в клинике.


----------



## Евгений69 (19 Июн 2018)

Благодарю Максимильяна Григорьевича за великолепные результаты и Маргариту Алексеевну за безупречную организацию моего лечения в Оде, где я стал абсолютным чемпионом по срокам лечения - всего 6 сеансов УВТ в течении двух недель с 7 апреля по 21 апреля текущего года  Всего лечил в Оде две поясничные  протрузии и три грыжи, сеансы проводил Максимильян Григорьевич лично. Честно говоря, в начале лечения были сомнения, но уже буквально через несколько процедур мне стало легче, боль прошла, я стал нормально ходить, ощущение онемения ноги прошло. На МРТ через две недели после начала лечения две протрузии вылечили полностью, три грыжи сократились в размерах с 5-6-7 миллиметров до 2,7-2,3-2.5 миллиметров каждая. Результаты и сравнения МРТ в приложении.    

             

Прошу прощения, ошибочка вышла, лечился не с "7 апреля по 21 апреля", а с 7 МАЯ по 21 МАЯ. Диагноз "абсолютный стеноз спинного канала, прогрессирующая нейропатия правого большеберцового нерва". Ходить толком не мог, стопа висела. Сейчас в футбол могу играть, лучше игроков нашей сборной


----------



## Ивн (19 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте, у меня  треск в шее и лопатках а также не большая боль и тяжесть посоветуйте пожалуйста лечение.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (21 Июн 2018)

Ивн написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, у меня треск в шее и лопатках а также не большая боль и тяжесть посоветуйте пожалуйста лечение.


Здравствуйте

К сожалению, я не обладаю достаточными познаниями
в медицине, чтобы иметь право давать Вам какие-либо
рекомендации относительно Вашего диагноза и лечения

Будет лучше, если Вы обратитесь за консультацией к
любому из специалистов-врачей нашей клиники - это
можно сделать по многоканальным телефонам
8(499)7270478, 8(495)4378984, 8(495)6511777, 8(915)4881845
или на официальной сайте ООО "ММЦ ОДА" http://www.mmc-oda.ru/
или по электронной почте mmc_oda@bk.ru

С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью,


----------



## nk9989 (22 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте.Если у вас проходить курс лечения выдают листок нетрудоспособности?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Июн 2018)

nk9989 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте.Если у вас проходить курс лечения выдают листок нетрудоспособности?


Да, разумеется, выдают.

А при необходимости можно оформить
даже инвалидность (тьфу-тьфу, чтобы
никому не пригодилось) или возврат
оплаты лечения из налоговых вычет


----------



## nk9989 (22 Июн 2018)

Спасибо.


----------



## Светлана46 (23 Июл 2018)

Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, моему мужу сказали делать операцию по удалению невриномы в пояснице, вопрос может будет звучать по дурацки, но всё таки спрошу, нужна будет ли ему помощь после операции именно в больнице, я должна буду находиться с ним там круглосуточно или могу просто навещать каждый день, пока не выпишут? У нас просто полуторагодовалая дочь и оставить её не с кем, мы поедем все вместе в другой город, планируем снимать там квартиру, подскажите будет ли от меня какой то толк там с ребёнком?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Июл 2018)

Светлана46 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, подскажите пожалуйста, моему мужу сказали делать операцию по удалению невриномы в пояснице, вопрос может будет звучать по дурацки, но всё таки спрошу, нужна будет ли ему помощь после операции именно в больнице, я должна буду находиться с ним там круглосуточно или могу просто навещать каждый день, пока не выпишут? У нас просто полуторагодовалая дочь и оставить её не с кем, мы поедем все вместе в другой город, планируем снимать там квартиру, подскажите будет ли от меня какой то толк там с ребёнком?



Светлана, я не могу отвить на Ваш вопрос о том,
должны ли Вы будете находиться в больнице рядом
с Вашим мужем и будет ли от Вас какой то толк...

Полагаю, что эти вопросы будет логичнее задать
лечащим врачам Вашего мужа и самому супругу.


----------



## Светлана46 (23 Июл 2018)

@ММЦ ОДА, спасибо, мне уже ответили!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Июл 2018)

Светлана46 написал(а):


> Спасибо мне уже ответили!


Наиболее очевидное решение -
почти всегда является наилучшим!  

Удачи Вам и Вашему мужу!


----------



## Кошечка (30 Июл 2018)

Помогите!!! Срочно.....Можно ли сделать лазерную(вапоризацию) операцию по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи?В 2009 году уже была сделана полостная операция по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи, вновь  стали беспокоить боли в ноге.  Возраст 49 лет.

МРТ:

 На серии МР- томограмм, взвешенных по Т1 и Т2 в двух проекциях с жироподавлением /Т2 - stir/: Физиологический поясничный лордоз сглажен.

Высота и форма тел позвонков не изменены. Определяются передние краевые костные разрастания параллельные телам Тh 12-L4позвонков, переднебоковые остеофиты в виде скоб на уровне L4-S1 сегментов; заднебоковые остеофиты L3-S1 позвонков; узуративные дефекты в телах L4, L5позвонков. Высота межпозвонковых дисков  L4-S1  снижена, сигналы от этих дисков по Т2 снижены /IV ст. по C.W. Pfirrmann/; высота остальных межпозвонковых дисков не изменена, сигналы от остальных дисков по Т2 снижены незначительно.

Замыкательные пластины  и прилежащие отделы  губчатого вещества тел  L4-S1 позвонков дегенеративно изменены в виде жировой инфильтрации (тип Modic 2). Костный мозг в телах позвонков на уровне исследования с признаками минимальных диффузных дистрофических изменений. Костный позвоночный канал не сужен в сагиттальной проекции.

*Дорзальные грыжи дисков:*  медианно-парамедианная билатеральная сублигаментарная экструзия L5/S1, размером 0,5 см, с умеренно выраженной деформацией дурального мешка; распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон, минимальный эффективный сагиттальный размер позвоночного канала сужен - 1,1 см (относительный стеноз), фронтальный сужен -1,1 см( относительный стеноз); просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен, значительно сужен с обеих сторон.

*Дорзальные протрузии дисков:* медианно-парамедианная билатеральная L4/5 размером 0,3 см с незначительной деформацией дурального мешка; распространяющаяся в межпозвонковые отверстия с обеих сторон; позвоночный канал на уровне пролабирования дискане сужен; просвет корешковых каналов на уровне межпозвонкового диска симметричен, значительно сужен с обеих сторон. 

Определяются постоперационные изменения задних опорных структур, жёлтой связки и прилегающих тканей на уровне L4-L5 сегмента.

 Позвоночные суставы конгруэнтны. Визуализируются признаки артроза дугоотростчатых суставов: сужение суставных щелей, периартекулярный фиброз, гипертрофия суставных фасет на уровне Th 12- S1 сегментов с сужением межфасеточного размера позвоночного канала во фронтальной плоскости, минимальный - 1,0 см (относительный стеноз) на уровне L3-L4, L5-S1 сегментов.

 Спиной мозг прослеживается до уровня L1 позвонка, имеет обычную конфигурацию, ширину и однородную структуру.

*Заключение: *

Состояние после оперативного лечения ГМПД L4/5. МР - картина дистрофических изменений пояснично -крестцового отдела позвоночника (остеохондроз); дорзальной экструзии L5/S1 диска, дорзальной протрузии L4/5 диска; относительного сагиттального стеноза позвоночного канала на уровне L5/S1 диска; деформирующего спондилоза на уровне L4-S1 сегментов, спондилоартоза  на уровне Th 12- S1 сегментов с формированием относительного межфасеточного фронтального стеноза позвоночного канала.


----------



## Галина Каримова (31 Июл 2018)

Кошечка написал(а):


> Помогите!!! Срочно.....Можно ли сделать лазерную(вапоризацию) операцию по удалению межпозвонковой грыжи?



Здравствуйте, Людмила

Выложите оригиналы Ваши снимков МРТ

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Све (2 Авг 2018)

Здравствуйте. Год назад начали болеть ступни после сна, отдыха на стуле. Правая больше чем левая, болит ближе к внутреннему краю стопы. Несколько шагов и боль проходит, но если наступить на наружнюю часть стопы, больно. Хирург мне сегодня сказал, что у меня шпоры и плоскостопие (впервые услышала), рентген не делали. Лечение-подпятники всю жизнь или уколы, но он их не советует и вообще, шпоры не лечатся. Мне 45 лет, хотелось бы хоть частично избавиться от этого недуга, поэтому-какое обследование пройти и существует ли лечение шпор? спасибо


----------



## Галина Каримова (3 Авг 2018)

Све написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Год назад начали болеть ступни после сна, отдыха на стуле. Правая больше чем левая, болит ближе к внутреннему краю стопы. Несколько шагов и боль проходит, но если наступить на наружнюю часть стопы, больно. Хирург мне сегодня сказал, что у меня шпоры и плоскостопие (впервые услышала), рентген не делали. Лечение-подпятники всю жизнь или уколы, но он их не советует и вообще, шпоры не лечатся. Мне 45 лет, хотелось бы хоть частично избавиться от этого недуга, поэтому-какое обследование пройти и существует ли лечение шпор? спасибо


Здравствуйте, Светлана

Если Ваши проблемы действительно заключаются в обострившемся плантарном фасците (медицинское название "пяточных шпор") , то сегодня можно добиться полного выздоровления таких пациентов, применив не операционное лечение методом ударно-волновой терапии, в сочетании с противовоспалительной и анальгезирующей терапией. В случае отсутствия иных патологий, положительный результат лечения пяточных шпор в ММЦ ОДА составляет 100%

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Све (3 Авг 2018)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо.


----------



## Наталья Судакова (5 Сен 2018)

@Галина Каримова, Галина Мазгаровна,здравствуйте.Подскажите,пожалуйста,возможно ли в вашей клинике лечение посттарокотамической нейропатии  межреберного нерва,по авторской методике микроинвазивного восстановления сенсомоторной функции ЦНС и периферических нервов?

Поможет ли данная процедура избавиться от боли и ориентировочная цена.
Спасибо за ответ. С уважением Наталья.


----------



## Галина Каримова (6 Сен 2018)

Наталья Судакова написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, Галина Мазгаровна,здравствуйте.Подскажите,пожалуйста,возможно ли в вашей клинике лечение посттарокотамической нейропатии  межреберного нерва,по авторской методике микроинвазивного восстановления сенсомоторной функции ЦНС и периферических нервов?
> 
> Поможет ли данная процедура избавиться от боли и ориентировочная цена.
> Спасибо за ответ. С уважением Наталья.



Здравствуйте, Наталья

Восстановление возможно, успех лечения зависит от степени выраженности нейропатии. Для определения стоимости и длительности терапии Вам нужно обратиться к администраторам клиники, написав на почту ММЦ ОДА mmc_oda@bk.ru или позвонив по номерам 8(499)7270478, 8(495)4378984, 8(495)6511777, 8(915)4881845

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Наталья Судакова (6 Сен 2018)

@Галина Каримова, спасибо огромное,за ответ.Я правильно понимаю,что восстановленный нерв болезненных ощущений не вызывает?


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Сен 2018)

Наталья Судакова написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, спасибо огромное,за ответ.Я правильно понимаю,что восстановленный нерв болезненных ощущений не вызывает?


Если причина болей кроется в нейропатии - после восстановления нерва болевой синдром купируется полностью


----------



## Наталья Судакова (7 Сен 2018)

Спасибо ,Вам,большое,за ответ,Галина Мазгаровна.Я планируют поездку к вам,на ближайшее время.Возможно после консультации,остаться сразу на лечение?


----------



## Галина Каримова (7 Сен 2018)

Наталья Судакова написал(а):


> Возможно после консультации,остаться сразу на лечение?


Разумеется, можно - почему нет?


----------



## Ivapoisk (6 Окт 2018)

@Галина Каримова, Галина, добрый день, скажите при грыже какие методики можете предложить?


----------



## Галина Каримова (8 Окт 2018)

Ivapoisk написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, Галина, добрый день, скажите при грыже какие методики можете предложить?



Здравствуйте, Татьяна

Могу предложить любую из методик, обозначенных на сайте ММЦ ОДА - все они имеют свои преимуществу и свои недостатки


----------



## Ivapoisk (10 Окт 2018)

@Галина Каримова, а по ОМС к вам можно попасть?
Интересует УВТ терапия, кому показана?


----------



## Галина Каримова (11 Окт 2018)

Ivapoisk написал(а):


> @Галина Каримова, а по ОМС к вам можно попасть?
> Интересует УВТ терапия, кому показана?


В ММЦ ОДА можно обратиться по ДМС, по квотам, или частным образом.

Относительно применения УВТ на форуме существует большая тема, которую ведет коллега Доктор Живаго. В ней Вы найдете ответы на большинство вопросов


----------



## Фемида (31 Окт 2018)

@Галина Каримова, Здравствуйте доктор! сколько стоит в вашем центре устранение блока в шейном отделе.Мои снимки есть в теме НАХОДКА. 
всвязи с этим у меня есть вопросы:
1. Для удачного исхода операции и улучшений работы мозга в первую очередь выполняются операции по восстановлению сосудов?
2.Сколько стоит операция по удалению блока в шейном отделе? как мне обьяснил ренгенолог , необходимо внутри позвоночника постачивать расплющенные позвонки , чтобы дать возможность ликворудвигаться . Как эта процедура называется в медицине я не знаю.
2. Центр сопровождает от аэропорта до центра? На время обследования госпитализация?
сколько стоит день пребывания в центре? Или это входит в стоимость операции?
3.Существует ли очередь в центре?


----------



## Галина Каримова (6 Ноя 2018)

Фемида написал(а):


> Здравствуйте доктор!


Здравствуйте!



Фемида написал(а):


> 1. Для удачного исхода операции и улучшений работы мозга в первую очередь выполняются операции по восстановлению сосудов?


В первую очередь устраняется ПРИЧИНА поражения сосудов - без этого любое лечение не будет эффективным



Фемида написал(а):


> 2.Сколько стоит операция по удалению блока в шейном отделе? как мне обьяснил ренгенолог , необходимо внутри позвоночника постачивать расплющенные позвонки , чтобы дать возможность ликворудвигаться . Как эта процедура называется в медицине я не знаю.


Это определяется во время проведения первичной консультации



Фемида написал(а):


> 2. Центр сопровождает от аэропорта до центра? На время обследования госпитализация?
> сколько стоит день пребывания в центре? Или это входит в стоимость операции?


В ММЦ ОДА лечение амбулаторное - это значит, что Вы самостоятельно приходите на лечение и уходите после выполнение процедуры. Пребывание в центре предусмотрено в течении до 18 часов после окончания вмешательства. Услуги трансфера оплачиваются отдельно





Фемида написал(а):


> 3.Существует ли очередь в центре?


Да, в зависимости от вида патологии - от 3-х недель до 2-х месяцев

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Фемида (11 Ноя 2018)

Ну, вот совсем немного о причинах... Этим причинам 55 лет. Как их исправить, чтобы освободить сосуды?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (12 Ноя 2018)

Фемида написал(а):


> Ну, вот совсем немного о причинах... Этим причинам 55 лет. Как их исправить, чтобы освободить сосуды?


Уважаемая Фемида - данный раздел форума не предназначен для проведения консультаций.

Если Вы хотите получить ответы на интересующие Вас вопросы, я рекомендую Вам записаться на консультацию к специалисту, который подберет оптимальную терапию в Вашем случае

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Фемида (14 Ноя 2018)

Уважаемая Маргарита, @ММЦ ОДА, спасибо за замечание. Вас как координатора ставлю в известность о том , что я сделала все необходимое для того, чтобы получить консультацию в Вашем Центре, но ответа не получила. Я связалась по электронной почте. Сдала свой паспорт на визу , заплатив при этом деньги. В пятницу ещё сообщила о дне готовности визы и до сих пор не получила ответа с назначением времени и дня первого осмотра. Я не могу добиться ни от кого ни стоимости первого визита, ни стоимости обязательных обследований для первого визита. Вроде бы серьезные люди:международный  статус, стандарты выше европейских и какое то странное молчание. Часть снимков была почтой отправлена , уже на той стадии можно было отказать пациенту в помощи, по этическим соображениям. Я бы поняла. За 20 лет моих проблем, я много раз слышала нет . И почему нет. Сама медработник все понимаю.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (15 Ноя 2018)

@Фемида, еще раз здравствуйте!

Если Вы писали с электронной почты Любовь Жаборт <schabort@mail.ru>, то первое Ваше письмо зарегистрировано во входящей корреспонденции ООО "ММЦ ОДА" 8 ноября 1:07 - ответ был Вам выслан 8 ноября 13:03, второе Ваше письмо зарегистрировано во входящей корреспонденции 8 ноября 16:59 - ответ был Вам выслан 9 ноября 16:52.

Как Вам уже сообщили наши администраторы - объем и стоимость обязательных и дополнительных обследований будет определена лечащим врачом после проведения первичной консультации, стоимость которой составляет 10 000 рублей (147 долларов по сегодняшнему курсу)

Ваши снимки и другие анализы будут изучены после получения оплаты за первичную консультацию специалиста вертеброневролога

Будем рады оказать Вам посильную помощь


----------



## Фемида (15 Ноя 2018)

Уважаемые, Господа! Я хотела бы знать почему стоимость моего первого визита 10000 рублей? Я сыта консультациями иностранных специалистов - это, первое. Второе - это то, что завтра ровно неделя как я ожидала Вашего приглашения. Вы не хотите подискутировать об этом здесь на сайте?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Ноя 2018)

Фемида написал(а):


> Уважаемые, Господа! Я хотела бы знать почему стоимость моего первого визита 10000 рублей? Я сыта консультациями иностранных специалистов - это, первое. Второе - это то, что завтра ровно неделя как я ожидала Вашего приглашения. Вы не хотите подискутировать об этом здесь на сайте?


Я с удовольствием готова ответить на все интересующие Вас вопросы относительно условий приема и обслуживания пациентов в нашем медицинском центре - это не только моя работа, но и моя обязанность))

Стоимость консультации в ООО "ММЦ ОДА" установлена официальным прайсом, с которым Вы можете ознакомиться на нашем сайте по ссылке: http://www.mmc-oda.ru/main.mhtml?Part=91

Если Вы считаете наши расценки завышенными или необоснованными - к Вашим услугам сотни московских клиник (в том числе бесплатных государственных), в которые Вы всегда можете обратиться для решения Ваших проблем

Что касается времени ожидания, то неделя - это минимум, который мы можем в настоящее время предложить нашим пациентам. И с нашей точки зрения это ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНЫЙ результат, потому что еще не так давно очередь на консультацию составляла 3-4 недели, а на лечение до 2-х месяцев.

Разумеется, мы прикладываем все усилия для того, чтобы сократить время ожидания еще более эффективно - но количество обратившихся в "ММЦ ОДА" значительно превышает пропускную способность клиники, которая на сегодняшний день составляет в нейрохирургическом отделении 60 человек в неделю, а в ортопедическом 40 человек в неделю...

С уважением, Маргарита
координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью


----------



## KaterinaPchelka (20 Дек 2018)

Уважаемые пациенты, успешно вылечившиеся в данном медцентре, подскажите, вы не уточняли, куда девается грыжа? Если она разбивается на кусочки (как кто-то сравнивал с камнями в почках), то куда они деваются? 
Заинтересовал данный метод лечения, но не совсем все понятно. 
Так же, если не сложно, очень прошу написать в ЛС стоимость, в которую Вам обошлось все лечение.
Заранее благодарю!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Дек 2018)

KaterinaPchelka написал(а):


> Уважаемые пациенты, успешно вылечившиеся в данном медцентре, подскажите, вы не уточняли, куда девается грыжа? Если она разбивается на кусочки (как кто-то сравнивал с камнями в почках), то куда они деваются?
> Заинтересовал данный метод лечения, но не совсем все понятно.
> Так же, если не сложно, очень прошу написать в ЛС стоимость, в которую Вам обошлось все лечение.
> Заранее благодарю!


Добрый вечер, Катерина!

Хоть это и не принято в нашей практике,
я попрошу наших пациентов ответить на
Вашу просьбу - надеюсь это поможет Вам
в решении Ваших проблем!

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Владимир Александрович (25 Дек 2018)

KaterinaPchelka написал(а):


> Уважаемые пациенты, успешно вылечившиеся в данном медцентре, подскажите, вы не уточняли, куда девается грыжа? Если она разбивается на кусочки (как кто-то сравнивал с камнями в почках), то куда они деваются?
> Заинтересовал данный метод лечения, но не совсем все понятно.
> Так же, если не сложно, очень прошу написать в ЛС стоимость, в которую Вам обошлось все лечение.
> Заранее благодарю!


Наверное, я могу ответить на Ваш вопрос!

Несколько лет назад начались проблемы со спиной, постепенно в процесс были вовлечены обе ноги. Не могу сказать, что я так уж страдал от сильных болей, в моем случае обеспокоенность вызывала прогрессирующая слабость нижних конечностей. Стало затруднительным подниматься по лестнице, появилось чувство неуверенности во время ходьбы, мерзли стопы. Имея медицинское образование (по первой профессии я врач-анестезиолог) я понимал, что подобным образом развивается нейропатия, и мне необходима квалифицированная медицинская помощь

Работая в сфере медицинского туризма, я имею возможность сравнивать и выбирать между медицинскими учреждениями Германии, Израиля и Москвы и с гордостью подтверждаю, что сегодня в Москве уровень оснащения центральных больниц ничем не уступает международным клиникам. А если говорить о ММЦ ОДА, то она обладает даже лучшим оборудованием, чем специализированные израильские медицинские центры! Тоже самое можно сказать и о специалистах Григории Кравчике, Максимильтяне Кравчике и Галине Каримовой, которых израильтяне хорошо знают и дают им лучшие рекомендации. А что самое приятное, так это цены в ОДе оказались вдвое ниже, чем на аналогичное лечение в Израиле

Теперь относительно Вашего вопроса о механизме уменьшения протрузий м/п дисков в результате применения ЭУВТ (так официально называется ударно-волновая терапия с помощью аппаратов литотрепторов). Они дробятся на мельчайшие фрагменты (практически песок), которые остаются на месте имеющихся ранее протрузий, но не могут вызывать сдавление тканей так. Собственно, отсюда и название "литотрепсия" (дробление камней)

У меня было 5 протрузии м/п дисков поясничного отдела позвоночника размерами от 3 до 6 мм. После прохождения курса ЭУВТ две протрузии уменьшились в размерах до 0, а оставшиеся до менее чем 1,2 мм. Всего было 16 процедур длительностью 50 минут каждая, стоимость всего курса лечения составила 267 тысяч рублей, включая обследования и медикаменты. Из этой суммы я в следующем году должен буду получить возврат за лечение 13% НДФЛ, поэтому конечная сумма для меня будет 233 тысячи рублей. Это дорого, но для сравнения - в Израиле мне предлагали лечение у доктора Ильи Пекарского (который оперировал фигуриста Евгения Плющенко) за 23 тысячи долларов. Почувствуйте разницу!

Могу сказать, что полученным результатом я доволен полностью, поэтому с радостью выполняю просьбу Маргариты поделиться своими впечатлениями на страницах этой темы. Также пользуюсь случаем поздравить всех сотрудников ММЦ ОДА, принимавших участие в процессе моего лечения (докторов Галину Каримову, Максимильяна Кравчика и Наталью Широкову, сестричек Лену и Аню, администраторов Наталью, Юлию, Карину и Жанну) с наступающим Новым Годом.

Ну и, как здесь принято, прикрепляю результаты моих МРТ до и после лечения:


----------



## Ylenochka (25 Дек 2018)

Здравствуйте ! Подскажите пожалуйста что делать ! Сильные боли в спине. Было ранение дробью . Где в Москве можно сделать МРТ( ни где не берутся делать)
Есть только снимки с КАТЭ и диск


----------



## Галина Каримова (27 Дек 2018)

Ylenochka написал(а):


> Было ранение дробью . Где в Москве можно сделать МРТ( ни где не берутся делать)


Здравствуйте, Елена

Если ранение было причинено классической свинцовой дробью, то это никоим образом не является противопоказанием к проведению МРТ. Если железной (но это тогда уже вроде как не дробью называется) - то можно сделать КТ.

С уважением, Галина


----------



## Ylenochka (27 Дек 2018)

@Галина Каримова, здравствуйте! Спасибо что отозвались!
Да, дробь свинцовая. Я могу вам отправить по почте диск с КТ чтобы вы посмотрели. Пришлите пожалуйста , свою почту


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (27 Дек 2018)

Владимир Александрович написал(а):


> Могу сказать, что полученным результатом я доволен полностью, поэтому с радостью выполняю просьбу Маргариты поделиться своими впечатлениями на страницах этой темы. Также пользуюсь случаем поздравить всех сотрудников ММЦ ОДА, принимавших участие в процессе моего лечения (докторов Галину Каримову, Максимильяна Кравчика и Наталью Широкову, сестричек Лену и Аню, администраторов Наталью, Юлию, Карину и Жанну) с наступающим Новым Годом.


Спасибо за Ваш отзыв, Владимир!

Со своей стороны от имени коллектива ООО "ММЦ ОДА"
поздравляю Вас с наступающими праздниками и успешным
завершением лечения в нашей клинике!

С уважением


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Янв 2019)

*Уважаемые посетители форума Medhouse.ru!

От имени коллектива ООО "ММЦ ОДА" и от всего 
сердца поздравляю Вас с наступившим Новым Годом!*

*В прошедшем году 3011 пациентов обратились за помощью 
в ООО "ММЦ ОДА", и все они без исключения остались довольны 
полученным результатом. Это ЛУЧШИЙ показатель нашей работы 
за все годы существования клиники, начиная с 2007! *

*Мы приложим все усилия к тому, чтобы сохранить Ваше доверие и
высокое качество оказываемых услуг. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья,
счастья и благополучия! *

*С уважением, Маргарита
координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью*


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Янв 2019)

За три года присутствия "ММЦ ОДА" на форуме Медхаус
в нашей клинике прошли лечение позвоночника более 40
посетителей форума, с отзывами которых о проведенном
лечении вы можете ознакомиться по следующим ссылкам:

*Юрий Долгорукий* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-14#post-228671
*Ярослав 37* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-14#post-242975
*ДЧ* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-2#post-243635
*Русич* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-11#post-191327
*Страдалица* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/#post-85299
*Николай Расторгуев* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-3#post-261657
*Борис Акунин* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-3#post-261855
*В.Н.Винокур* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-5#post-268654
*Анастасия1970* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-2#post-92731
*Людмила м-а* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-7#post-136865
*АФРивер* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-7#post-130365
*я-Машуля* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-5#post-120130
*ЕленаПростоЕлена* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-5#post-124587
*11Сергей11* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-2#post-244850
*Тоже Человек* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-9#post-157260
*Натали* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/15893/page-20#post-255292
*Строев А.В*. - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-10#post-231858
*Оксана Николаевна 74* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-6#post-266084
*ГКНПЦ имени М.В.Хруничева* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-4#post-267401
*ФГУ ЦНИИОИЗ Минздравсоцразвития РФ* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-13#post-283420
*Владимир Михайлович* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-6#post-275562
*Ярослав 37* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/10596/page-14#post-242975
*Юлия Шилова* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-7#post-282035
*Nastija* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-16#post-291100
*Yuriy K* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-7#post-298585
*Леся Орлова* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-7#post-320834
*Железнер Борис* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-19#post-325058
*Олег Андреевич* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-20#post-333159
*Ольга.К.* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-8#post-337537
*Александр Гройсман* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-8#post-342246
*Дмитрий76* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-8#post-349010
*Евгений69* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-9#post-358902
*Владимир Александрович* - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/23798/page-11#post-378656

ООО "ММЦ ОДА" сегодня является единственной клиникой в Москве,
где применяется метод F-SWT (экстракорпоральная сфокусированная
ударно-волновая терапия) для лечения протрузий и грыж межпозвонковых
дисков, вторичного спинального стеноза позвоночного канала и
остеохондроза позвоночника

*В большинстве случаев мы гарантируем положительный результат лечения,
подтвержденный инструментальными методами диагностики (КТ, МРТ, ЭМНГ).*

С уважением, координатор ООО «ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью,
Маргарита


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (15 Янв 2019)

Спасибо, Маргарита! И Вам также здоровья и сил и терпения в работе с такими беспокойными пациентами, каким был Ваш покорный слуга))


Фемида написал(а):


> Уважаемые, Господа! Я хотела бы знать почему стоимость моего первого визита 10000 рублей? Я сыта консультациями иностранных специалистов - это, первое. Второе - это то, что завтра ровно неделя как я ожидала Вашего приглашения. Вы не хотите подискутировать об этом здесь на сайте?


А сколько стоит консультация первоклассного специалиста в Германии (насколько я понимаю - Вы из Германии, не так ли?). Частнопрактикующего врача в звании профессора или доктора наук? Вы не хотите подискутировать об этом здесь на сайте?


----------



## Martik (23 Янв 2019)

@ММЦ ОДА, напишу здесь, коллеги из Польши заинтересовались методикой, но на сайте нет английской версии, международный центр, они в смятении. Можете как-то им помочь с Вами связаться? Спасибо!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (23 Янв 2019)

Martik написал(а):


> @ММЦ ОДА, напишу здесь, коллеги из Польши заинтересовались методикой, но на сайте нет английской версии, международный центр, они в смятении. Можете как-то им помочь с Вами связаться? Спасибо!


Конечно. 

Ваши коллеги могут написать на
электронную почту ООО "ММЦ ОДА":
mmc_oda@bk.ru - все наши ведущие
специалисты свободно владеют
английским языком, а некоторые
являются носителями английского.

У нас лечатся иностранные граждане.
в том числе из Великобритании и
Канады - никто из них не испытывает
языкового дискомфорта


----------



## InnaInna (28 Янв 2019)

Здравствуйте. Можно ли узнать:
1) эффективен ли метод сфокусированной УВТ (литотриптор) с целью убрать спаечные процессы и уменьшения рубца после дискектомии. Например, если корешковая боль, предположительно вызвана этими процессами?
2) есть ли разница в эффективности уменьшения экструзии методом УВТ литотрептором при первичной грыже и рецидиве грыжи после дискектомии? При рецидиве грыж УВТ помогает? Спасибо за консультации.


----------



## Галина Каримова (28 Янв 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Можно ли узнать:
> 1) эффективен ли метод сфокусированной УВТ (литотриптор) с целью убрать спаечные процессы и уменьшения рубца после дискектомии. Например, если корешковая боль, предположительно вызвана этими процессами?
> 2) есть ли разница в эффективности уменьшения экструзии методом УВТ литотрептором при первичной грыже и рецидиве грыжи после дискектомии? При рецидиве грыж УВТ помогает? Спасибо за консультации.


Эти вопросы было бы разумнее адресовать уважаемому Доктору Живаго в теме об УВТ https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-26#post-382040
Но если Вас интересует мое мнение, то:
1) Да, эффективен, но не 100% - зависит от плотности рубцов и распространенности спаечного процесса
2) При рецидиве грыжи лечение методом литотрепсии возможно, но ЗНАЧИТЕЛЬНО менее эффективно, чем при первичном процессе - сказывается наличие фиброзной ткани в результате упомянутых выше спек


----------



## InnaInna (24 Мар 2019)

Уважаемая @Галина Каримова, спасибо, за все Ваши консультации. Можно ли задать вопрос по ШОП. У меня протрузия C5-C6 парамедианно слева 0,4 см (сагиттальный размер 0,9) с вдавлением стенки дурального мешка, оттеснением спинного мозга и вентральных волокон корешка слева.
1. Можно ли уменьшить протрузию на 2мм и сколько времени понадобится?
2. Можно ли совмещать лечение в ММЦ ОДА с мануальной терапией у специалистов форума(может на других сегментах)?
3. Можно ли литотрептором УВТ убрать камень в почке 6мм, во время курса лечения шоп?


----------



## Галина Каримова (25 Мар 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> 1. Можно ли уменьшить протрузию на 2мм и сколько времени понадобится?


Можно, конечно. По времени нужно уточнять у лечащего врача, результат будет зависеть от плотности грыжи (чем сильнее обезыствление - тем длительнее и дороже УВТ)



InnaInna написал(а):


> 2. Можно ли совмещать лечение в ММЦ ОДА с мануальной терапией у специалистов форума(может на других сегментах)?


Мы крайне не рекомендуем сочетать лечение в разных клиниках у разных специалистах, безотносительно к лечению именно в ММЦ ОДА. Потому что в этом случае велика вероятность того, что при развитии каких-либо осложнений (а они могут быть у любого специалиста и в любой клинике) Вас будут перенаправлять друг-другу, снимая с себя ответственность. Помните, как у Райкина? "К пуговицам претензии есть? А к манжетам?" Лучше выбрать одну клинику и следовать рекомендациям лечащего врача...



InnaInna написал(а):


> Можно ли литотрептором УВТ убрать камень в почке 6мм, во время курса лечения шоп?


Можно, но в настоящее время мы, к сожалению, не проводим лечение мочекаменной болезни методом литотрепсии из-за отсутствия обладающего необходимым опытом специалиста-уролога.


----------



## InnaInna (25 Мар 2019)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> (чем сильнее обезыствление - тем длительнее и дороже УВТ)


Спасибо большое за ответы. Взвешиваю свои возможности. Т. к. я не из Москвы, не могли бы Вы, примерно сказать, может максимально, сколько дней занимает лечение?


----------



## Галина Каримова (26 Мар 2019)

InnaInna написал(а):


> не могли бы Вы, примерно сказать, может максимально, сколько дней занимает лечение?


Извините, не могу - для этого у меня просто не достаточно данных...


----------



## InnaInna (26 Мар 2019)

Спасибо Вам.


----------



## Просто Я (23 Апр 2019)

Персоналу клиники и заведующему отделения нейрохирургии профессору Кравчику Максимильяну Григорьевичу выражаю глубочайшую благодарность за проведенное лечение позвоночника. Благодаря разработанной Вами уникальной технологии дробления грыж позвоночных дисков мне удалось избежать проведения операции, на которой категорически настаивали все консультирующие меня ранее нейрохирурги и ортопеды. Надеюсь, что после изучения моего случая другие российские клиники также начнут осваивать методы лечения позвоночника с применением УВТ.

Более подробно:
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-28#post-390820
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-28#post-390821

С глубочайшим уважением


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (24 Апр 2019)

Просто Я написал(а):


> Персоналу клиники и заведующему отделения нейрохирургии профессору Кравчику Максимильяну Григорьевичу выражаю глубочайшую благодарность за проведенное лечение позвоночника. Благодаря разработанной Вами уникальной технологии дробления грыж позвоночных дисков мне удалось избежать проведения операции, на которой категорически настаивали все консультирующие меня ранее нейрохирурги и ортопеды. Надеюсь, что после изучения моего случая другие российские клиники также начнут осваивать методы лечения позвоночника с применением УВТ.
> 
> Более подробно:
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/24067/page-28#post-390820
> ...


Спасибо, Олег Анатольевич!

С уважением, Маргарита
координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью


----------



## Доктор Живаго (25 Апр 2019)

@Просто Я, респект Максимильяну Григорьевичу от меня


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (4 Май 2019)

@ММЦ ОДА, Галина или Маргарита - ответьте, пожалуйста!

У отца онкология, назначили курс химиотерапии, проходит лечение в  центре Блохина. ОЧЕНЬ плохие вены, все в шрамах и ожогах от химии. Опытные медсестры разъехались на праздники, а те что остались в отделении - вторые сутки не могут поставить отцу внутривенный катетер((((

Может быть посоветуете хорошую медсестру, которая могла бы за вознаграждение подъехать к отцу в отделение? У Вас ведь очень опытные сестрички работают...

Зарание спасибо!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (4 Май 2019)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> @ММЦ ОДА, Галина или Маргарита - ответьте, пожалуйста!
> 
> У отца онкология, назначили курс химиотерапии, проходит лечение в  центре Блохина. ОЧЕНЬ плохие вены, все в шрамах и ожогах от химии. Опытные медсестры разъехались на праздники, а те что остались в отделении - вторые сутки не могут поставить отцу внутривенный катетер((((
> 
> ...



Добрый день, Юрий

Разумеется, Вы можете заказать выезд на дом любой
из дежурных медсестер ММЦ ОДА - стоимость подобной
услуги составляет 2000 рублей. Но я сомневаюсь в том,
что персонал другого лечебного учреждения разрешит
проведение манипуляций нештатной медсестре.

У меня к Вам другое предложение: мы можем организовать
госпитализацию Вашего отца в ММЦ ОДА на  время выполнения
внутривенной инфузии, а заодно установим ему внутривенный
катетер, срок годности которого составит несколько дней - до
окончания праздников.

Какие я вижу плюсы в моем предложении?

Во-первых, наши медсестры выпоняют внутривенные инъекции
под контролем аппарата VeinViewer - который в режиме онлайн
показывает все поверхностные и глубокие сосуды пациента, их
наполнение и положение катетера. Таким образом не существует
ситуации, когда по ЛЮБЫМ причинам затруднено или невозможно
проведение внутривенных инъекций. Мы ГАРАНТИРУЕМ качество
выполнения любых инвазивных процедур, вне зависимости от
состояния вен пациента. Выглядит описанная процедура вот так:

 

Во-вторых, все внутривенные инфузии проводятся с помощью
инфузионных помп, которые позволяют максимально точно
дозировать скорость и объем вводимых препаратов (что особенно
важно при проведении химиотерапии). Таким образом минимизируется
возможность химического повреждения сосудов пациента:


Ну и в третьих, пациент во время проведения
внутривенной инфузии будет находится в специально
сконструированном и предназначенном для этого
кресле, которое позволяет подобрать наиболее удобную
для него анатомически и физиологически выгодную
позицию, имеет подогрев и массаж (что особенно важно
при длительности процедуры несколько часов), а в качестве
бонуса можно заказать просмотр любимого кинофильма или
послушать релаксирующую музыку))
Так выглядит процедурный кабинет ММЦ ОДА:
 
Если Вас и Вашего отца заинтересует мое предложение,
созвонитесь с нашими дежурными администраторами в
любое удобное для Вас время по телефонам:
8(499)727-04-78, 8(495)437-89-84, 8(495)651-17-77), 8(915)488-18-45

Да, совсем забыла - поскольку Вы наш давнишний пациент,
все манипуляции для Вашего отца будут выполнены БЕСПЛАТНО

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (6 Май 2019)

Большое спасибо за своевременную помощь, Маргарита - все было организовано безукоризненно. Я думаю, что после рассказа отца сопалатникам о Вашей клинике у Вас прибавится пациентов


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (31 Окт 2019)

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые посетители форума medhouse.ru!

*По случаю празднования 15-летия работы ООО "ММЦ ОДА" в России клиника *
*объявляет 30-дневную акцию снижения цен на основные медицинские услуги. *
*С 1-го ноября 2019 года по 1 декабря 2019 года ВСЕМ обратившимся в клинику *
*предоставляется:*

*1) Сезонная вакцинация импортными вакцинами (Франция, Швейцария) от вируса гриппа - от 500 рублей

2) Дезинтоксикационная инфузионная терапия (капельницы) при заражении вирусом гриппа - от 2000 рублей

3) Антистатиновая инфузионная терапия (капельницы) для профилактики инфаркта миокарда - от 2000 рублей

4) Комплексная диагностика желудочно-кишечного тракта (консультация гастроэнтеролога, УЗИ ОБП, биохимический анализ крови) - от 3000 рублей

5) Восстановительная инфузионная терапия (капельницы) во время и после прохождения курса химиотерапии - от 6000 рублей

6) Реабилитационная инфузионная терапия (капельницы) после перенесенного инсульта - от 6000 рублей

7) Комплексная подготовка к оперативному вмешательству и сопровождение специалистов (Израиль, Германия, США) при лечении онкологии - от 12000 рублей

8) Микроинвазивное лечение позвоночника (хемонуклиолизис, радиочастотная денервация, лазерная абляция) - от 20 000 рублей

9) Вертебропластика, нуклеопластика, ультразвуковая чистка позвоночника, ЭУВТ - от 50 000 рублей

10) Микроинвазивное внутрисуставное моделирование - от 75 000 рублей*

*Будем рады быть для Вас полезными!*

С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью
Маргарита


----------



## Looking (20 Фев 2020)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью
> Маргарита


Уважаемые представители ММЦ ОДА, прошу ответить в данной теме или в созданной мною теме https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/30411/
на вопрос - возможно ли лечение болезни Леддерхозе УВТ или каким-то иным способом *без разрушения фиброзной ткани химическим или механическим способом?* Так как, насколько смог понять, что введение коллагеназы, что введение кортикостероидов невозможно осуществить полностью избирательно и адресно, как следствие их воздействию подвергается не только фиброзная ткань, но и здоровая.
Понимаю, что для ответа именно по моей частной ситуации требуется очная консультация. Но мне до ее проведения хотелось-бы понимать и знать в целом по данному заболеванию - неизбежно ли химическое или механическое уничтожение фиброзной ткани и связанное с этим побочное уничтожение здоровых тканей, или же при определенных степенях заболевания возможно этого избежать, ограничившись консервативным и/или физиотерапевтическим лечением?


----------



## Looking (20 Фев 2020)

Looking написал(а):


> *без разрушения фиброзной ткани химическим или механическим способом?*


хотя с помощью коллагеназы скорее даже не химическое уничтожение тканей, а биологическое, ведь


> *Верно ли, что коллагеназа – это фермент, способный разрушить ткань вплоть до образования гангрены?
> Верно*. Вы по существу вызываете гангрену собственных тканей, делая в них инъекции коллагеназы. Это «контролируемая» гангрена – но это тот же самый фермент, который ее вызывает. Он получен из бактерий, а не из животных.


но суть вопроса от этого не меняется, ведь даже несмотря на свою биологическую природу фермент разрушает ткани, и не умеет отличать фиброзные ткани от остальных, разрушая их вместе с фиброзными. поэтому и актуален вопрос - можно ли обойтись без данного разрушения тканей с помощью консервативного лечения и/или физиотерапии, или альтернативой данным вариантам разрушения является механическое разрушение с помощью оперативного вмешательства, которое также сопряжено с повреждением других тканей и сложностью сепарации(отделения) фиброзных тканей от всех остальных тканей?


----------



## Галина Каримова (20 Фев 2020)

Looking написал(а):


> неизбежно ли химическое или механическое уничтожение фиброзной ткани


Да, безусловно.


Looking написал(а):


> и связанное с этим побочное уничтожение здоровых тканей


А вот этого вполне можно и нужно избежать!


----------



## Looking (20 Фев 2020)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> А вот этого вполне можно и нужно избежать!


спасибо огромное за ответ! но ведь это не так просто?


> Контрактура ПМФС подлежит хирургическому лечению (открытой апоневрэктомии или малоинвазивной апоневротомии), однако это *не исключает рецидивирования* БД. Образование рецидивов Толстик А.Н. и соавт. (2005 г.) объясняет тем, что *во время операции иссечение ретрососудистого тяжа физически невозможно из-за особенностей топографии сосудисто-нервных образований* [92, с. 62].


используются ли в Вашей клинике дополнительные отличные от наиболее распространенных технические средства, позволяющие решить данную задачу более качественно по сравнению со среднестатистическим уровнем? или же для данного заболевания таких технических средств еще не изобрели и задача решается классическими техническими средствами с достижением более качественного результата исключительно за счет профессионализма врача, в руках которого они находятся?


----------



## Looking (20 Фев 2020)

Looking написал(а):


> используются ли в Вашей клинике дополнительные отличные от наиболее распространенных технические средства, позволяющие решить данную задачу более качественно по сравнению со среднестатистическим уровнем? или же для данного заболевания таких технических средств еще не изобрели и задача решается классическими техническими средствами с достижением более качественного результата исключительно за счет профессионализма врача, в руках которого они находятся?


вопрос в частности возник из-за размещенной ранее представителем Вашей клиники информации по другому поводу


ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Во-первых, наши медсестры выпоняют внутривенные инъекции под контролем аппарата VeinViewer - который в режиме онлайн показывает все поверхностные и глубокие сосуды пациента, их наполнение и положение катетера. Таким образом не существует ситуации, когда по ЛЮБЫМ причинам затруднено или невозможно проведение внутривенных инъекций. Мы ГАРАНТИРУЕМ качество выполнения любых инвазивных процедур, вне зависимости от состояния вен пациента. Выглядит описанная процедура вот так:




В связи с чем и возникло предположение, что возможно в тех манипуляциях, где многие действуют "на глазок" и "как рука ляжет", в Вашем центре практикуется инструментальное вспоможение и контроль?


----------



## Галина Каримова (21 Фев 2020)

Looking написал(а):


> спасибо огромное за ответ! но ведь это не так просто?


А кто сказал, что врачом быть просто? 


Looking написал(а):


> используются ли в Вашей клинике дополнительные отличные от наиболее распространенных технические средства, позволяющие решить данную задачу более качественно по сравнению со среднестатистическим уровнем? или же для данного заболевания таких технических средств еще не изобрели и задача решается классическими техническими средствами с достижением более качественного результата исключительно за счет профессионализма врача, в руках которого они находятся?


Почему "или-или"? ИЛИ современные решения ИЛИ профессионализм врача? Одно вовсе не исключает, но органично дополняет другое!

Мы используем в лечении коллагенозов И вполне традиционные методики (лекарственная терапия, лазерная коагуляция) И наиболее передовые технологии (радиочастотная абляция, ультразвуковое иссечение, сфокусированная ударно-волновая терапия) - но высокий профессионализм и многолетний опыт врача ничем заменить нельзя...


Looking написал(а):


> вопрос в частности возник из-за размещенной ранее представителем Вашей клиники информации по другому поводу
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 196418
> 
> В связи с чем и возникло предположение, что возможно в тех манипуляциях, где многие действуют "на глазок" и "как рука ляжет", в Вашем центре практикуется инструментальное вспоможение и контроль?


Разумеется - да.


----------



## Олег Андреевич (31 Мар 2020)

Осенью 2017 года прошел курс лечения у невролога Галины Каримовой в ММЦ ОДА. До этого несколько лет практически постоянных болей, ограниченность в движении, регулярные пропуски работы по больничному, многочисленные безуспешные попытки лечения с помощью кинезотерапии, физиотерапии, иглорефлексотерапии. 
За пошедшее время не было НИ ОДНОГО приступа! Это совершенно другая жизнь, когда можно забыть о боли, забыть о врачах, забыть о лекарствах. Знаю, что как минимум двое моих знакомых обратились после меня в ММЦ ОДА с похожими жалобами, и также полностью удовлетворены результатами лечения. На мой взгляд это очень хороший показатель)))
Желаю Галине Каримовой крепкого здоровья в это непростое для всех время. Берегите себя, доктор, Вы нам нужны!
С благодарностью всему коллективу ММЦ ОДА, Олег.


----------



## Александр Гройсман (4 Май 2020)

*От имени коллектива медицинского центра им. Ицхака Рабина (Петах-Тиква,Израиль) выражаю соболезнования по поводу смерти ведущего ортопеда ММЦ ОДА Кравчика Григория Львовича. Невозможно переоценить вклад Григория Львовича Кравчика в развитие израильской медицины. Это был настоящий Врач с большой буквы, который до последнего дня продолжал прием пациентов и ушел из жизни со  своего рабочего места. Максимильян, Галина, Маргарита - мы скорбим вместе с вами. С искренним уважением, Александр.*


----------



## Александр Гройсман (4 Май 2020)

dr.dreval написал(а):


> на форуме есть несчастные, "благополучно" прооперированные в Израиле, у них нет вашей уверенности по поводу выплат или согласия в "неуспехе" со стороны клиник. А те, кому повезло контрольно встретиться с леч.врачом не получают от него компенсацию, а получают ответ: "у вас снова проблема,но в ней не мы виноваты, а так случилось и коль вы уже у нас были мы вам сделаем маленькую скидочку". И таким образом один миллион превращается в полтора-два и тд. насколько известно страховка нормально работает только для своих граждан, а мед. туризм аналогично морскому туризму и как ни крути у тебя найдут 0.1 промилле, дабы не нести ответственность за операцию.
> 
> Маргарита, итог таков: все классные и наши и ваши и их, но у вас есть возможность себя подстраховать.
> Кстати,действительно выдающийся во всем мире, Юха Хернесниеми застрахован от собственной ошибки на много миллионов евро в год и страховку он оформлял сам, не клиника.
> На мои вопросы вы не ответели (на них нельзя ответить без проведения сравнительной характеристики больного и болезни), не утруждайте себя.


Нужно заключать договор на лечение непосредственно с выбранной клиникой, избегая посредников и контор медицинского туризма, тогда и результат и отзывы будут совсем другими. От мошенников никто и нигде не застрахован. И в Израиле в том числе.


----------



## Александр Гройсман (4 Май 2020)

Евгений69 написал(а):


> Благодарю Максимильяна Григорьевича за великолепные результаты и Маргариту Алексеевну за безупречную организацию моего лечения в Оде, где я стал абсолютным чемпионом по срокам лечения - всего 6 сеансов УВТ в течении двух недель с 7 апреля по 21 апреля текущего года  Всего лечил в Оде две поясничные  протрузии и три грыжи, сеансы проводил Максимильян Григорьевич лично. Честно говоря, в начале лечения были сомнения, но уже буквально через несколько процедур мне стало легче, боль прошла, я стал нормально ходить, ощущение онемения ноги прошло. На МРТ через две недели после начала лечения две протрузии вылечили полностью, три грыжи сократились в размерах с 5-6-7 миллиметров до 2,7-2,3-2.5 миллиметров каждая. Результаты и сравнения МРТ в приложении.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 127571 Посмотреть вложение 127572 Посмотреть вложение 127573 Посмотреть вложение 127574 Посмотреть вложение 127575 Посмотреть вложение 127576 Посмотреть вложение 127577 Посмотреть вложение 127578 Посмотреть вложение 127579 Посмотреть вложение 127580 Посмотреть вложение 127581 Посмотреть вложение 127582 Посмотреть вложение 127583 Посмотреть вложение 127584
> 
> Прошу прощения, ошибочка вышла, лечился не с "7 апреля по 21 апреля", а с 7 МАЯ по 21 МАЯ. Диагноз "абсолютный стеноз спинного канала, прогрессирующая нейропатия правого большеберцового нерва". Ходить толком не мог, стопа висела. Сейчас в футбол могу играть, лучше игроков нашей сборной


Отличный результат! Что не редкость для Максимильяна.


----------



## Галина Каримова (5 Май 2020)

Александр Гройсман написал(а):


> *От имени коллектива медицинского центра им. Ицхака Рабина (Петах-Тиква,Израиль) выражаю соболезнования по поводу смерти ведущего ортопеда ММЦ ОДА Кравчика Григория Львовича. Невозможно переоценить вклад Григория Львовича Кравчика в развитие израильской медицины. Это был настоящий Врач с большой буквы, который до последнего дня продолжал прием пациентов и ушел из жизни со  своего рабочего места. Максимильян, Галина, Маргарита - мы скорбим вместе с вами. С искренним уважением, Александр.*


Спасибо, Александр


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Май 2020)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Спасибо, Александр


Примите соболезнование. 
Не вирус ли?


----------



## Галина Каримова (5 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Примите соболезнование.
> Не вирус ли?


Спасибо, Федор Петрович.
Нет, не вирус - тромбоэмболия легочной артерии.


----------



## Доктор Живаго (5 Май 2020)

Александр Гройсман написал(а):


> *От имени коллектива медицинского центра им. Ицхака Рабина (Петах-Тиква,Израиль) выражаю соболезнования по поводу смерти ведущего ортопеда ММЦ ОДА Кравчика Григория Львовича. Невозможно переоценить вклад Григория Львовича Кравчика в развитие израильской медицины. Это был настоящий Врач с большой буквы, который до последнего дня продолжал прием пациентов и ушел из жизни со  своего рабочего места. Максимильян, Галина, Маргарита - мы скорбим вместе с вами. С искренним уважением, Александр.*


Ой горе то какое! Горе 

Какой славный человек был, какой прекрасный доктор! Сколько способных учеников он подготовил, сколько благодарных пациентов оставил - не сосчитать! Сколько партий в шахматы мы с ним не доиграли... Покойся с миром, Григорий Львович, ты ушел достойно!

Мои соболезнования близким и родственникам.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

Галина Каримова написал(а):


> Спасибо, Федор Петрович.
> Нет, не вирус - тромбоэмболия легочной артерии.


Не лучше!
Надо жить.
Надо лечить!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Май 2020)

Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на наше горе!

Действительно, клиника ООО "ММЦ ОДА" понесла тяжелейшую утрату,
которую ничем невозможно возместить или компенсировать. Скончался
наш ведущий специалист-ортопед профессор Григорий Кравчик, чьими
усилиями было создано одно из лучших отделений лечения суставов в
Москве. Светлая ему память!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Май 2020)

*В знак величайшего уважения к профессору Григорию Кравчику,
администрация клиники приняло решение удовлетворить просьбу
его сына - профессора Максимильяна Кравчика, ведущего специалиста
ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по лечению патологии позвоночника, нейрохирурга:

В течении 40 дней после смерти отца (до 11 июня 2020 года) профессор
Максимильян Кравчик предоставляет 50% скидку на лечение ВСЕХ своих
новых пациентов - вне зависимости от сложности заболевания и стоимости
лечения (включая оперативное лечение в Израиле).

С уважением,  Маргарита 
координатор «ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью *


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Май 2020)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> *В знак величайшего уважения к профессору Григорию Кравчику,
> администрация клиники приняло решение удовлетворить просьбу
> его сына - профессора Максимильяна Кравчика, ведущего специалиста
> ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по лечению патологии позвоночника, нейрохирурга:
> ...


Зря вы это (имхо)
То есть истинная цена всего что вы делаете имеет процент прибыли более 50%,
Для коммерческой медицины это оооочень большой процент.
А учитывая, что в иудаизме нет 40 дней, есть 30 и год, то уж совсем это выглядит, как реклама.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Май 2020)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Зря вы это (имхо)
> То есть истинная цена всего что вы делаете имеет процент прибыли более 50%,
> Для коммерческой медицины это оооочень большой процент.
> А учитывая, что в иудаизме нет 40 дней, есть 30 и год, то уж совсем это выглядит, как реклама.


Не совсем так... Вернее - совсем не так!

Доход клиники от приема пациентов в зависимости
от стоимости процедуры составляет от 10 до 15% -
и это вполне нормальные цифры для Москвы и МО.

Стоимость оплаты персонала составляет 20-30% от
стоимости приема - для врача высшей категории
или иностранного специалиста (на других условиях
врачи из Германии, Израиля или США работать в
России не соглашаются). Еще 10% тратится на оплату
труда среднего медперсонала, администраторов
клиники и обслуживающего персонала. 5% составляет
оплата коммунальных услуг (электричество, вода, уборка
и охрана территории). Итого получается 50% - это вовсе
НЕ ПРИБЫЛЬ, а сопутсвующие расходы.

Оставшиеся 50% являются ПРЯМЫМИ тратами пациента
на лечение (закупку медикаментов и аммортизацию
аппаратуры).

Когда администрация клиники объявляет о скидке в 50% -
это означает, что персонал в данном случае будет работать
БЕСПЛАТНО, а клиника несет все сопутсвующие расходы
за СВОЙ счет. Здесь нет абсолютно никакой коммерческой
выгоды для нас, и уж тем более это - не реклама. Но, если
кто-то воспринимает это иначе - нашей вины в этом нет..


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Май 2020)

Теперь о скидке 50% на оперативное лечение в Израиле:

Не секрет, что тех пациентов, которые нуждаются в высоко
квалифицированной хирургической помощи мы направляем
в израильские, немецкие или американские клиники (особенно
если речь идет о лечении онкологии или протезировании). У нас
существуют прямые договора и налажены контакты со всеми
ведущими клиниками Израиля и Германии - поэтому мы можем
предложить цены для наших пациентов значительно НИЖЕ рыночных

Но это не значит, что мы занимаемся благотворительностью - выгода
клиники в данном случае заключается в том, что основная часть наших 
пациентов направляется к тем израильским или немецким врачам, 
которые сторудничают с ООО "ММЦ ОДА". И в первую очередь это
касается пациентов нашего ведущего нейрохирурга Максимильяна
Кравчика, который является одним из лучших израильских спинальных
хирургов.

А вот в Израиле оперирующий врач и бригада получают значительно 
больший процент за свои услуги - который в зависимости от сложности
операции может составлять до 50%. Поэтому профессор Кравчик может
предоставить подобную скидку, отказавшись от оплаты своих услуг. И это
опять таки не коммерческий проект, а добровольное решение врача...


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (7 Май 2020)

Александр Гройсман написал(а):


> *От имени коллектива медицинского центра им. Ицхака Рабина (Петах-Тиква,Израиль) выражаю соболезнования по поводу смерти ведущего ортопеда ММЦ ОДА Кравчика Григория Львовича. Невозможно переоценить вклад Григория Львовича Кравчика в развитие израильской медицины. Это был настоящий Врач с большой буквы, который до последнего дня продолжал прием пациентов и ушел из жизни со  своего рабочего места. Максимильян, Галина, Маргарита - мы скорбим вместе с вами. С искренним уважением, Александр.*


Присоединяюсь к соболезнованиям 
Мне не довелось лечиться у Григория, но общались в клинике мы регулярно. Очень добрый был человек!
Юрий К.


ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> *В знак величайшего уважения к профессору Григорию Кравчику,
> администрация клиники приняло решение удовлетворить просьбу
> его сына - профессора Максимильяна Кравчика, ведущего специалиста
> ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по лечению патологии позвоночника, нейрохирурга:
> ...


Достойной решение почтить память достойного человека.
Только вряд ли оно сейчас будет пользоваться спросом - люди напуганы эпидемией ковид, большинство москвичей сидят дома на режиме самоизоляции. Предложение лечиться за пол цены заманчивое (даже очень заманчивое), но не хотелось бы подвергаться риску заражения. Может быть будет разумнее перенести акцию на лето или осень?


ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Теперь о скидке 50% на оперативное лечение в Израиле:


А разве сейчас можно попасть на лечение в Израиль? Там ведь карантин?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Май 2020)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Достойной решение почтить память достойного человека.
> Только вряд ли оно сейчас будет пользоваться спросом - люди напуганы эпидемией ковид, большинство москвичей сидят дома на режиме самоизоляции. Предложение лечиться за пол цены заманчивое (даже очень заманчивое), но не хотелось бы подвергаться риску заражения. Может быть будет разумнее перенести акцию на лето или осень?


Юрий, Вы неправильно поняли. Это - не акция, это - личное
проявление траура Максимильяна Кравчика, поддержанное
администрацией клиники "ММЦ ОДА". Никакого переноса
сроков не будет и быть не может...

Что касается "режима самоизоляции" - то в клинике сегодня
находится самое большое количество пациентов за последние
6 лет. Последний месяц с аналогичным количеством посещений
был октябрь 2014 года. Это вполне объяснимо: у людей появилось
время заняться своим здоровьем, к тому же лечение за границей
для многих оказалось невозможным. Мы даже вынуждены были
раширить время работы клиники - с 8.00 до 22.00

Одновременно администрация и сотрудники "ММЦ ОДА" 
предпринимают беспрецедентные меры предосторожности
во время действия карантина: все сотрудники клиники без
исключения проходят ежедневную проверку на наличие
признаков заболевания COVID (измерение температуры тела 
и уровня сатурации крови), все прошли тестирование на 
наличие ДНК и антител к коронавирусу (включая гендиректора
и уборщиц), после каждого пациента кабинеты подвергаются
кварцеванию, а поверхности каждые 30 минут обрабатываются
дезенфицирующими растворами. К тому же расписание приема
врачей составлено таким образом, что в клинике никогда не
находится одновременно более 4-х посетителей. За все время
действия карантина в клинике не было НИ ОДНОГО случая
заражения или заболевания ни среди сотрудников ни среди
пациентов - и мы приложим все усилия, чтобы так продолжалось
и впредь!



Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> А разве сейчас можно попасть на лечение в Израиль? Там ведь карантин?



Разумеется - можно!

В Израиле уже 3 недели проводятся плановые операции, 
в том числе для иностранных туристов. Последним для
посещения Израиля необходимо оформить санитарный
паспорт - что мы делаем для всех пациентов "ММЦ ОДА",
нуждающихся в лечении за границей. С начала июня
подобная опция будет доступна и в Германии.


----------



## Евгений69 (11 Май 2020)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Действительно, клиника ООО "ММЦ ОДА" понесла тяжелейшую утрату,
> которую ничем невозможно возместить или компенсировать. Скончался
> наш ведущий специалист-ортопед профессор Григорий Кравчик, чьими
> усилиями было создано одно из лучших отделений лечения суставов в
> Москве. Светлая ему память!


Искренние соболезнования...


----------



## Олег Андреевич (16 Май 2020)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Спасибо всем откликнувшимся на наше горе!
> 
> Действительно, клиника ООО "ММЦ ОДА" понесла тяжелейшую утрату,
> которую ничем невозможно возместить или компенсировать. Скончался
> ...


Лечился у Григория Львовича в 2011 году по поводу двухстороннего гонартроза 4-й степени. Пришел уже мысленно настроенный на операцию, которую планировал сделать в Израиле. В итоге обошелся внутрисуставным моделированием (наращиванием хряща). С тех пор уже почти 10 лет боли не беспокоят, хотя хожу я достаточно много и подолгу каждый день. Замечательный был специалист...

Светлая память!


----------



## Владимир Александрович (25 Май 2020)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Действительно, клиника ООО "ММЦ ОДА" понесла тяжелейшую утрату,
> которую ничем невозможно возместить или компенсировать. Скончался
> наш ведущий специалист-ортопед профессор Григорий Кравчик, чьими
> усилиями было создано одно из лучших отделений лечения суставов в
> Москве. Светлая ему память!


RIP.


Олег Андреевич написал(а):


> Замечательный был специалист...


Такого больше не будет!


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (8 Дек 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые посетители форума "Медхаус"

Заканчивается 2020 год, который получился непростым
для всех нас - врачей, пациентов и здоровых граждан...

Учитывая снижение количества обратившихся за помощью
в наш медицинский центр, а также принимая во внимание
уменьшение платежеспособности населения - "ММЦ ОДА"
объявляет о проведении рождественских скидок:

*ВСЕМ УЧАСТНИКАМ ФОРУМА, ЗАПИСАВШИМСЯ НА ЛЕЧЕНИЕ*
*ОПОРНО-ДВИГАТЕЛЬНОГО АППАРАТА с 7.12.2020 по 21.12.2020
ПРЕДОСТАВЛЯЕТСЯ СКИДКА НА ВЕСЬ КУРС ТЕРАПИИ В СУММЕ*
*50%.*

При записи на первичную консультацию специалистов (неврологов,
нейрохирургов, вертебрологов и ортопедов) необходимо указать, что
вы пришли по этому объявлению

С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью,
Маргарита


----------



## Gryzchik41 (15 Фев 2021)

Один вопрос: можно ли с двумя грыжами поясницы (L5-S1 одна 4,5мм, первый слой как я понял) и следующий верхний позвонок 3,5 протрузия ...... ПОДНИМАТЬ 20 КГ РАЗ ШЕСТЬ за смену?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (22 Фев 2021)

*Добрый день, уважаемые посетители форума "Медхаус"!

Прошу прощения, что долго не появлялась в разделе:
тяжело перенесенная болезнь (Ковид) и последующие
осложнения надолго выбили меня из колеи и сделали
затруднительным выполнение возложенных на меня
руководством клиники обязанностей по связям с вами...

Также хочу поблагодарить вас за доверие и поддержку, 
оказанную "ММЦ ОДА" в прошедшем году. Как я уже
писала, прошедший год выдался непростым для всех нас, 
но, тем не менее, в клинике прошло лечение 9303 пациента - 
что является рекордным показателем за 14 лет работы нашей
клиники.

Но более важным показателем для нас является то, что ВСЕ
пациенты в 2020 году остались удовлетворены качеством
оказанных им медицинских услуг - что также является
лучшим показателем "ММЦ ОДА" за все годы работы.

Со своей стороны персонал клиники постарается сделать
все возможное для того, чтобы вы не остались разочарованы 
нашими действиями в текущем году

С наступающим праздником всех мужчин!

С уважением, координатор ООО "ММЦ ОДА" по связям с общественностью,
Маргарита*


----------



## Галина Каримова (22 Фев 2021)

Gryzchik41 написал(а):


> Один вопрос: можно ли с двумя грыжами поясницы (L5-S1 одна 4,5мм, первый слой как я понял) и следующий верхний позвонок 3,5 протрузия ...... ПОДНИМАТЬ 20 КГ РАЗ ШЕСТЬ за смену?
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 207124


Если состояние мышечного корсета позвоночника позволяет - можно, но лучше будет поберечься.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (2 Мар 2021)

Я рада видеть, что на форуме появилось
обсуждение методов лечения артрозов 
и других дегенеративно-воспалительных
заболеваний суставов.

*В ООО "ММЦ ОДА" применяется уникальная*
*методика внутрисуставного моделирования с
использованием ЭУВТ и стволовых клеток - 
что позволяет наращивать пораженные хрящи
и мениски на 50-80% в зависимости от исходного*
*состояния*

Применение микроинвазивного внутрисуставного
моделирования дает возможность понизить степень
артроза на 1-2 единицы и таким образом избежать
необходимости эндопротезирования.

Подробности проведения курса терапии можно
узнать из статьи на официальном сайте "ММЦ ОДА":





						Проф. Г.Кравчик. Д-р Г.Каримова. Проф. М.Кравчик. Внутрисуставное моделирование суставов. Тель-Авив, 2009
					






					mmc-oda.ru
				




Также в популярной форме процесс восстановления
суставов описывается в репортаже НТВ, снятом в
нашей клинике по заказу центрального телевидения:









						10-5 Суставы_1.mp4
					

Посмотреть и скачать с Яндекс.Диска




					yadi.sk


----------



## Tasha Colovey (28 Мар 2021)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста, можно ли висеть на турнике? Была удалена рыжа С5-6 диска слева, титановая пластина стоит.


----------



## Галина Каримова (29 Мар 2021)

Tasha Colovey написал(а):


> ...можно ли висеть на турнике? Была удалена рыжа С5-6 диска слева, титановая пластина стоит.


Здравствуйте. Лучше всего задать этот вопрос Вашему лечащему врачу.


----------



## Гуру (16 Июл 2021)

Всем доброго здоровья и мирного неба над головой! Я не новичок на Вашем форуме, но до сих пор мне было интереснее читать, чем говорить. Особо внимательно я прислушивалась к советам и рекомендациям докторов Ступина, Рудковского, Каримовой и Зинчука. А вот сейчас я могу поделиться и своей историей выздоровления.

К счастью, мое состояние никогда не было настолько обременительным, как у постоянных посетителей Медхауса. Спина беспокоила время от времени, но боли почти всегда проходили самостоятельно в течении нескольких дней. Я вела активный образ жизни настолько, насколько это позволяла моя профессия (учитель химии). Как минимум, дважды в неделю посещала бассейн, тренажерный зал и сауну. Старалась регулярно выбираться на курорты, специализирующиеся на лечении суставов и позвоночника. При обострениях хорошо помогали сеансы массажа и мануальной терапии. И так продолжалось до эпидемии ковид-19.

После перехода на режим "самоизоляции" пришлось забыть и о бассейне, и о тренажерном зале, и о массажисте. Думаю, это и явилось причиной обострения моих болей в спине. Так или иначе, но после нескольких месяцев в поисках решения моих проблем, я остановила выбор на докторе Каримовой из "ММЦ ОДА"

Начну, пожалуй, с главного (знаю, что на форуме в первую очередь просят показать результаты МРТ позвоночника до и после лечения) - судя по описанию снимков МРТ, три из имеющихся у меня ранее экструзий исчезли полностью, одна сократилась незначительно и еще одна осталась без изменений. Наверное, результат мог быть лучше, если бы я прошла полный курс терапии (я сделала 5 сеансов из 10 предписанных), но стоимость лечения оказалась для меня достаточно высокой, а мое состояние даже после сокращенной вдвое программы меня вполне удовлетворяет.

Интересно, что боли в спине полностью прошли уже после первого сеанса. Это можно было бы списать на действие обезболивающих уколов, но после моего последнего посещения клиники прошло почти шесть недель - а я по прежнем чувствую себя великолепно. Такой легкости в спине, такой свободы движений я не ощущала уже давно, и для меня это является решающим показателем квалификации лечашего врача.


----------



## Гуру (16 Июл 2021)

Второе, на что мне хотелось бы обратить внимание - безукоризненно вымуштрованный персонал. Вежливость и неизменная доброжелательность в сочетании с профессионализмом отличают всех сотрудников клиники, начиная с заведующих отделениями и заканчивая уборщицами. В клинике царит чистота, порядок и совсем не больничный уют. И на этом фоне условно бесплатные (их стоимость наверняка включена в цену лечения) бразильский кофе, бельгийское печенье и французский шоколад не кажутся чужеродным элементом или излишней роскошью.


----------



## Гуру (16 Июл 2021)

Теперь объективно о недостатках. Самым очевидным является финансовый - 5 сеансов в течении 8 дней обошлись мне в 43 тысячи рублей (и это отнюдь не самое дорогостоящее лечение в "ОДЕ").  В эту цену входила лазерная абляция дисков, ударно-волновая терапия экструзий, ультразвуковое лечение воспаления мышц спины, электротерапия седалищных нервов, лимфодренаж сосудов ног, вибромассаж и уколы. Если бы мне сделали плазмалифтинг дисков позвоночника, то и так немалая стоимость увеличилась бы в разы, а при назначении стволовых клеток и вовсе на порядок.  И меня отнюдь не утешает, что (по словам администрации клиники) в Израиле аналогичное лечение стоит вдвое дороже -  я то живу и зарабатываю не в Израиле.






						Прейскурант на наиболее популярные платные медицинские услуги*
					

Прейскурант на наиболее популярные платные медицинские услуги<sup>*</sup> — «ММЦ ОДА» мед центр в Москве 8 (499) 727-04-78




					mmc-oda.ru


----------



## Гуру (16 Июл 2021)

Второй минус - это время ожидания в очереди на лечение. Несмотря на высокие цены, недостатка пациентов в клинике, по-видимому, не наблюдается. В моем случае от момента записи на консультацию до начала лечения прошло более полутора месяцев, но я встречала пациентов, которые ждали и более трех месяцев. Администраторы говорят, что это связано с противоэпидемическими ограничениями (одновременно перед кабинетом могут ожидать приема не более двух человек), но, тем не менее, таких очередей в клинике, которая позиционирует себя как международная, быть не должно.



Резюмируя вышесказанное, лечением в "ОДЕ" я, в принципе, довольна. Беспокоящие меня болезненные ощущения в спине прошли полностью и, надеюсь, навсегда. Впечатления от процесса лечения вполне благоприятные, если не считать стоимости. Я знаю, что клиника проводит рекламные акции, во время которых действуют значительные скидки - значит, потенциал для снижения цен имеется. В этом случае я могла бы рекомендовать  обращение в « ММЦ ОДА» безоговорочно, а пока могу лишь сказать "думайте сами, решайте сами".


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Июл 2021)

Спасибо за объективный отзыв, Наталья -
Ваше мнение крайне важно для нас.

Постараемся учесть все критические
замечания и принять необходимые меры
для их исправления.

С уважением, Маргарита (координатор
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью).


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (20 Июл 2021)

Гуру написал(а):


> 5 сеансов в течении 8 дней обошлись мне в 43 тысячи рублей (и это отнюдь не самое дорогостоящее лечение в "ОДЕ"). В эту цену входила лазерная абляция дисков, ударно-волновая терапия экструзий, ультразвуковое лечение воспаления мышц спины, электротерапия седалищных нервов, лимфодренаж сосудов ног, вибромассаж и уколы.


Не так уж и дорого за такой комплекс услуг)) Я недавно лечил ОДИН зуб за аналогичную цену - а Вам пролечили аж 3 позвонка


----------



## S (24 Июл 2021)

Здравствуйте. Возможно ли узнать приблизительную стоимость операции по исправлению позвоночника (ребенок с 4-й степенью). На сайте клиники, к сожалению, найти не удалось.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (27 Июл 2021)

S написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Возможно ли узнать приблизительную стоимость операции по исправлению позвоночника (ребенок с 4-й степенью). На сайте клиники, к сожалению, найти не удалось.


Здравствуйте.

В зависимости от выбранной конструкции (метал или карбон) стоимость операции составит от 15 до 20 тысяч долларов

С уважением, Маргарита (координатор
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью).


----------



## S (27 Июл 2021)

Благодарю за ответ. При первой возможности посетим Вашу клинику. Надеюсь на квалифицированную помощь.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (3 Авг 2021)

С удовольствием сообщаю всем заинтересованным,
что с 5 августа по 15 августа 2021 года в "ММЦ ОДА"
предоставляется скидка 50% на малоинвазивную
процедуру реконструирования межпозвонковых дисков 
*СТВОЛОВЫМИ КЛЕТКАМИ.*

Лечение предназначено для пациентов, страдающих от
дегенеративных изменений межпозвонковых дисков:
дегидратации, снижения высоты и плотности м/п дисков,
нарушения амортизационных функций м/п дисков и т.п.

Процедуру  реконструирования межпозвонковых дисков 
проводит специалист по спинальной хирургии, врач высшей 
категории, д.м.н., профессор Кравчик Максимилиан (Израиль)

Записаться на прием можно по телефонам клиники:
8(499)727-04-78, 8(495)437-89-84, 8(495)651-17-77 или
по мобильному телефону 8(915)488-18-45 или по е-mail
mmc_oda@bk.ru

С уважением, Маргарита (координатор
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью).


----------



## Stas (17 Авг 2021)

Здравствуйте. Какую методику применяют в вашей клинике для лечения антелистеза С6 позвонка (7мм). И какова ориентировочная стоимость такого лечения?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (19 Авг 2021)

@Stas, если Вы хотите предотвратить дальнейшее развитие листеза, можно выполнить микроинвазивную процедуру "нуклеопластика". Если хотите вернуть позвонок на место, необходимо установить металлоконструкцию.


----------



## ИванTs (5 Сен 2021)

Здравствуйте. Хочу пройти лечение в вашей клинике. Как я понял лечение у вас амбулаторное. Я живу в 100км от Москвы, добираться примерно 2 часа на электричке, плюс еще на метро, такси или автобус наверно уйдет на всю дорогу 3часа. Не повредит ли такое длительное нахождение в дороге после процедур? особенно в холодное время года? Если нужно могу предоставить заключения мрт и сам диск, сделанные в апреле.


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (6 Сен 2021)

ИванTs написал(а):


> Здравствуйте. Хочу пройти лечение в вашей клинике. Как я понял лечение у вас амбулаторное. Я живу в 100км от Москвы, добираться примерно 2 часа на электричке, плюс еще на метро, такси или автобус наверно уйдет на всю дорогу 3часа. Не повредит ли такое длительное нахождение в дороге после процедур? особенно в холодное время года? Если нужно могу предоставить заключения мрт и сам диск, сделанные в апреле.


Здравствуйте, Иван.

Такая дорога делает бессмысленным весь процесс лечения. Для обращения в "ММЦ ОДА" Вам нужно найти вариант проживания не далее 1,5-2 часов по затратам времени на дорогу в один конец - иначе не стоит и начинать...

С уважением, Маргарита


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (16 Дек 2021)

Для всех заинтересованных в "ММЦ ОДА"
проводится *НЕДЕЛЯ* новогодних скидок на
все виды лечения опорно-двигательного
аппарата

Обратившимся с 20 декабря по 27 декабря
предоставляется *50% СКИДКА* на основные
методы лечения позвоночника и суставов:
_Хемонуклеолизис, Радиочастотную абляцию,
Лазерную вапоризацию, Ударно-волновую
деструкцию, Эндоскопическое удаление грыжи
м/п дисков, Внутрисуставное моделирование,
Подсадку стволовых клеток и другие._

*Будем рады помочь Вам! *
Записаться на прием можно по телефонам клиники:
8(499)727-04-78, 8(495)437-89-84, 8(495)651-17-77 или
по мобильному телефону 8(915)488-18-45 или по е-mail
mmc_oda@bk.ru

С уважением, Маргарита (координатор
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью).


----------



## Фемида (22 Дек 2021)

Гуру написал(а):


> Второй минус - это время ожидания в очереди на лечение. Несмотря на высокие цены, недостатка пациентов в клинике, по-видимому, не наблюдается. В моем случае от момента записи на консультацию до начала лечения прошло более полутора месяцев, но я встречала пациентов, которые ждали и более трех месяцев. Администраторы говорят, что это связано с противоэпидемическими ограничениями (одновременно перед кабинетом могут ожидать приема не более двух человек), но, тем не менее, таких очередей в клинике, которая позиционирует себя как международная, быть не должно.
> 
> Посмотреть вложение 210687
> 
> Резюмируя вышесказанное, лечением в "ОДЕ" я, в принципе, довольна. Беспокоящие меня болезненные ощущения в спине прошли полностью и, надеюсь, навсегда. Впечатления от процесса лечения вполне благоприятные, если не считать стоимости. Я знаю, что клиника проводит рекламные акции, во время которых действуют значительные скидки - значит, потенциал для снижения цен имеется. В этом случае я могла бы рекомендовать  обращение в « ММЦ ОДА» безоговорочно, а пока могу лишь сказать "думайте сами, решайте сами".


А Вы пробовали ходить в центры где подешевле? Где льют в уши теплое масло и ничего не делают ...  в смысле, делают для себя.
Понятно, что дорого. Но Вам хоть не врут. 
Иногда если собрать все заплаченное в других центрах безрезультатно, то хватит не только на лечение в ОДЕ.
Печеньки, кофе, шоколад...  Вы сами пришли в центр, сами его выбрали. Вы получили хороший результат.
Видимо я чего то не понимаю ни в кофе, ни в шоколаде, ни в печенье.
Это видимо было самое важное в лечении.


----------



## Гуру (29 Дек 2021)

Фемида написал(а):


> А Вы пробовали ходить в центры где подешевле? Где льют в уши теплое масло и ничего не делают ...  в смысле, делают для себя.
> Понятно, что дорого. Но Вам хоть не врут.


Я нигде не писала, что лечение в ОДЕ плохое. Оно хорошее, может быть даже лучшее из того, что доступно в Москве. И я действительно довольна результатом. Но хотелось бы, чтобы курс лечения стоил меньше моей месячной зарплаты. Хотя, может быть, это моя зарплата низкая...


----------



## Фемида (29 Дек 2021)

Причем тут кофе, печенье и шоколад?
Я не пила кофе и не ела печенье  и шоколад на приеме, я не знаю где он произведен.
Я попала на прием не из Москвы  и не из ближнего зарубежья.
О ценах можно рассуждать долго.
Кто знает какую цену заплатил профессор Кравчик за свои знания и профессионализм? Сколько стоит седых волос начать все заново в Израиле? Без языка ? Чужой государственный строй и уклад жизни? Через 20 лет вернуться по сути опять в чужую страну от которой остался только язык и опять все заново?
Во сколько стоит этот опыт?
Об этом в его резюме одна строчка: 20 лет работы в Израиле.
Мы много чего хотим, но условий в которых работает центр мы не знаем: налоги, страховки, оборудование для работы и для обследований, зарплата персоналу, туда тоже пришли люди не вчера закончившие вузы и знающие цену своим знаниям и умениям...
Да, я знаю что здоровье должно быть бесплатным, таковым его нам дает Бог... Но реалии жизни сегодня немного под другим ракурсом рассматриваются.
Мы должны быть благодарны за то, что есть , а не за то что могло бы быть...
Господин Кравчик простите меня за то, что упомянула Ваше имя.


----------



## Гуру (29 Дек 2021)

Фемида написал(а):


> Причем тут кофе, печенье и шоколад?


Посещение любой клиники и впечатления о ней складываются не только от лечения, но и от работы администраторов, уборщиц, обслуживающего персонала. Согласитесь, что обидно лечиться у лучшего из хирургов, лежа в палате с тараканами или грязным туалетом. С этим в ОДЕ все в порядке, по крайней мере было во время моего лечения. Все чисто, красиво, вежливо. А кофе и печенье я описываю потому, что моих познаний в медицине не хватает на описание процедур и аппаратов))



Фемида написал(а):


> профессор Кравчик


Вы были у него? Замечательный доктор, высокоэрудированный врач и настоящий профессионал в своей области. Но я лечилась у Галины Каримовой, она тоже из Израиля и понравилась мне даже больше. Руки у неё золотые!



Фемида написал(а):


> Мы много чего хотим, но условий в которых работает цент мы не знаем: налоги, страховки, оборудование для работы и для обследований, зарплата персоналу, туда тоже пришли люди не вчера закончившие вузы и знающие цену своим знаниям и умениям...


Вы правы.


----------



## Фемида (29 Дек 2021)

Печенье , шоколад и кофе... В центре разные люди на приеме и очень известные и не очень. Понятно , что с деньгами , а значит много уже чего повидали... Решили, что все эти приятные бонусы должны отвечать вкусам всех пациентов. Чудеса маркетинга.

Хороший хирург никогда не станет работать в палате с тараканами. Он прежде всего уважает себя. 

Еще про печеньки...
Будучи студенткой в жуткий мороз пришла сдавать кровь. Понятно, что очень замерзла. Перед сдачей крови давали чай с сахаром и печенье "шахматное". С того времени прошло 40 лет.  Я не помню печенья вкуснее того ... чай был простой грузинский.

Да,о чем я вообще...?


----------



## Гуру (29 Дек 2021)

Фемида написал(а):


> Печенье , шоколад и кофе...


Дались Вам эти печеньки)) Неужели, из всего написанного мною, ЭТО самое главное?



Фемида написал(а):


> Хороший хирург никогда не станет работать в палате с тараканами. Он прежде всего уважает себя.


Я вижу, Вы давно не выезжали за пределы Москвы. Тараканы давно перестали быть редкостью в российских больницах. Хорошие хирурги, к счастью, пока еще сохранились.


----------



## Фемида (29 Дек 2021)

Гуру написал(а):


> Дались Вам эти печеньки)) Неужели, из всего написанного мною, ЭТО самое главное?
> ...Тараканы давно перестали быть редкостью в российских больницах. Хорошие хирурги, к счастью, пока еще сохранились.


Понимаете, такие как Кравчик и ему подобные не хотят работать там где тараканы. Они создали себе условия в которых их нет. 
Смею полагать,что статус международных им позволяет хоть какую то свободу и дает хоть какие то гарантии. Ну вот и оттуда и цена... же.



Гуру написал(а):


> Я вижу, Вы давно не выезжали за пределы Москвы.


Я Вам больше скажу : я 20 лет проживаю за рубежом, за дальним. По клику на сайте попала в ОДУ.
Все я прекрасно и про тараканов и про грязь и про взятки знаю.
За 20 лет страданий повидала...


----------



## Гуру (29 Дек 2021)

Фемида написал(а):


> Я Вам больше скажу : я 20 лет проживаю за рубежом, за дальним.


Тогда понятно. 



Фемида написал(а):


> За 20 лет страданий повидала...


Выздоравливайте! И с Новым годом Вас))


----------



## О. (31 Дек 2021)

Гуру написал(а):


> Я нигде не писала, что лечение в ОДЕ плохое. Оно хорошее, может быть даже лучшее из того, что доступно в Москве. И я действительно довольна результатом. Но хотелось бы, чтобы курс лечения стоил меньше моей месячной зарплаты. Хотя, может быть, это моя зарплата низкая...


У нас в регионе курс лечения больше нескольких зарплат, а результат ноль, если не хуже, если Вам помогло, это самое главное и не жаль никаких денег. И судя по прайсу Оды, у Вас прямо недорогой курс, 43т это вполне адекватная цена, тем более в Москве, я со своей проблемой к сожалению на такую цену не надеюсь😢. Желаю, чтобы у Вас надолго сохранился результат от лечения👌


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (10 Янв 2022)

От имени и по поручению генерального директора ООО "ММЦ ОДА",
публикую текст его поздравления с Новым Годом 2022:

"Искренне поздравляю всех пациентов клиники с Новым Годом!

В 2021 году к нам за помощью обратились 5303 пациента — и все без исключения остались довольны объёмом и качеством оказанных услуг. Это лучший показатель нашей работы за 14 лет. Коллектив клиники обязуется сохранить качество диагностики и лечения в наступающем 2022 году, оправдывая Ваши ожидания и доверие. Желаю всем крепкого здоровья!

С уважением, генеральный директор ММЦ ОДА Соловейчик Валерий Борисович"


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (11 Янв 2022)

Здравствуйте, Маргарита! Прошу прощения за деликатный вопрос: мои знакомые собираются посетить Вашу клинику и просят заранее узнать размер дверных проемом в туалетных комнатах. У них сын может передвигаться только в инвалидном кресле и не всегда может на нем проехать в санузел. Ширина кресла 86 см. Заранее спасибо, Юрий.



Фемида написал(а):


> Кто знает какую цену заплатил профессор Кравчик за свои знания и профессионализм? Сколько стоит седых волос начать все заново в Израиле? Без языка ? Чужой государственный строй и уклад жизни? Через 20 лет вернуться по сути опять в чужую страну от которой остался только язык и опять все заново?
> Во сколько стоит этот опыт?
> Об этом в его резюме одна строчка: 20 лет работы в Израиле.


Отлично сказано!


----------



## Фемида (11 Янв 2022)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Отлично сказано!


Спасибо...


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (13 Янв 2022)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Здравствуйте, Маргарита! Прошу прощения за деликатный вопрос: мои знакомые собираются посетить Вашу клинику и просят заранее узнать размер дверных проемом в туалетных комнатах. У них сын может передвигаться только в инвалидном кресле и не всегда может на нем проехать в санузел. Ширина кресла 86 см. Заранее спасибо, Юрий.


Здравствуйте, Юрий.

Наш медицинский центр специализируется на оказании
медицинской помощи пациентам с поражением опорно-
двигательного аппарата, в том числе с ограниченными
возможностями.

К их услугам 2 пандуса, рассчитанных на использование
медицинских кресел или каталок, а также 3 санитарных
комнаты, размер которых позволяет разместиться любому
транспортному средству для "неходячих" пациентов.

    

Кроме того, пациент может воспользоваться свободными
креслами или ходунками, всегда имеющимися на территории
клиники.

С уважением, Маргарита (координатор
«ММЦ ОДА» по связям с общественностью).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

А С дуга в жилом доме?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (13 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А С дуга в жилом доме?


Мы не используем рентгенологические методы контроля 
в общественном здании - это является противозаконным и
опасным для здоровья. Все радиоизлучающие процедуры
выполняются или в отдельном помещении (нежилой фонд),
или в диагностических центрах, с которыми у нас заключен
договор о сотрудничестве.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (13 Янв 2022)

В отдельном помещении этого дома?
У нас такая же проблема, интересно как Вам удалось ее решить?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (14 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> В отдельном помещении этого дома?
> У нас такая же проблема, интересно как Вам удалось ее решить?


Мы арендуем помещение, которое до нас ранее уже арендовалось 
стоматологической клиникой, имевшей разрешение на использование 
цифровых рентгеновских аппаратов - поэтому мы можем использовать 
прошедшие сертификацию низкоинтенсивные источники излучения, но 
не можем, например, установить собственный КТ или МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2022)

А разве есть сертификационные низкоинтенсивные источники излучения разрешенные к применению в жилых домах, кроме стоматологических?
Для меня это важный момент работы, подскажите?


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (14 Янв 2022)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А разве есть сертификационные низкоинтенсивные источники излучения разрешенные к применению в жилых домах, кроме стоматологических?


Конечно, есть!

Все цифровые аппараты с мощностью излучения до 40 Вт 
сертифицированы правилами СанПиН 2.6.1.1192-03 
«ГИГИЕНИЧЕСКИЕ ТРЕБОВАНИЯ К УСТРОЙСТВУ И ЭКСПЛУАТАЦИИ 
РЕНТГЕНОВСКИХ КАБИНЕТОВ, АППАРАТОВ И ПРОВЕДЕНИЮ 
РЕНТГЕНОЛОГИЧЕСКИХ ИССЛЕДОВАНИЙ» для применения в жилых 
помещениях, при условии размещения в изолированной комнате

Присмотритесь, например, к цифровому комплекту для выездных 
рентгенологических обследований Econet meX20ВТ


----------



## Юрий Долгорукий (14 Янв 2022)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> К их услугам 2 пандуса, рассчитанных на использование
> медицинских кресел или каталок, а также 3 санитарных
> комнаты, размер которых позволяет разместиться любому
> транспортному средству для "неходячих" пациентов.


Спасибо, Маргарита!



Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> низкоинтенсивные источники излучения разрешенные к применению в жилых домах, кроме стоматологических?


А в чем разница между стоматологическим и обычным рентгеном? Дозой облучения? Мне недавно делали панорамный снимок челюсти - по словам врача, это равно 2-3 флюорограммам. Не знаю, много это или мало...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Янв 2022)

ММЦ ОДА написал(а):


> Конечно, есть!
> 
> Все цифровые аппараты с мощностью излучения до 40 Вт
> сертифицированы правилами СанПиН 2.6.1.1192-03
> ...


Интересно. Благодарен


----------



## ММЦ ОДА (14 Янв 2022)

Юрий Долгорукий написал(а):


> Спасибо, Маргарита!





Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Интересно. Благодарен


Всегда к Вашим услугам!


----------



## Галина Каримова (5 Авг 2022)

Мой собственный опыт лечения в ММЦ ОДА двухлодыжечного оскольчатого перелома: https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31525/page-8


----------

